# Ipsy/MyGlam: October 2012



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 11, 2012)

Possible pattern for the October MyGlam bag! I think this is my favorite one so far. 





And it looks like we have the lovely Amber (Fairest of All) to thank for it. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126830/myglam-july-2012-bag/390#post_1905388


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 11, 2012)

OMG this one would be my favorite too. It looks so classy!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG this one would be my favorite too. It looks so classy!


 Yes! I love the splash of red and the circular red zipper. So beautimus!


----------



## Tashabunny (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow that's certainly a jump in quality too!! Awesome, I hope that's it =)


----------



## astokes (Sep 11, 2012)

The rest of the email with that bag picture said this:

"INTRODUCING YouMatch PERSONALIZATION
You took the myglam quiz. You told us what you like and what you donâ€™t... And we listened! Starting in October, we will match the shade of your Glam Bag products to your skin type and preferences so that you get colors that work for you.

SNEAK PEEK: WHAT'S COMING IN 2012?
Our lineup for the rest of the year is truly incredible with deluxe samples and full-size products from your favorite cosmetics brands, including theBalm, UrbanDecay, NYX, and others that we have to keep secret for now."

: )


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 11, 2012)

Excited for this, i just sent them an email with some product suggestions, so hopefully they will integrate some into the bags..


----------



## diana16 (Sep 11, 2012)

I really hope that is the bag for October


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Possible pattern for the October MyGlam bag! I think this is my favorite one so far.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the mention!! If that is the bag for October I'll be super excited


----------



## Jennifer Love (Sep 11, 2012)

This is beautiful!  I'm a new subber...been on the waitlist and finally got my email a few days ago.  I was hoping for this month's black bag, but I think this one is better.  Squee! I can't wait!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Sep 11, 2012)

Oooh! I love it! Probably the best one ever, Fairest! You are so creative...maybe they'll make you the myglam ambassador...because you are just that awesome!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 11, 2012)

> Oooh! I love it! Probably the best one ever, Fairest! You are so creative...maybe they'll make you the myglam ambassador...eventho I'm not sure what they do...


Essentially provide the company with feedback, suggestions and some other stuff that I can't talk about (but what I'm doing will be announced soon). I think Amber already is one. I'm still bound my the NDA I signed however I can say that what's coming up is going to make many people really happy and some might down right hate it. Personally the changes that are coming I think are great and is the result of the blogger meeting in March and follow up emails and phone calls as well as so many wonderful suggestions from various people (Amber's suggestion in the black and white pattern for example). I wish I could say more but again that NDA retricts me from saying too much but there are more changes in the works.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Essentially provide the company with feedback, suggestions and some other stuff that I can't talk about (but what I'm doing will be announced soon). I think Amber already is one.
> 
> I'm still bound my the NDA I signed however I can say that what's coming up is going to make many people really happy and some might down right hate it. Personally the changes that are coming I think are great and is the result of the blogger meeting in March and follow up emails and phone calls as well as so many wonderful suggestions from various people (Amber's suggestion in the black and white pattern for example). I wish I could say more but again that NDA retricts me from saying too much but there are more changes in the works.


 Yep, Amber was the original Ambassador.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 11, 2012)

...anyways, my question was a rhetorical...

If you are an ambassador, Amber, then you'd be an awesome one.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 11, 2012)

My daughter was just commenting on how striking the black and white and how well it goes with that shade of red!



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Possible pattern for the October MyGlam bag! I think this is my favorite one so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, Amber was the original Ambassador.


 Right, I remember that from back in January, long before the MG honchos were trying to repair their image from the debacle that was the February bags. Still a shame that she wasn't able to make the flight out for their big pow-wow--who knows what amazing ideas she might have suggested that would've already been implemented by now? Amber seems to be quite good at keeping her finger on the pulse of what is actually happening among MG subscribers as well as "industry insiders", which is a nice way to avoid the "echo chamber" effect that often happens when companies only listen to "insiders", rather than paying attention to what their actual customer base wants.


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 12, 2012)

You ladies are so sweet. I feel fortunate that Myglam asked me to be involved with them shortly after their launch and that my input has in any way been helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> From what Myglam explained to me the NDA all the ambassadors signed were identical and basically stated we have to keep information regarding the MG hq trip confidential. In my case because I missed the trip the information, photos, sneak peeks, etc were sent to me via email and phone communication with MG as well as talking to other ambassadors who attended. Almost everything we were bound by that would interest you guys has been made public at this point so I would consider us pretty clear to talk about most things legally. Everything that has been shared with me outside of the specifications of the NDA were asked to remain confidential, but I'm certainly not bound legally. I just don't like ruining surprises ^.^


----------



## calexxia (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You ladies are so sweet. I feel fortunate that Myglam asked me to be involved with them shortly after their launch and that my input has in any way been helpful


 I forgot to mention it in my above post, but when you were made an Ambassador, I thought to myself, "See, she FITS what they want the public face of that company to be--spunky, involved, and unique." I know a boring, overweight ex-housewife like myself would definitely not be as attractive as a public liaison for a product that so clearly targets the youth market. WTG, girlie!


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I forgot to mention it in my above post, but when you were made an Ambassador, I thought to myself, "See, she FITS what they want the public face of that company to be--spunky, involved, and unique." I know a boring, overweight ex-housewife like myself would definitely not be as attractive as a public liaison for a product that so clearly targets the youth market. WTG, girlie!


 Yes, yes, and yes! Fully agree!

I'm resubscribing simply because of Amber's great idea for the bag pattern and the interesting YouMatch possibilities.

Very excited! Thanks for your creativity, Amber!


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 12, 2012)

And calexxia, for what it's worth, I think you're pretty and NOT boring. But come on, Amber's hair is myglam pink! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And calexxia, for what it's worth, I think you're pretty and NOT boring. But come on, Amber's hair is myglam pink! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh, I wasn't being derogatory towards myself: I just mean that if I WERE sixteen or so, someone like Amber would be much more appealing as a public face to a product than someone old enough to be my mother many times over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But thank you.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 12, 2012)

I think all 3 - Calexxia, amber and murflegirl are hot! I said before amber looks like Alison Hannigan fromHow I Met Your Mother.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think all 3 - Calexxia, amber and murflegirl are hot!


 I second that!


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I second that!


 


> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think all 3 - Calexxia, amber and murflegirl are hot!
> 
> I said before amber looks like Alison Hannigan fromHow I Met Your Mother.


 Y'all are too kind. And hot.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 12, 2012)

Murflegirl would be hotter if her RSS was full-post and didn't just display blank in my RSS reader *cough*


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Murflegirl would be hotter if her RSS was full-post and didn't just display blank in my RSS reader *cough*


 AAAAH, I don't know how to do RSS stuff! HALP!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 25, 2012)

Is it bad that I'm already ready for October spoilers?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it bad that I'm already ready for October spoilers?


 I'm still hoping the chevron bag is for October!


----------



## tameloy (Sep 25, 2012)

When do they usually start showing spoilers? This will be my first month.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 25, 2012)

Not for another few days.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm still hoping the chevron bag is for October!


Me too! I have been into chevron stuff lately. Im so ready for sneek peaks


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 27, 2012)

I got an invite email promising two full-size items


----------



## zombielovrr (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an invite email promising two full-size items
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an invite email promising two full-size items
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 27, 2012)

I think I am about to give in, too.


----------



## mellee (Sep 28, 2012)

I caved.  They sent me an email that they're having a theBalm item this month, so please come back!  (I could have stayed strong if they hadn't said "please".)  Rejoined.  *Sigh*


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 28, 2012)

Hopefully if they send out thebalm What's Your Type Mascaras, I won't receive Tall, Dark, and Handsome since I already own it.


----------



## JNiccolai (Sep 28, 2012)

i wasn't a member previously because it had gotten crappy reviews, but i did get the email about joining now.....i think i may cave too, birchbox just wasn't cutting it anynmore, but this seems like it's mostly makeup instead of lotions and perfume samples?


----------



## tameloy (Sep 28, 2012)

This will be my first bag, and it was theBalm the lured me in. They are one of my favorite brands and I would be thrilled to get their products in a sub. I'm really hoping they are including that mascara. I haven't tried their mascaras yet and this would be a $10 well spent for me.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an invite email promising two full-size items
> 
> ...


----------



## Val Erler (Sep 28, 2012)

im just hoping they don't do like birchbox and put completely different products in the bags with unfair distribution.  i love personalized colors, but please, in the same products to keep bag envy at bay!


----------



## tameloy (Sep 28, 2012)

First spoiler


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First spoiler
> 
> ...


----------



## diana16 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First spoiler
> 
> ...


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 28, 2012)

Do you think its tall dark and handsome or body builder?


----------



## tameloy (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think its tall dark and handsome or body builder?


 It looks like Tall Dark and Handsome, but this is what they wrote: "We're bringing out the bombshell in you with October's Glam Bag... and we're pumping you up with a product that will give you the sultry lashes you long for!"

To me, their description sounds more like Body Builder. I'm not sure!


----------



## mermuse (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think its tall dark and handsome or body builder?


 
I could see them shipping them out as an either/or such as you get either tall dark and handsome or body builder based on your beauty profile.  That seems like the best way to promote both varieties and create curiosity about the other one.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I could see them shipping them out as an either/or such as you get either tall dark and handsome or body builder based on your beauty profile.  That seems like the best way to promote both varieties and create curiosity about the other one.


 I wonder which part of the beauty profile they would use to determine this?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 28, 2012)

hmmmm i'm really curious about ipsy now. i've been with birchbox for seven months but i've been kind of bored with them for the last two. definitely wanting something new, and myglam has looked great the last two months. what to do, what to do.

makes me wish i had an unlimited fund for subscription services  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm so excited about this month so far!!


----------



## mermuse (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wonder which part of the beauty profile they would use to determine this?


 
I'd guess something to do with what your style is and distilling that down to either bold or more natural.  Who knows?  Just a thought.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Sep 28, 2012)

woooooooo!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First spoiler
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

How can we customize our profiles?


----------



## zombielovrr (Sep 28, 2012)

Is it just me or does the product shown in the spoiler look more like a sample than full size? I know it says we are getting 2 full sizes this month but I wonder if that isn't one of them?


----------



## Souly (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or does the product shown in the spoiler look more like a sample than full size? I know it says we are getting 2 full sizes this month but I wonder if that isn't one of them?


 Not just you. It looks smaller to me too.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not just you. It looks smaller to me too.


 me three


----------



## lovepink (Sep 28, 2012)

So excited for this month!  The spoiler is from one of my favorite brands!


----------



## Ching Chang (Sep 28, 2012)

man oh man, MyGlam has gotten me good. I unsubbed and didn't receive a september bag, and then finally decided to unsub to Birchbox after 4 months of horrible boxes-but all this new news with myglam and their first sneak peek has made me sign back up! I'm looking forward to an awesome box with all the hype that's been made!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 28, 2012)

Okay, I give in. Damn. Better be good!


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 28, 2012)

When I firs got the email it sounded to me like all 5 products were going to be thebalm, but now that I read it again I guess it doesn't say that anywhere. Just that its their best glam bag yet or something like that.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 29, 2012)

Yay can't wait for this months. Love TheBalm stuff!


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 29, 2012)

I haven't been reading much stuff lately. Sorry for asking this question : how is this customization done in ipsy? I am clicking everything in my ipsy/MG account, i do not see anything. been member since nov2011. I remember signing up and done the usual choose this, choose that -- is there something different to be done this time?

TIA!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 29, 2012)

When they redid their site a couple of months ago there was a quiz that you had to retake. If you don't see a quiz now it's most likely you already took the new quiz. If you haven't within the last two months then you'll need to contact MyGlam/Ipsy about it.

And the pattern is indeed confirmed on Ipsy's website.



​


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 29, 2012)

Super excited for this month I'm inlove with that bag!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't been reading much stuff lately. Sorry for asking this question : how is this customization done in ipsy? I am clicking everything in my ipsy/MG account, i do not see anything. been member since nov2011. I remember signing up and done the usual choose this, choose that -- is there something different to be done this time?
> 
> TIA!


 There is a "my beauty profile" section where you choose your skin tone, eye color, and hair...other than that, there's only the quiz we took a while back.


----------



## cmhughes02 (Sep 29, 2012)

i'm so excited!


----------



## Linnake (Sep 29, 2012)

I bit the bullet and signed up, I already have two BB sub's so what's another $10 a month!?!?!


----------



## GiggleBlush (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm loving that bag! Woo! So glad I stuck with Myglam/ipsy. Their bags keep improving! Already hooked by their first sneak peek. I recently bought one of theBalm's mascaras and it's my current favorite. I can't wait to see what else is in store for this month.


----------



## ColorMeLucky (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an invite email promising two full-size items
> 
> ...


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 30, 2012)

Maybe some UD or is that just wishful thinking?lol


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe some UD or is that just wishful thinking?lol


 I HOPE!


----------



## ValentineLissar (Sep 30, 2012)

I wouldn't mind getting the old UD eyeshadow in the old packaging.  It's discontinued but the formula is still great!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 1, 2012)

I hope it's an awesome month.  I have high hopes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 1, 2012)

> I hope it's an awesome month.Â  I have high hopes.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 I think they are going to amp things up this month because of the site overhaul And their new approach, I think they are trying to get Their subbies to get re excited about the glam bag and draw in new subscribers...IMO!


----------



## diana16 (Oct 1, 2012)

I think this month will be really great! Im only subbed to BB and Myglam so I'm hoping for the best on both, cant wait for some more sneek peeks


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 1, 2012)

WHOA! The bag and the one Mascara makes me very happy!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 1, 2012)

I  can't believe I finally caved!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Oct 1, 2012)

So last night at almost 1 am some guy came by my apartment with my glam bag... the one I never received, he had totally opened it too, Its like my form said it was delivered on the 29 so he must have had it for 11 days, it was kind of creepy. Either way I emailed them earlier last week and they are already sending me a new one to my home address. Apparently what had happened is when I signed my lease they literally wrote down the wrong address (there are two buildings and they gave me the address to the first one) I realized that and changed the address on the my glam but apparently I didn't change it in time so even though there is only one apartment of my apartment number in the WHOLE complex, it was still delivered to the wrong address cause it had 1037 instead of 1036. 
 

Either way because of that whole scare I changed my address to back home instead of my college apartment soooo I don't know when I'll get my October bag, I am going home this weekend, but after that I don't I am going home again until thanksgiving break. Its too late now to change the address too and I am kind of annoyed because if I realized what the issue actually was then I would have changed it, but the kid literally kept my bag for 11 days and brought it by in the middle of the night, and the guy even said so. His roommate apparently was the one who got it and the guy who brought realized what was up and brought it by. Its like why the hell would you open a bag that clearly says what address it is and has my name on it. Not to mention its a BRIGHT pink and says beauty subscription. -.-


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Oct 1, 2012)

Also by the looks of it those are the two full size products, we are probably getting another eye-shadow pan that is full size and then the mascara. I am going to try to change my address back but I think its too late.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome to the club Nelliebelle1197.

The more I come across other new subscription service the more I'm thankful that MyGlam/Ipsy along with Beauty Army and Birchbox take all criticism - both the good and bad - to improve their services and/or customer service. In recent months I've seen other newer subscription services come and go where the owners or representative of the sites are well less than satisfactory and did not take the negative comments well.

While some people are still wary of MyGlam/Ipsy (especially after the name change) the fact is that they (MyGlam/Ipsy) have steadily improved their subscription service in terms of the quality of the bag sent out as well as the products. Are the products 100% great, no but then again neither is Birchbox, BeautyArmy or even Sample Society. No company is going to send out a perfect subscription to samples every month because everyone has different likes and dislikes but MyGlam/Ipsy, Birchbox, BeautyArmy have all been among those who have taken great pains to make their customers happy.


----------



## Hezzie (Oct 1, 2012)

I just came to check if the October thread was started yet and I was surprised to find 3 pages already lol


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So last night at almost 1 am some guy came by my apartment with my glam bag... the one I never received, he had totally opened it too, Its like my form said it was delivered on the 29 so he must have had it for 11 days, it was kind of creepy. Either way I emailed them earlier last week and they are already sending me a new one to my home address. Apparently what had happened is when I signed my lease they literally wrote down the wrong address (there are two buildings and they gave me the address to the first one) I realized that and changed the address on the my glam but apparently I didn't change it in time so even though there is only one apartment of my apartment number in the WHOLE complex, it was still delivered to the wrong address cause it had 1037 instead of 1036.
> 
> Either way because of that whole scare I changed my address to back home instead of my college apartment soooo I don't know when I'll get my October bag, I am going home this weekend, but after that I don't I am going home again until thanksgiving break. Its too late now to change the address too and I am kind of annoyed because if I realized what the issue actually was then I would have changed it, but the kid literally kept my bag for 11 days and brought it by in the middle of the night, and the guy even said so. His roommate apparently was the one who got it and the guy who brought realized what was up and brought it by. Its like why the hell would you open a bag that clearly says what address it is and has my name on it. Not to mention its a BRIGHT pink and says beauty subscription. -.-


It's illegal to open someone else's mail...or at least that's what I thought I heard.  That's soooo creepy!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2012)

Why did the guy come at 1 AM? That's not only creepy but scary!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm excited! Love the bag look and the 1st sneak peak looks very promising!

Can't wait!


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 1, 2012)

I sign on to Makeup Talk for Sample Society and Birchbox, but decided to click on this thread to see whats going on with MyGlam/Ipsy.   I used to subscribe and recieved one bag that I was really unhappy with last February.  After reading all of your posts and watching a couple of YouTube videos of the August and September bags,  I just rejoined!   

People here on this thread seem really happy with Ipsy!  I was pleasantly surprised that there is no waiting list.  It said my card will be charged tomorrow and I will recieve the October bag!  I'm really excited!  It looks like you guys have recieved some really fun products the past few months, and I love that black, white and red bag that people have posted pics of here.

I have never tried a The Balm product, but have heard a lot about that brand.  It looks awesome! 

Anyway, I'm really excited to get my October bag!


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bit the bullet and signed up, I already have two BB sub's so what's another $10 a month!?!?!


 Thats what I said - Its just another 10.00 a month.  Such a bargain!  I have 2 Birchbox accounts, plus a Sample Society and I joined MyGlam/Ipsy just now.  

These subscription services are so addictive!


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome to the club Nelliebelle1197.
> 
> ...


 I just rejoined today.  I was a subscriber back in February, and as you said, the quality has improved a lot.  Ipsy looks like a really fun service now, and seems to have a different "style" than the other services.


----------



## zatanna (Oct 1, 2012)

Has anyone else had any problems with the billing info sticking on their ipsy account? I am a new subscriber but when I updated my CC it saves and then still shows it as the wrong type (visa.mastercard.etc). Just curious is this was a known issue or I am just lucky...!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 1, 2012)

Sneak Peek #2

From simple and sleek to bombshell babe, multiple eyeshadows await for the many looks you're bound to create! Put your Glam Bag detective skills to work http://mygl.am/OctoberSneakPeek2and comment on ipsy.com with your best guess!


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Val Erler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im just hoping they don't do like birchbox and put completely different products in the bags with unfair distribution.  i love personalized colors, but please, in the same products to keep bag envy at bay!


MG or Ipsy doesn't do that. They usually have very little difference between them but the items are always comparable.


----------



## Loladevil (Oct 1, 2012)

That looks just like the sample eyeshadow quad I received as a sample with a Coastal Scents order.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2012)

I think it has something to do with what Michelle has been doing on her Facebook wall lately.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sneak Peek #2
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it has something to do with what Michelle has been doing on her Facebook wall lately.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *imakraziebubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this looks like we may be getting four shadows each, i hope so!!!


Since you pointed that out and you look at the plastic...those do seem individual!! OHH LALA!


----------



## tameloy (Oct 1, 2012)

I see that people are saying this is something free they got with a Coastal Scents order...yes, a full quad (from what I'm understanding). It's very possible!


----------



## Val Erler (Oct 1, 2012)

could it be that the shadows are a series? the first was in our september bag and we'll eventually get the whole set and case to hold them in..like the series of brushes.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 1, 2012)

...so, likely more MG-branded makeup? Makes sense that they are making ipsy the "social face" and umbrella business, so that they can eventually start putting only "myglam-branded" items in the bags on a monthly basis...the Cosmetique comparison may be valid, after all.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Oct 1, 2012)

There is definitely going to be some color/quad envy this month.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...so, likely more MG-branded makeup? Makes sense that they are making ipsy the "social face" and umbrella business, so that they can eventually start putting only "myglam-branded" items in the bags on a monthly basis...the Cosmetique comparison may be valid, after all.


 Yikes - if that's the case, I just might have to let my subscription expire after the 'annual' is up. But there does seem to be an 'umbrella' cosmetics company being formed. Andrea's Choice nail polishes is copyrighted by "Personalized Beauty Discovery, Inc.," as is MyGlam/Ipsy. 

So, while myglam/ipsy might not have been created under the intent of creating and distributing their own cosmetics, Circus was. I don't know about you guys, but I got a little tired of 'trying' three of the essentially same nail polishes. I'm actually kinda irked at BirchBox too for sending out two color club nail polishes, just in different colors. I tried the formulas (Circus, and Color Club.... and they were not for me). I certainly did not need a second or third time around. Where's the variety?

I sign up for these subscriptions to try a diverse selection of products from diverse brands. The Glam Gloss was an extra, so I'm certainly not going to begrudge them that...it was an extra. And the occasional proprietary product, is okay... but three brushes of the same house brand, then three polishes of the same house brand?  sadness.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yikes - if that's the case, I just might have to let my subscription expire after the 'annual' is up. But there does seem to be an 'umbrella' cosmetics company being formed. Andrea's Choice nail polishes is copyrighted by "Personalized Beauty Discovery, Inc.," as is MyGlam/Ipsy.
> ...


That's just speculation. I wouldn't worry about it until it happens. As my mom says "Don't borrow trouble." This month we know we are getting TheBalm product, and in upcoming months they've plugged NYX, UD, and other brands so I wouldn't worry too much right now.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yikes - if that's the case, I just might have to let my subscription expire after the 'annual' is up. But there does seem to be an 'umbrella' cosmetics company being formed. Andrea's Choice nail polishes is copyrighted by "Personalized Beauty Discovery, Inc.," as is MyGlam/Ipsy.
> ...


 Yeah, that would be no bueno.  Meh.  I guess we'll see how it plays out.  I'm in month to month so I can always cancel if they start doing all that.  I tried my friend's Circus polish and it was....not good.  Color club from BB was okay, but not top quality.  I'm a nail polish snob though.  Really more of  nail polish brush snob.  Like I LOVE Zoya polishes but their brush almost makes me cry when I use one of my Zoya colors.

ANYway...I hope that they aren't going to start doing that.  If they wanna toss in some extras, that's fine and good...but that isn't what I'm interested in having and not why i signed up.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, that would be no bueno.  Meh.  I guess we'll see how it plays out.  I'm in month to month so I can always cancel if they start doing all that.  I tried my friend's Circus polish and it was....not good.  Color club from BB was okay, but not top quality.  I'm a nail polish snob though.  Really more of  nail polish brush snob.  Like I LOVE Zoya polishes but their brush almost makes me cry when I use one of my Zoya colors.
> 
> ANYway...I hope that they aren't going to start doing that.  If they wanna toss in some extras, that's fine and good...but that isn't what I'm interested in having and not why i signed up.


  I'm curious.  What does a good nail polish brush look like?  I know it's not the Circus nailpolish brushes (far from it too) , but I loved my Zoya Bevin that I got from Birchbox. I think the brush is pretty great too so your comment pikes my curiousity.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sneak Peek #2
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious.  What does a good nail polish brush look like?  I know it's not the Circus nailpolish brushes (far from it too) , but I loved my Zoya Bevin that I got from Birchbox. I think the brush is pretty great too so your comment pikes my curiousity.


 Heee!  A good brush is like the OPI brush...wide, not fly-away, not TOO wide.  Should take no more than 3 swipes (or less) on each nail.  This helps keep streaks at bay.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Val Erler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im just hoping they don't do like birchbox and put completely different products in the bags with unfair distribution.  i love personalized colors, but please, in the same products to keep bag envy at bay!


 I know thats what I feel might happen now that they have profiles and what not. I liked MyGlam/Ipsy because they sent everyone pretty much the same no variation but then again there was the issue with the Sheer Cover concealer. Some people were too light some were too dark. I just hope there are no huge variations.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I sign up for these subscriptions to try a diverse selection of products from diverse brands. The Glam Gloss was an extra, so I'm certainly not going to begrudge them that...it was an extra. And the occasional proprietary product, is okay... but three brushes of the same house brand, then three polishes of the same house brand?  sadness.


 Oh, I'm completely speculating, don't get me wrong! I am NOT a "beauty insider" who has the owners of the company on speed dial! It just seems from what they have been doing that this may be an avenue they're exploring. (Even the first few Cosmetique packages I got back in the day were stuff from other brands, although it was often a proprietary palette kinda thing).


----------



## calexxia (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Heee!  A good brush is like the OPI brush...wide, not fly-away, not TOO wide.  Should take no more than 3 swipes (or less) on each nail.  This helps keep streaks at bay.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I kinda love the brushes on Deborah Lippman even though they aren't really very wide.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 2, 2012)

omigosh I'm so excited. This is my first month with the sub after they promised new and more exciting things and I hope they deliver. Judging by the previews, they're going to!


----------



## tevans (Oct 2, 2012)

I only have 2 sub services. Ipsy and Birchbox. I noticed I had 1 charge on my account for $10.00 and one for $12.99 Has anyone else had a different price charged to them ? I wonder if someone is trying to sneak a higher price by us ? $2.99 might not seem alot individually but times it by thousands it adds up.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Oct 2, 2012)

My account was charged $10...


----------



## JamieO (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I only have 2 sub services. Ipsy and Birchbox.
> 
> I noticed I had 1 charge on my account for $10.00 and one for $12.99
> ...


 Weird. I checked my account this morning and I have 2 charges for $10 each, which I assume is for BB and Ipsy (it still shows processing so it doesn't say what the charge is for). However, I also have a charge for $2 which is also still processing and I have no clue what that's for. This is also my first Glam Bag, or whatever they call it now. Hmmmm...I wonder if it's related somehow...


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weird. I checked my account this morning and I have 2 charges for $10 each, which I assume is for BB and Ipsy (it still shows processing so it doesn't say what the charge is for). However, I also have a charge for $2 which is also still processing and I have no clue what that's for. This is also my first Glam Bag, or whatever they call it now. Hmmmm...I wonder if it's related somehow...


I have 2 pending charges of $10 for Birchbox and Myglam ( I will forever call it that) lol Not a Ipsy fan.


----------



## Wida (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a $2 charge processing from Love with Food this month.  They offered a coupon code on the box this month.  Could that be it?



> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weird. I checked my account this morning and I have 2 charges for $10 each, which I assume is for BB and Ipsy (it still shows processing so it doesn't say what the charge is for). However, I also have a charge for $2 which is also still processing and I have no clue what that's for. This is also my first Glam Bag, or whatever they call it now. Hmmmm...I wonder if it's related somehow...


----------



## JamieO (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a $2 charge processing from Love with Food this month.  They offered a coupon code on the box this month.  Could that be it?


 Oh it might be! What's the $2  charge for? I got the Daily Candy deal for the 3 months and October will be my first time for that too, so I don't really know a whole lot about the service and whatnot. I actually half forgot I had that coming! OOH, October will be FUN! BB and Conscious Box, and first months with Love with Food and IpsyGlam (that's what I'll call it now, I think. HA!).


----------



## Wida (Oct 2, 2012)

The coupon code that Love with Food offered was for a free box, but you have to pay shipping - which is $2.  It does sound like October will be a fun month for you!


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 2, 2012)

I hope we get the 4 shadows but probably not!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 2, 2012)

I just checked my account and it says I'm not subscribed? My CC has already been charged, and when I looked yesterday it says my box was going out. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 2, 2012)

Alright, I gave in and joined for the October box... im such a sucker.


----------



## yoru (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked my account and it says I'm not subscribed? My CC has already been charged, and when I looked yesterday it says my box was going out. Anyone else have this problem?


They change your acc to not subscribed after they charge your CC so they don't double charge you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Crossroads (Oct 2, 2012)

So I was convinced to subscribe myglam/ipsy by the emails I received too. So I filled out all my billing information and put it on my card and also on a birchbox card because it was on a giftcard that ran out of funds. 

Come the 1st  I receive an email from Ipsy that my card was declined to update my billing information. I think I might have made a mistake so I go and do it and when I hit finished it says :invalid credit card information. I tried several times changing my name or phone to see if it would go through but no.

So I email them and the girl says it's  an invalid account number and asks for my billing information. I reply that if Im supposed to send my credit card information through email because it might be a mistake and she means something else. Yes I have send her my credit card details and she will it pass along to their billing provider to run an authorization, and gather more insight.

I am shocked that Im being asked this I don't even know what to reply. Emails are really not secure and I believe they're not even supposed to ask that. Has this happened to anyone else? Or could someone give me some insight on this?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They change your acc to not subscribed after they charge your CC so they don't double charge you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh. I suppose that makes sense but I've never seen a site that does that. : Their user interface is so difficult to use now. Like, what if I wanted to change my preferences? It took me forever to figure out where my own page was.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Crossroads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was convinced to subscribe myglam/ipsy by the emails I received too. So I filled out all my billing information and put it on my card and also on a birchbox card because it was on a giftcard that ran out of funds.
> 
> ...


 Which girl was it? Email her and let her know that since emails are not secure that you don't feel comfortable sharing the CC via email (which I also think is against credit/debit card terms of service but am not 100% sure on that). Ask to have her call you (they can block their number if they don't want that # shared as there isn't a customer hotline to call).


----------



## fireflyy (Oct 2, 2012)

Are you sure the emails are from Ipsy? That seems really odd to me. Especially because it says this in their Privacy Policy: " Please do not email your credit card number or other sensitive information."

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Crossroads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I was convinced to subscribe myglam/ipsy by the emails I received too. So I filled out all my billing information and put it on my card and also on a birchbox card because it was on a giftcard that ran out of funds. 

Come the 1st  I receive an email from Ipsy that my card was declined to update my billing information. I think I might have made a mistake so I go and do it and when I hit finished it says :invalid credit card information. I tried several times changing my name or phone to see if it would go through but no.

So I email them and the girl says it's  an invalid account number and asks for my billing information. I reply that if Im supposed to send my credit card information through email because it might be a mistake and she means something else. Yes I have send her my credit card details and she will it pass along to their billing provider to run an authorization, and gather more insight.

I am shocked that Im being asked this I don't even know what to reply. Emails are really not secure and I believe they're not even supposed to ask that. Has this happened to anyone else? Or could someone give me some insight on this?


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 2, 2012)

Does anyone know why they charged my account $1 a few days before they charged the $10 for October? Is this standard for new accounts?


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know why they charged my account $1 a few days before they charged the $10 for October? Is this standard for new accounts?


I think I remember all my subs doing this. It's to make sure it's a legit account. It won't go through it's just pending then goes away.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Oct 2, 2012)

Hopefully I changed my address in time cause I hadn't been charged yet and apparently from what one of the ipsy girls told me, your subscription is processed after you have been charged.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why did the guy come at 1 AM? That's not only creepy but scary!


 He said he had gotten off work a little while ago, it was definitely creepy but its in an open hallway and there were others awake and with active security guards going around so it wasn't that bad. He probably just still saw it out there and got annoyed and brought it over. 



> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's illegal to open someone else's mail...or at least that's what I thought I heard.  That's soooo creepy!!!


 yep it is illegal. and very creepy x.x so I am kind of afraid to use the products cause they were totally opened too.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

Pre-authorization. It should drop off within a few days. Some companies sometimes do that to make sure the CC is still valid. I actually get it all the time at gas stations.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know why they charged my account $1 a few days before they charged the $10 for October? Is this standard for new accounts?


 Not from what I know it isn't o.o. You might want to ask them just to make sure. 

EDIT: Ignore me Z answered. XD


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pre-authorization. It should drop off within a few days. Some companies sometimes do that to make sure the CC is still valid. I actually get it all the time at gas stations.


 So thats why I always have that initial $1 hold on my funds after going to the gas station!  I had always wondered about that.  It makes perfect sense to me now.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah I got that for my Ipsy and it did go away. I got it for my JustFab too, but the charge is still on there and this was like two weeks ago @[email protected] Strange since they already charged me for my purchase and I have the items sitting here


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They change your acc to not subscribed after they charge your CC so they don't double charge you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So I did email them and got this response:

Thanks for contacting ipsyCare! I verified that you do have an active subscription, and we appreciate your support! There is a slight glitch due to a lapse before our subsequent orders are created for November in which you will shortly see yourself as unsubscribed. Rest assured, your subscription is still active and safe (we just received October payment). You should be showing as subscribed shortly (OR you are now showing as subscribed). Thanks for reaching out, and have a great day!

I really don't like their new site. : I understand they want to have an interactive element too, but the old user interface worked fine and the new one is awful. I'm really excited for the products, but I really hope they figure something out about the layout/site soon because it's nearly impossible to navigate.


----------



## ColorMeLucky (Oct 2, 2012)

EEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKK SPOILER!!!! EEEK SO EXCITED! I love how I need a new eyeliner AND mascara and this month has it all for me! =D


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey ladies! Just an FYI - Target is giving away their free fall beauty bags on Facebook. I just signed up for one so they are still available. Here's the link. https://www.facebook.com/TargetStyle/app_233250810133799

I posted this on the Birchbox and Sample Society threads too.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 2, 2012)

I was about to comment "no sneak peaks today?"  and you posted!  This looks great.  It seems like they're really focusing on the eyes this month with the mascara, the eyeshadow, and the black liner.  I don't know if they'll put a primer next or something?


----------



## diana16 (Oct 2, 2012)

So excited for the eyeliner! This month will deff not be a disappointment


----------



## bluelion (Oct 2, 2012)

I just got an email about the Circus nail polishes finally on sale as a set for 35.90 (includes s&amp;h). I really only liked the pink polish (yellow was disappointing, and I have a similar purple with a better formula for me), and even then I don't think it's a polish worth approx. $7 alone. Kind of disappointed with that price.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't factor the shipping into the price because any time you order polish you're most likely going to have to pay for shipping since it's sent ground. The polishes are $5.99 each if you break down the price. I was surprised that only the set was available at this time since most MyGlam/Ipsy members would rather buy the remaining two to finish their collection.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129332/circus-by-andreas-choice/0_100


----------



## cmhughes02 (Oct 2, 2012)

im a more subtle nail polish girl, i like my taupes and navys. i gave the andreas choice polish to my cousins. 

IM SO EXCITED. two things i wear ALWAYS: mascara and eyeliner. im so excited for this bag!


----------



## LeighNJ (Oct 2, 2012)

This is my first Ispy/Glam Bag. When do you usually get yours? I live on the East Coast (NE).


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 2, 2012)

I would love it if they sent the other colors of that product in the spoiler. Would love to try the espresso!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

Those on the West Coast tend to see their bags within 7 to 10 days after it ships, sometimes sooner.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I only have 2 sub services. Ipsy and Birchbox.
> 
> I noticed I had 1 charge on my account for $10.00 and one for $12.99
> ...


 i have both of those also. got charge $10/each..  do you know which one charged you the $12.99?  im curious now....   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those on the West Coast tend to see their bags within 7 to 10 days after it ships, sometimes sooner.


 do they send out the shipping emails?  i quit and just resub'd and cant remember..  duhhhhhh


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

Yup they do.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fireflyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you sure the emails are from Ipsy? That seems really odd to me. Especially because it says this in their Privacy Policy: " Please do not email your credit card number or other sensitive information."


 i agree.. i received some emails from ipsy also to subscribe.. ( i was a myglam sub for a few months, then quit) they asked me to come back BUT provided me with a link that took me to their secure site.(.i also went out of that link and went in myself to be sure it wasnt a spam type link too).... i wasnt asked to do anything over email..   this was just last friday i think..... just be careful.. i had a few issues with fake paypal emails, so i always log in on my own and dont use the link in an email..


----------



## calexxia (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 That's really taken out of context though. The whole statement is

Quote: We will not sell (or trade or rent) personally identifiable information to other companies as part of our regular course of business. However, it's possible that we might acquire or merge with or be acquired by another company or that we might dispose of some or all of our assets. If that happens, your personal information may be disclosed to another company, but that disclosure will be subject to the Privacy Policy in effect.

Basically what they're saying is that if they buy another company or another company buys them, they'll give your information over to that company who is now doing the business. e.g. if P&amp;G buys out Ipsy and takes over doing its subscription service, then they'll just pass your registration information -- including CC # and address -- so P&amp;G can keep all the existing customers rather than start over from scratch. It's more a statement to protect them legally if they do get acquired or acquire another business.


----------



## Abhivanth (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok, I caved and signed back up to receive the new Ipsy bag. I had only tried MyGlam for one month, and cancelled because I didn't like the products. I'm glad I'll be getting the October bag, as it's supposed to be the best. This'll determine if I stay with them or cancel yet again. 

I'm so happy this board exists! I love hearing about peoples thoughts on the bags, and seeing spoilers!


----------



## calexxia (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's really taken out of context though. The whole statement is
> ...


 Oh, I don't think it's misleading, since what my "takeaway" from it was is that they are most likely considering divesting certain operations...such as spinning off the subs to a buyer, etc. I'm not concerned that they would sell my CC info to a scammer, unlike the second poster in that screen cap. I should have explained why I was posting it, my bad.


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 3, 2012)

So...about their site.  Do we really have to be "active" and post pictures/looks to make sure our bag will be more customized?  From their FB, that's what it sounds like and I really don't want to do that.  Hhmmph...I just like to sit back and be the quiet kid in the corner.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So...about their site.  Do we really have to be "active" and post pictures/looks to make sure our bag will be more customized?  From their FB, that's what it sounds like and I really don't want to do that.  Hhmmph...I just like to sit back and be the quiet kid in the corner.


That would be stupid. I haven't yet and have no intentions of posting anything on the new site. I hate the new site layout and don't really want to see all that stuff.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 3, 2012)

honestly i'm kind of confused by all the contests. I don't get it, lol. You have to upload pics and videos to make a 'look' using the products but they don't have to be pics of videos you took? sooo you just go on you tube and link other people's videos using the featured products? am i getting that right? sounds way too confusing. how about- enter your email to win, lol. sounds like a lot of work- i know their goal is to build a community, but it's just too complicated for my old feeble mind i guess.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So...about their site.  Do we really have to be "active" and post pictures/looks to make sure our bag will be more customized?  From their FB, that's what it sounds like and I really don't want to do that.  Hhmmph...I just like to sit back and be the quiet kid in the corner.


 
I think if Ipsy has +10,000 (though it might be closer to 50,000, but I'm being conservative) it would take a lot of man power to customize each exact shade that a subscriber might receive in their bag.  I think they probably have a set of 10 color variations that could be sent to people who have a certain style preference based on the quiz that subscribers had to take.

For example, if you put down that you have a bold style, they might pull colors from a preselected pool of bright colors like reds, greens, yellows, blues, but if you have put down that you like a natural and classic look, they might pull colors from a pool of nudes, neutral browns, beiges, taupe, and blacks.  And so even though there is a greater level of customization, ultimately the colors you get are still random, but they're closer in color selection to your preference. 

I completely agree with the sentiment of not posting stuff onto that website. I enjoy other people's efforts, but I'm not the kind of person who likes to create looks and then share them.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 3, 2012)

> I think if Ipsy has +10,000 (though it might be closer to 50,000, but I'm being conservative) it would take a lot of man power to customize each exact shade that a subscriber might receive in their bag.Â  I think they probably have a set of 10 color variations thatÂ could beÂ sent to people who have a certain style preference based on the quiz that subscribers had to take. For example, if you put down that you have a bold style, they might pull colors from a preselected pool of bright colors like reds, greens, yellows, blues, but if you have put down that you like a natural and classic look, they might pull colors from a pool of nudes, neutral browns, beiges, taupe, and blacks.Â  And so even though there is a greater level of customization, ultimately the colors you get are still random, but they're closer in color selection to your preference.Â


 Well, I really hope that they take our coloring into account, too. Like, as a porcelain-skinned redhead with hazel eyes, the last thing I want/need are dark, cool-toned blue/gray/black eyeshadows. So I hope they take that into account and not just what we put for our style preference. I don't even remember what I put for my style preference.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I really hope that they take our coloring into account, too. Like, as a porcelain-skinned redhead with hazel eyes, the last thing I want/need are dark, cool-toned blue/gray/black eyeshadows. So I hope they take that into account and not just what we put for our style preference. I don't even remember what I put for my style preference.


 Ipsy might send out the makeup based on coloring.  At least, that's what I would do.  But my point with my previous post was that I am pretty confident they can't customize everyone based on their videos and makeup looks that they post on the Ipsy website.  They customize colors by looking at the quiz results.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 3, 2012)

Latest Sneak peek. Can't figure out what it is





Waves, curls, or volume to the max, beautiful bombshell hair is yours this month!


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Latest Sneak peek. Can't figure out what it is
> 
> ...


----------



## l0ser_dust (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Latest Sneak peek. Can't figure out what it is
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hm, so based on the previews, it seems like we're getting an eyeshadow quad, eyeliner, mascara, and ...a hair serum? They promised five items, so that leaves one more thing... based on the be creative thing on Michelle's fb, maybe it'll be a lipstick.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 3, 2012)

I've already had a completed charge for $10 go through my account yesterday, but then have $10 charge pending from Monday. WTH


----------



## xiehan (Oct 3, 2012)

> Hm, so based on the previews, it seems like we're getting an eyeshadow quad, eyeliner, mascara, and ...a hair serum? They promised five items, so that leaves one more thing... based on the be creative thing on Michelle's fb, maybe it'll be a lipstick.


 I vaguely recall that when they first announced the "YouMatch" thing last month, they made it seem like one of the products would be a foundation or tinted moisturizer. Or at least that's what we assumed when they mentioned they were going to be focusing more on customization based on the quiz. I feel like that would make more sense also because they said there would be two full-sized products this month. The eyeshadow quad seems to be one, and I assume either the mascara or the eyeliner is the other. So if the final product isn't full-sized, I feel like a small foundation sample/face cosmetic of some kind seems much more likely than a lipstick because those don't typically come in non-full sizes. I'd be happy to be proven wrong through. I'd like a lipstick much more than a foundation/face cosmetic. But no more lip gloss please!!!


----------



## Crossroads (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Which girl was it? Email her and let her know that since emails are not secure that you don't feel comfortable sharing the CC via email (which I also think is against credit/debit card terms of service but am not 100% sure on that). Ask to have her call you (they can block their number if they don't want that # shared as there isn't a customer hotline to call).


 It was Elizabeth I emailed her back that I couldn't give her my card information and I didn't receive a reply after that. Thanks I went looking for a number to call but I didn't know they didn't have one.



> Originally Posted by *fireflyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you sure the emails are from Ipsy? That seems really odd to me. Especially because it says this in their Privacy Policy: " Please do not email your credit card number or other sensitive information."


 I went to their website for help and sent a message through their site and I got a reply from [email protected] myglam.com.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 3, 2012)

This is my first month and i can't wait! The bag is SO cute and the stuff looks awesome. Does it ship UPS or USPS? I'm scared USPS will leave it at my door and whoever kleptoed my sephora will steal it!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 3, 2012)

It's typically shipped USP MI which eventually transfers over to USPS.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 3, 2012)

Mail Innovations uses both. It will be delivered by USPS.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 3, 2012)

oh crap. Thanks ladies! Hope the shipping updates regularly. Or I'll just set up my friend's camera outside my door! lol


----------



## JamieO (Oct 4, 2012)

New spoiler! OOH OOH! http://ipsy.com/product/p-h7w1ldrrrs2w2q0/Top_Secret_Brand/October_Glam_Bag_Sneak_Peak_%235


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New spoiler! OOH OOH! http://ipsy.com/product/p-h7w1ldrrrs2w2q0/Top_Secret_Brand/October_Glam_Bag_Sneak_Peak_%235


 I have no idea what that is, but I'm excited!!!!


----------



## xiehan (Oct 4, 2012)

> New spoiler! OOH OOH! http://ipsy.com/product/p-h7w1ldrrrs2w2q0/Top_Secret_Brand/October_Glam_Bag_Sneak_Peak_%235


 Seriously???? Not again!!! :scream3: UGH.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 4, 2012)

> I have no idea what that is, but I'm excited!!!!


 It's filed under Lips &gt; Lip Glosses. UGGGGHHHHH.


----------



## JamieO (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's filed under Lips &gt; Lip Glosses.
> 
> UGGGGHHHHH.


 I'm cool with lip gloss. But this is also my first bag so I haven't already gotten a bunch like everyone else has (I feel for ya girls!). Maybe it's not a gloss but lipstick or something....I have no clue what it is by looking at it...hmmm....


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 4, 2012)

MyGlam's FB wall says it's more than just a lip gloss.

I wonder what that means....
 

ETA the post

MyGlam Hey guys! It's more than just a gloss... Can't wait for you all to find out what it is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cmhughes02 (Oct 4, 2012)

So i commented on it and said i was tired of getting lip glosses and people start complaining about the one MINOR complaint. like, we've been getting lip glosses for the past like 4 months. SORRY. but alot of people are not into lip gloss, why not a tinted lip balm or something? i'm not a complainer usually, but this is kind of frustrating. 

it's like they're trying to force the use of lip gloss just different hues.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Oct 4, 2012)

It looks like the Exude lipstick/gloss but the case isn't white. Maybe they're duping it with their own brand?

http://www.beautybar.com/buy?freetext=Exude


----------



## yoru (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow.. This is another bag stuffed with makeup since the December bag, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 4, 2012)

So what would you like to see? Right now is actually a good time to let them know because they were finishing wrapping up what's coming in the bags for the rest of the year so inputting what you'd like to see may end up happening in the bags come the new year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cmhughes02 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So what would you like to see? Right now is actually a good time to let them know because they were finishing wrapping up what's coming in the bags for the rest of the year so inputting what you'd like to see may end up happening in the bags come the new year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I LOVE that we're getting make up, but i really would like a tinted lip balm. It's the beginning of cold weather and it will prevent chapped lips, while adding a hint of color. It's ideal for the fall/winter seasons. Blush. Blush would be great since you tend to get pale in the winter/fall too.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 4, 2012)

LOL See I said blush too on their wall. Blush would indeed be nice, we haven't seen blush since the 1st bag.


----------



## yoru (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmhughes02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So i commented on it and said i was tired of getting lip glosses and people start complaining about the one MINOR complaint. like, we've been getting lip glosses for the past like 4 months. SORRY. but alot of people are not into lip gloss, why not a tinted lip balm or something? i'm not a complainer usually, but this is kind of frustrating.
> 
> it's like they're trying to force the use of lip gloss just different hues.


A lot of people lurking on MyGlam's wall are fans of some famous youtube guru aka ipsy founder. They can't handle any negativity towards their holy goddess and anything related to her. All they can say is "Close you mouth, stop complaining and unsubscribe if you don't like!"


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 4, 2012)

I just got an e-mail with everything in the bag




edit: Had to add the image to our servers since it was direct-linking.


----------



## cmhughes02 (Oct 4, 2012)

Blush is easy to personalize too. Theres a general knowledge of what shade of blush works with whichever skin tone you have.


----------



## yoru (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an e-mail with everything in the bag
> 
> ...


----------



## cmhughes02 (Oct 4, 2012)

Woah, how'd you get that?


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmhughes02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woah, how'd you get that?


 They sent an e-mail that I have 24 hours to join, and that's what will be in my bag.  I don't actually get this sub.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 4, 2012)

> So what would you like to see? Right now is actually a good time to let them know because they were finishing wrapping up what's coming in the bags for the rest of the year so inputting what you'd like to see may end up happening in the bags come the new year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I feel like a greater variety of types of products would be what I'd recommend. Over the past several months especially, it seems like there's been an overwhelming amount of lip glosses and nail polish, and to a lesser extent eyeshadows and eyeliners. I do like the fact that MyGlam/ipsy seems to focus more on make-up than skincare and I definitely would like them to stay that way, but I do feel like there should be a way to change things up a little more. For example... For lips: Lipsticks, lipstains, lip pencils... I know MG has had at least 1 of each of those in the past, but it would be better to alternate than have 3 months of lip gloss in a row, especially since not everyone likes gloss. For eyes: We've had regular eyeshadows and a loose shadow, so maybe an eyeshadow stick/chubby liner to switch things up. I also wouldn't mind a return of false lashes (although this time from a known brand with English instructions...). Eyeliners are great and almost everyone finds a use for them so I wouldn't want to see those go away, but I'd just suggest a rotation of the different kinds of applicators/textures, eg. one month liquid, one month traditional pencil, one month felt-tip, one month gel pencil, etc. I'd also be very happy with a brow powder/pencil but given how unpopular that was when Glossybox did it, I'm not sure if you want to open that can of worms. (But I'd be happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) For face: We haven't had any real face cosmetics and I do feel like this is something that's lacking. I would love to see a primer or a finishing powder. I don't personally want a blush/cheek tint but I'd take it for the variety. A bronzer would be okay but that gets tricky with people's coloring and preferences. A highlighter of some sort would be great though. Maybe a spot concealer? For nails: I wouldn't want to see any nail polish this month or the next given that we just had 3 in a row, but I'd be fine with them making a return. I think the key is just varying up the brands. I feel like the point of a subscription is that you introduce somebody to a brand/product and if they like it they can buy other products from the same brand/line, not keep pushing the same product on them month after month. Things like nail wraps, stickers, glitter and embellishments for the sake of varying things up would be OK with me too. Maybe a nail art pen!? For hair: I'm personally not a fan of hair products in sub boxes and I wouldn't mind seeing less of these. I just feel like people's needs are too individual. I did feel like the Carol's Daughter sample was pretty good because split ends are a concern for almost everybody so it seemed like a fairly good universal product. But I feel like most hair products just aren't that catch-all. For skin: Again, I like MG focusing on make-up so I wouldn't want to see a huge increase in skincare. But I would be okay with something like a make-up remover or cleanser. Again, I feel like those are universal enough and it makes sense that if you're going to send a bag with make-up, you also give people products to help remove it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mostly I wouldn't want to see specifically anti-aging skin care again like we did with the Ã©clos; that would be useless to me and I do agree with people that it seems like MyGlam/ipsy is targeting a younger audience, so the fact that they included that seemed very strange to me. Or maybe if they're getting serious about the personalization, maybe only sending the anti-aging products out to the older subscribers. Other: I really liked the Soho brush and would definitely be happy with similar accessories. Maybe an eyelash curler or something like that? Or as somebody suggested, a magnetic palette. A really good eye pencil sharpener is also always good to have.


----------



## Marshie (Oct 4, 2012)

Sweeeet! I personally like everything in the bag. If anything, the bag itself is too presh!



> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an e-mail with everything in the bag


----------



## cmhughes02 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They sent an e-mail that I have 24 hours to join, and that's what will be in my bag.  I don't actually get this sub.


 Oh! I see I see! clever myglam, clever.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Oct 4, 2012)

Maybe it gets a little boring to receive lipglosses regularly, but I still prefer them over perfume vials and tiny moisturizer samples.. they also make great gifts if you don't want to use them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also, I appreciate the makeup items in my glam bags, so overall I'm pretty satisfied... and this month's bag seems awesome (not to mention an amazing value for $10)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait!!!!


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 4, 2012)

OMG the

lip bombs are $29 for full size!!!!!
http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2012/06/mirenesse-lip-bomb-review-swatches.html

Not my blog. If it's against the rules feel free to take it out.


----------



## yoru (Oct 4, 2012)

For skincare, though they are easiest to get and most common, they are a bit tricky for people who have different skin problems. I re-purpose my beauty army box by categorizing samples I got from beauty subs and I had a box full of moisturizers. LOL

I have yet to get a chance to use/test them because I have super sensitive skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an e-mail with everything in the bag
> 
> ...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG the
> 
> ...


 Day-um. I'm digging this bag! and the eyeliner retails for $14


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Oct 4, 2012)

wow this will be an awesome bag this month!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG the
> 
> ...


 Ohh I hope we don't all get that yellow one because it's overstock or something lol.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 4, 2012)

> Ohh I hope we don't all get that yellow one because it's overstock or something lol.


 That would be a very Glossybox thing to do.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW, this lip bomb really looks like it's much more than a lip gloss... I hope I get either pink or red (no more orange-yellow-bronze pleaaaaase)! and it retails for $28!!!


----------



## page5 (Oct 4, 2012)

this bag!!

Some wonderful and new to me products. My sister is going to be thanking me for suggesting she sub this month.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 4, 2012)

I said i wouldnt peek but i could help it! i love everything in this bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 4, 2012)

Ahhhh!!!! I'm so excited to receive this bag. I think I will love everything in it. I hope they start shipping soon.


----------



## fireflyy (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh man. If that's everything that's going to be included in the bag this month I'll be ecstatic!


----------



## Wida (Oct 4, 2012)

Me too!



> Originally Posted by *fireflyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man. If that's everything that's going to be included in the bag this month I'll be ecstatic!


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yey! this is my first one (since Feb, I subbed and then canceled right after getting it) and its already worth my $10 with just the eyeliner and mascara, so the rest of the stuff will be extras 




 I may be the only one that doesn't like the bag, so it seems it will be good for my trade list 





I also LOVE that 4 out of the 5 products are makeup!!


----------



## randerso (Oct 4, 2012)

FYI, if you are not subscribed and want that bag, you can still get the October bag. I was on the fence about subscribing but that bag looks amazeballs, I have been wanting to try the new theBalm mascaras. Anyhow, I just signed up a minute ago and it said I will charged tomorrow and I will be receiving the October bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 4, 2012)

i just got this email, because i made an account a few days ago but didn't subscribe (i was on the fence about it this month since i was also wanting to make a birchbox gift account) and i think it shows the products for october?




edit: oops didn't see that someone posted it above!

either way it looks like a nice well balanced bag, kind of wishing i didn't open up a second birchbox account this month.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like a greater variety of types of products would be what I'd recommend. Over the past several months especially, it seems like there's been an overwhelming amount of lip glosses and nail polish, and to a lesser extent eyeshadows and eyeliners. I do like the fact that MyGlam/ipsy seems to focus more on make-up than skincare and I definitely would like them to stay that way, but I do feel like there should be a way to change things up a little more. For example...
> 
> ...


 right on! Would love to try some primer, cuticle oil or cream, nail polish remover, eye shadow primer, a magnetic palette would ROCK!


----------



## fireflyy (Oct 4, 2012)

You know... seeing how great this month's bag is going to be, I wonder how much of a letdown next month's will be. Hahaha.


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 4, 2012)

Hoooooray for a great first bag.  Might have to keep this and get rid of my second BB.  

I was actually looking at the Coastal Scents shadows this morning...wanting to try that brand out of curiosity...glad I didn't order.  Perfect timing.


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hoooooray for a great first bag.  Might have to keep this and get rid of my second BB.
> 
> I was actually looking at the Coastal Scents shadows this morning...wanting to try that brand out of curiosity...glad I didn't order.  Perfect timing.


 Me too, I have been wanting to try their shadows for a few months now.


----------



## iashleycouture (Oct 4, 2012)

Can't wait for my bag this month. Im excited about all this months products. I may have to cancel my BB and pick up a 2nd sub to Myglam  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks like a good, solid bag.  I'm happy with it!  I might keep BB or SS just for cool skin care things since it seems ipsy/MyGlam is going to mostly makeups.  We'll see.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 4, 2012)

It's going to be such an amazing bag!!

I am very happy that I decided to join MyGlam/Ipsy once again and try it out.

This is my second time with them last time I only got one bag and I was beyond disappointed.

Hopefully they keep this up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missyjluver (Oct 4, 2012)

Are we all getting different color lip bombs?


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe it gets a little boring to receive lipglosses regularly, but I still prefer them over perfume vials and tiny moisturizer samples.. they also make great gifts if you don't want to use them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also, I appreciate the makeup items in my glam bags, so overall I'm pretty satisfied... and this month's bag seems awesome (not to mention an amazing value for $10)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait!!!!


 I am right there with you, I am not a big fan of lipglosses but I do add them to gifts. 

And I know the amount of products we are getting this month for only $10!! I am beyond excited for the mascara &amp; eyeshadows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 4, 2012)

Look what I found I thought there were only two colors of the lip bombs but there are so many other colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope they send out different colors rather than just the two that were on their sneak peek. 

http://www.facesbysarah.com/2012/mirenesse-lipbomb-swatches-photos/


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 4, 2012)

> Look what I found I thought there were only two colors of the lip bombs but there are so many other colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they send out different colors rather than just the two that were on their sneak peek.Â  http://www.facesbysarah.com/2012/mirenesse-lipbomb-swatches-photos/


 Careful what you wish for, we could all get brown and yellow lol


----------



## artemis76 (Oct 4, 2012)

while I love the concept of those lip bombs, I can say with certainty that there's only one or two colors shown in these blogs you guys found that I would even remotely try.....there's no way I could get away with the gold or silver at my workplace, and those pale pinks will make me look like a corpse. here's hoping they send out the colors in the sneak peek!

great detective work ladies!


----------



## xiehan (Oct 4, 2012)

> Careful what you wish for, we could all get brown and yellow lol


 If this were Glossybox I would totally expect that, but thankfully I feel like MyGlam/ipsy is better about that sort of thing. I am kind of scared that they're going to send out more of the fuchsia than anything else though, since Michelle Phan herself seems to be a big fan of pink. And I definitely don't think I could sport that fuchsia. I'm hoping for one of the two reds, or maybe #10.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm exited to try them! I think those Lip Bombs sell for almost $40 bucks too!!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok, just posted the preview for October on my blog so here's the values of the products sent. I'm not going to bother posting it under a spoiler tag since it's not a secret.


Be A Bombshell eyeliner - full size. Retail: $14
theBalm What's Your Type mascara - full size. Retail: $19
Mirenesse lip bomb - full size. Retail: $35.10 (their club price is $28.08)
Coastal Scents - four eye shadows. Retail: $1.99 each ($7.96 total)
Couture Colour Hair Treatment. Retail: $12.00 0.5 oz (if the size we're getting is the 0.5 oz then it's $12)
Chevron pattern Ipsy Bag. Similar bags retail between $3.50 to $9.95 depending on the store. Not sure if it's a set we're getting or just one.

Total product value: $88.06 approximate not factoring in cost for Ipsy bag.

NOTE: IF the Courture Colour product is the 4 oz as pictured then the product retails for $32 which brings the total product value at $108.06.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, just posted the preview for October on my blog so here's the values of the products sent. I'm not going to bother posting it under a spoiler tag since it's not a secret.
> 
> ...


 Wow!!! That's amazing!!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 4, 2012)

OMG... This is my first bag I'm getting... I'M EXCITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, just posted the preview for October on my blog so here's the values of the products sent. I'm not going to bother posting it under a spoiler tag since it's not a secret.
> 
> ...


 is the mascara full size? i didn't think it was. the email i got only has full size next to eyeliner and lip bomb which led me to believe the mascara was a deluxe sample.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, just posted the preview for October on my blog so here's the values of the products sent. I'm not going to bother posting it under a spoiler tag since it's not a secret.
> 
> ...


 what a steal! i'm staying subscribed until i get another urban decay product in a bag. they did throw that name out there for a possible bag...


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Based on the picture it's full size. I'm not sure if theBalm would make a travel size (aka sample size) mascara because it typically costs more than it would full size due to the set up for printing and the like. If it's NOT full size and a travel size then it's probably valued at around $9 give or take.


 oooooh interesting. gahhh in that case, i really want to do this now. but i don't need to spend any more money. but i am in need of a new mascara...


----------



## sinatraskitten (Oct 4, 2012)

> OMG the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2012/06/mirenesse-lip-bomb-review-swatches.html Not my blog. If it's against the rules feel free to take it out. I love the Muse.... she's my go to blog for makeup products I'm considering trying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the Muse.... she's my go to blog for makeup products I'm considering trying.


Me too! She got me addicted to Korean beauty products. I'm glad to see she liked the lip bombs!


----------



## sinatraskitten (Oct 4, 2012)

> Me too! She got me addicted to Korean beauty products. I'm glad to see she liked the lip bombs!


 LMAO me too! I just ordered a bunch of skin food products because she highly recommended them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 4, 2012)

If Ipsy holds true to the promo codes then I'll order more - if I end up liking it - once that code is valid. I'm so excited for this bag.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just signed up! This will be my first bag - so excited!! This one bag is looking better than my last few birchboxes combined!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 4, 2012)

i really shouldn't have, but i took the plunge and signed up. this one just seems too good to miss out on!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 4, 2012)

I cancelled because I felt that they were skewing towards a younger crowd back in April.  I ended up reopening and after seeing what's in store for this bag, I'm excited that I did.  It seems like exactly what I need right now!   I'm nearly out of my mascara and liquid liner so this is really perfect timing for me!  I hope they continue on with this trend!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 4, 2012)

now that i think about it, i've been watching myglam/ipsy to see how they've improved, and i've found their bags lately to be a lot more desirable than my last few birchboxes, i think it's because my last few birchboxes have had hardly any makeup in them, just skin care items and cheap lifestyle items for me mostly (and for a lot of people too, i know).

since i just bought a 3 month gift subscription for a second birchbox account, i might close out my main account if this month isn't stellar and stick with ipsy for a little bit to see how it goes. i would hate to leave birchbox because of the points but it does become sort of useless if i don't even end up using about 50% (give or take) of the products i get.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 4, 2012)

I hope they can maintain this kind of hype going into November and December.  Remember how pissed people were after the February and March bags?  But, don't get me wrong, I'm soooo excited for this bag.  This is amazing! I am looking forward to getting the bright red lip bomb! By the way, is the lip bomb a lip gloss or is more of a lipstick?


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like a greater variety of types of products would be what I'd recommend. Over the past several months especially, it seems like there's been an overwhelming amount of lip glosses and nail polish, and to a lesser extent eyeshadows and eyeliners. I do like the fact that MyGlam/ipsy seems to focus more on make-up than skincare and I definitely would like them to stay that way, but I do feel like there should be a way to change things up a little more. For example...
> 
> ...


 
I do agree they should have more variety, but I think that they've done an excellent job so far with getting make-up items.  I know it seems like they've been handing out a lot of lip glosses and nail polish and liquid eyeliner lately, but I think they sent out a lot of color items for the summer months.  I think part of the reason why they feature certain products in month after month could be due to the availability of products.  And I have a theory about Andrea's nail polishes.  It seems like she signed a contract to get her name on a nail polish line without having tested the product itself.  When it turned out that the formulation was terrible and the quality of the brush applicator were not that great, Andrea gave Ipsy the go  ahead to send out as many nail polishes as they could so that they could get rid of the overstock of bad product and start from scratch with coming up with a better formulation or something.

As for the availability of face products like blush, bronzer, powders, and finishing powders, I have a couple of theories.  One: Ipsy has a tough time getting samples of these because things like blushes and bronzers take forever for someone to use up, and it's hard to get deluxe size samples of it.  Two: Ipsy didn't want to send out these kinds of stuff without customizing it to the subscriber.  There was a lot of people criticizing MyGlam back in January when they only sent out a spot concealer that worked on fair and medium toned women.

I actually like the hair products stuff they send out. I don't use them right away but I eventually get to use them up and I think they're great.  Anyways, I wanted to respond to your post since you took a lot of time to compose it and no one yet has responded to your thoughts.


----------



## cmhughes02 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope they can maintain this kind of hype going into November and December.  Remember how pissed people were after the February and March bags?  But, don't get me wrong, I'm soooo excited for this bag.  This is amazing! I am looking forward to getting the bright red lip bomb! By the way, is the lip bomb a lip gloss or is more of a lipstick?


 I think they will because december will be their anniversary solo they will probably go all out for that.


----------



## mellee (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cancelled because I felt that they were skewing towards a younger crowd back in April.  I ended up reopening and after seeing what's in store for this bag, I'm excited that I did.  It seems like exactly what I need right now!   I'm nearly out of my mascara and liquid liner so this is really perfect timing for me!  I hope they continue on with this trend!


 I did the same thing last month, and didn't even get a month away before the hook brought me back.

I'd so love that gold LipBomb!  (I'm a total autumn.  All the pinks and nothing else make me want to cry.)


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 4, 2012)

I am SO excited for this bag!!! I really hope I get that gorgeous red gloss


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, just posted the preview for October on my blog so here's the values of the products sent. I'm not going to bother posting it under a spoiler tag since it's not a secret.
> 
> ...


 
Wait..did we confirm that the eyeshadow was coastal scents?  I think they were talking about Yapy eyeshadow on Facebook.  Or do you think that the shadows could be from another brand? 

I know that there are other companies that have dime-size pans like Lancome. (FYI, I'm NOT implying that it's Lancome or even suggesting that they are.  I'm just saying that there are other companies (high end and drug store) that have smaller pans.)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ipsy sent out an email to non-subscribers who made an account showing all of the contents of the bag (kind of as a way to entice people to join i guess? it worked for me).


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The link to the products/brand preview is here.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification! 

I missed that in the spoiler alert.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok, got an update on the mascara. It is not full size it will be deluxe size. I'll have to rework the numbers now.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Oct 5, 2012)

This bag... looks... amazing.. oh god I really hope I get my mail this time.. I will be so upset if I don't and I don't feel right sending them ANOTHER email to send me a new one. I checked over my address this time and it should be fine so we will see!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, got an update on the mascara. It is not full size it will be deluxe size. I'll have to rework the numbers now.


 even still I would definitely say its probably worth almost 80 and considering we are paying 10?.. my god this is AMAZING.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 5, 2012)

Yup. It's a fantastic bag this month.


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Oct 5, 2012)

Agree, this bag looks amazing!!!!  I love lip glosses, especially pinks, so I've been quite happy with Ipsy/MyGlam so far.  And I like getting sample size mascaras; I feel no guilt in tossing after the 3 month period.  I'm crazy about shadows &amp; liners, never can have too much.  And the bag design....Gorgeous...omg!  Need bag now lol


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 5, 2012)

Woot! So excited for this month's bag!


----------



## mellee (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks like I may need to pick up another of those good ol' $1 Elf Quad holders that worked so well for the shadow pan last month!  =)


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Based on the picture it's full size. I'm not sure if theBalm would make a travel size (aka sample size) mascara because it typically costs more than it would full size due to the set up for printing and the like. If it's NOT full size and a travel size then it's probably valued at around $9 give or take.


The two full size items are the Eyeliner and the Lip gloss.  The mascara will be the sample size.


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 5, 2012)

I am SO not a lip gloss person, but the nudes on their website are quite beautiful. I may actually try instead of trade if I get a great shade.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 5, 2012)

I am beyond thrilled with the box this month! Wow I can't wait to get it!


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I may need to pick up another of those good ol' $1 Elf Quad holders that worked so well for the shadow pan last month!  =)


  Don't buy it yet. I think those coastal scent eyeshadows might be the size of a dime instead of the standard Mac / Mirabella / UD / Elf shadows.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Oct 5, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!! And thanks zadidoll for the lineup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 5, 2012)

> Â Don't buy it yet. I think those coastal scent eyeshadows might be the size of a dime instead of the standard Mac / Mirabella / UD / Elf shadows.Â


 They are really small. The size of the shadows in the 88 palettes.


----------



## mellee (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh!  Good to know - thanks!  Are they the open pans, or is there a little container, do you know?  (I don't mind small.  It's so rare that I use something up anyway!)


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh!  Good to know - thanks!  Are they the open pans, or is there a little container, do you know?  (I don't mind small.  It's so rare that I use something up anyway!)


 I think the sneak peak included a glimpse of the shadows being placed into a clear plastic container so I would just keep it in the packaging.  But I plan on trying to fit one or two of them into my unii palette.  Actually, you can make a eyeshadow palette like the z-palette or the unii palette by taking an old cd casing  and gluing a sheet of magnet to the bottom.  Then you can stick your eyeshadows into it. Alternatively, you can simply glue the eyeshadows directly to the cd case too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8K5N2DQ6Os&amp;list=FL_F_-bRUWZ0hrVZ6elZKfLA&amp;index=4&amp;feature=plpp_video

The girl has a tutorial for how she puts her eyeshadows into a clear CD case. It's after her tutorial with depotting old clinique eye shadows.


----------



## randerso (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the sneak peak included a glimpse of the shadows being placed into a clear plastic container so I would just keep it in the packaging.  But I plan on trying to fit one or two of them into my unii palette.  Actually, you can make a eyeshadow palette like the z-palette or the unii palette by taking an old cd casing  and gluing a sheet of magnet to the bottom.  Then you can stick your eyeshadows into it. Alternatively, you can simply glue the eyeshadows directly to the cd case too.
> 
> ...


 Also keep in mind you can pop the inner plastic out of the ELF quad and glue a magnetic sheet to the bottom of that. I have experimented with the CD case and found that the ELF quad works loads better; it's more secure, is a smaller size, and has the built in mirror.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 5, 2012)

For those who don't want to go through the hassle of making one Coastal Scents sells their quads - which obviously fits these perfectly - for only $3.95 + applicable tax (free shipping when I checked out).


----------



## mellee (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who don't want to go through the hassle of making one Coastal Scents sells their quads - which obviously fits these perfectly - for only $3.95 + applicable tax (free shipping when I checked out).


 Did you buy other items?  I just made an account and the lowest shipping they're offering me is $5.34.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Oct 5, 2012)

I am so excited about this bag! The bag is cute, the products look amazing, and the overall value... WOWZA!! I'm kind of worried that with this being the Ipsy launch bag, it will be amazing and the rest may fall flat just like when Myglam launched with a great bag at first... then the ones to follow weren't as great. But.... the bags have been getting better and better every month IMO so maybe they have really done their research and have learned a lot along the way with Myglam. I have high hopes for great bags to come. I'm sure there may be a dud here and there with things I'm not particularly thrilled about but they can always be used as gifts, for giveaways, and the trade thread. So everything works out in the end. I like how there is no "box envy", the price is amazing for all of the great things you get, the packaging is pretty, I just love everything about this sub so I'll be sticking with them.


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 5, 2012)

So are we getting a quad of full-size eyeshadows or the mini 88-palette size eyeshadows?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 5, 2012)

> For those who don't want to go through the hassle of making one Coastal Scents sells their quads - which obviously fits these perfectly - for only $3.95 + applicable tax (free shipping when I checked out).


 I don't think that's right. The notes say Mac is the same size as theirs and I got one of the little shadow quads in the mail today and its NOT the same size as Mac. I can take a comparison pic if needed.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SO excited for this bag!!! I really hope I get that gorgeous red gloss


I think I'd like the gold!

Any word on whether the eyeliner comes in colors beside black. My dark circles hate black!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 6, 2012)

So I have been paying a lot of attention to the crossover of products from one service to the other, and the Carol's Daughter Monoi Split End Sealer was a Klout Perk today. I wonder what each companies policy is in regards to keeping samples exclusive.


----------



## katelynbby (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow, this was a great month for resubscribing!  I do fear this being another bait and switch like December, simply because of the Ipsy brand change (which I give a side-eye to) and the email going out to old subscribers using this bag's contents as a lure to resub.

Hrm.

I'm really excited by the fact that we are getting so much make-up.  &lt;3 I wonder if they will truly be 'customized' and if so, based on our tastes (choosing pictures of celebrities) or our characteristics (eye color, age, gender, hair color).  I also have to mention how much I HATE quizzes that ask us to chose from pictures of celebrities.  One, because there is the look I currently wear, and then there are looks_ I would like to try_.  What I currently wear may be way different simply because I don't currently own the products needed for a more extreme look.  I'd hate to end up just getting a lot of browns. I already have a ton of brown shadows.  Plus, I may be more likely to wear celebrity A's look, but celebrity B's look is more appealing because it is applied better.  I think asking more questions about style and taste would be better than picking between celebrities who I can barely stand.


----------



## mellee (Oct 6, 2012)

I never tend to know who any of the celebs are.  =)


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 6, 2012)

Klout hates me right now. I'm logged into my Klout account on iPad but when I went to log into Klout on my PC my score drastically changed. What ended up happening - I now some how have TWO Klout accounts.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, this was a great month for resubscribing!  I do fear this being another bait and switch like December, simply because of the Ipsy brand change (which I give a side-eye to) and the email going out to old subscribers using this bag's contents as a lure to resub.
> 
> ...


  I agree. I hope they don't accidentally fall into a bait and switch scenario because they can't manage expectations.  I also don't necessarily like using celebrities as pictures because with some celebrities, I associate too much of other things with them instead of focusing on their sense of style. Plus, you're right sometimes some pictures look better because of the skill of the makeup artist and the photographer.  Oh well.  Perhaps the quiz is meant to leave a degree of freedom for Ipsy to send out products that could possibly match others. Of course, in a few days there will be some degree of backlash with people who dislike their products because the colors don't fit their profile preferences.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Klout hates me right now. I'm logged into my Klout account on iPad but when I went to log into Klout on my PC my score drastically changed. What ended up happening - I now some how have TWO Klout accounts.


 What's Klout?


----------



## SnowLeopard (Oct 6, 2012)

This will be my second bag and I'm so excited for it! I think I subbed at the right time because the bags have been getting better each month. It is great to see a company listen to feedback and make changes.


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 7, 2012)

Anyone get a shipping notice yet? Or heard when they plain on shipping?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yoru (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone get a shipping notice yet? Or heard when they plain on shipping?


They are shipping in the middle of the month. I miss the time when they ship around the 10th of the month. Since they are getting better I have been excited to see that pink envelope in my mailbox.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone get a shipping notice yet? Or heard when they plain on shipping?


 I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet but they usually ship mid-month. I'm getting so antsy because this bag looks AMAZING!


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 7, 2012)

I love Klout. I only joined a few weeks ago, but I've already qualified for a ton of freebies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41 (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love Klout. I only joined a few weeks ago, but I've already qualified for a ton of freebies!


 I am a klout member but i didnt know anything about getting freebies! what does your score have to be in order to qualify for freebies?


----------



## artemis76 (Oct 7, 2012)

I've had Klout for well over a year and have only gotten a few freebies (but they were GREAT ones!). I tend to forget to check the site but once every few weeks, really should get back in the habit of checking every day because I keep missing out on the beauty ones they've been having the last couple of months


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a klout member but i didnt know anything about getting freebies! what does your score have to be in order to qualify for freebies?


 The "Perks" all have different scores you need to qualify, the company providing the perk gets to decide. Other factors like location and categories also play a part

Quote:

Originally Posted by *artemis76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've had Klout for well over a year and have only gotten a few freebies (but they were GREAT ones!). I tend to forget to check the site but once every few weeks, really should get back in the habit of checking every day because I keep missing out on the beauty ones they've been having the last couple of months




I put it as a bookmark on my browser so I remember to make sure to check frequently. Essie seems to be a frequent one, I just got an(other, got another a few weeks ago) Essie Polish in addition to this. The best perk was the $250 gift card to Bonobos, He got two pairs of jeans! His Klout score is 93, so he gets lots of the really good ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I put it as a bookmark on my browser so I remember to make sure to check frequently. Essie seems to be a frequent one, I just got an(other, got another a few weeks ago) Essie Polish in addition to this. The best perk was the $250 gift card to Bonobos, He got two pairs of jeans! His Klout score is 93, so he gets lots of the really good ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooh nice! What kind of score do you need to get Essie ?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 8, 2012)

For this fall collection one it was a score over 40, and topics : nails, nail polish, beauty, style, fashion

The scoring system is a little wonky though, since they are in the middle of a site redesign and update.

Also I forgot, we actually used the Lil Wayne klout account for the bonobos perk, he runs social media accounts for big artists. Its pretty hard to get that high as an individual, mostly brands and famous people, 80-100 is the top bracket for the highest perks when they are tiered, but usually over 50 and you are pretty set.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Oct 8, 2012)

Is a lip bomb a plumper? Does it have chemicals that swell your lips?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is a lip bomb a plumper? Does it have chemicals that swell your lips?


 No entirely sure that it is. According to their website it's a gloss, stain and lacquer.

http://www.mirenesse.com/lip-gloss/237-lip-bomb-glossy-lacquer-stain-pinks-31g.html#pa_387 A Revolutionary colour that combines gloss, stain and lacquer all in one!
 A satisfying NEW INNOVATION in lip colour; beyond gloss, stain or lip lacquer. Colour that drenches your lips for a juicy high impact colour that's feather-light and super-moist with a velvety finish. Power packed with non-smearing pigment that lasts and lasts. Colours may be mixed easily to create countless intense or nude looks depending on your fashion mood! Infused with a breath refreshing mint taste and Lip Perfecting Spheres plus caring vitamins. Who says you can't have it all?, Apply a small amount and mix shades to create your own personal shade! Infinity Lipâ„¢ Applicator allows for professional application of precision colour. Don't apply too much! It's better to apply a thin layer first then build it up if you want more colour. For extra long wear pair with a matching lip liner.

Key Ingredients:

â€¢ Lip Perfecting Spheres,

â€¢ Botanical Oils &amp; Vitamin E

â€¢ Formulated for Sensitive Skin, Mirenesse Cosmetics are pharmaceutically formulated using organic Australian and safe, high quality and unique ingredients to minimise the risk of allergies.ï»¿


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't buy it yet. I think those coastal scent eyeshadows might be the size of a dime instead of the standard Mac / Mirabella / UD / Elf shadows.


 yeah usually they are about the size of a dime, which honestly they are usually really pigmented so they last a long time.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Oct 8, 2012)

Also, I got my hair done ladies, expect some pictures tomorrow with it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 9, 2012)

when do the boxes usually begin to ship?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> when do the boxes usually begin to ship?


 middle of the month


----------



## missyjluver (Oct 9, 2012)

Hopefully we'll start getting shipping notices by tomorrow!


----------



## katelynbby (Oct 9, 2012)

I think the theme is pretty interesting this month. October is the month of Halloween, Breast Cancer Awareness and Anti-Bullying, so it would have been cool to see those themes.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 9, 2012)

I think the bombshell theme is universal for a makeup company but I suppose it would have been more fitting for December's bag. But latching onto the causes like breast cancer awareness and anti-bullying would be a bad move for Ipsy especially if they're not giving the profits to charity.  I think that the customization and the wildness of the coastal scents colors gives subscribers the freedom to use the makeup sent out this month for crazy Halloween looks. They probably "officially" didn't want to do a Halloween themed box because that might have pissed/scared off subscribers who thought that Ipsy would send out bright cartoonish colors.

"Bombshell" does make me think of Marilyn Monroe, but I'm not sure if that's because of the show.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah I am pretty sure they will probably start shipping tomorrow through Friday and we will get our tracking numbers Monday like last time, that way they can be 100% sure that all of ours should have left the warehouse or at least have an active number by then.


----------



## dryadsbubble (Oct 10, 2012)

I signed up for MyGlam back in May but never actually subscribed... and after seeing what my Birchbox will hold for me this month (3 products plus a Luna bar?? Ugh), I decided it was time to give MyGlam/Ipsy a try. 

I just signed up and it said that I should be receiving the October's bag, which is super exciting! I was hoping to squeeze in with enough time to still get the October bag!


----------



## Celestemel (Oct 10, 2012)

This will be my first bag too! I had signed up for e-mail alerts and then had never actually subscribed. They sent an enticing e-mail... they had me at "bombshell". Looking at the pics and description, I'm super happy that I took the plunge.

Given what dryadsbubble said, I was afraid for my Birchbox. For the first time, I figured out how to find out what I'm getting. Super excited!

Link deleted per Terms of Service.


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for MyGlam back in May but never actually subscribed... and after seeing what my Birchbox will hold for me this month (3 products plus a Luna bar?? Ugh), I decided it was time to give MyGlam/Ipsy a try.
> 
> I just signed up and it said that I should be receiving the October's bag, which is super exciting! I was hoping to squeeze in with enough time to still get the October bag!


Same thing, basically. I've gotten MyGlam before, but at the time, my extra BB was better. I've been watching Ipsy, and the quality is improving, while I feel like Birchbox isn't quite where it was. Therefore, I'm going to cancel my extra BB account (keeping the main one) and sub to Ipsy for a bit. I'm getting the October bag, thank goodness, which is really exciting. Can't wait to try everything out! =)


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm a relative newbie to the sub box scene (and MUT) - have been getting just BB for a few months.  Finding this site has expanded my makeup world (err, as well as my credit card bill)!  Just subscribed to Ipsy a few minutes ago and am pumped for getting an October box.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Oct 10, 2012)

Durrr, duplicate, sorry about that.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 10, 2012)

Agh I keep going back and forth on whether or not I should resubscribe. I don't need another mascara or another lipgloss or another anything and I know that but the good deal of this october bag is KILLING me.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a relative newbie to the sub box scene (and MUT) - have been getting just BB for a few months.  Finding this site has expanded my makeup world (err, as well as my credit card bill)!  Just subscribed to Ipsy a few minutes ago and am pumped for getting an October box.


 Welcome! This month will be my second MyGlam bag and it looks awesome!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

it's funny how birchbox had good boxes during the first half of the year while ipsy/myglam didn't and now it's vice versa lol


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's funny how birchbox had good boxes during the first half of the year while ipsy/myglam didn't and now it's vice versa lol


 Well Myglam was just getting started, and also I didn't like most of my birchbox boxes and I was only on it till May, only one of them was good, the others sucked.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agh I keep going back and forth on whether or not I should resubscribe. I don't need another mascara or another lipgloss or another anything and I know that but the good deal of this october bag is KILLING me.


 I don't need another makeup or skincare related item for a while...but I caved and subbed anyway because for $10, this bag is an awesome deal! If I don't end up using the items, this bag would make a great Christmas gift!


----------



## xiehan (Oct 10, 2012)

> I don't need another makeup or skincare related item for a while...but I caved and subbed anyway because for $10, this bag is an awesome deal! If I don't end up using the items, this bag would make a great Christmas gift!


 Oooh, that's a great point. My sister is graduating college next month and I wasn't planning to send her anything until Christmas (she moved back to Europe and shipping stuff to her is such a hassle) but this would make a nice small gift. I'd have to send it to myself and then forward it to her... but at least if I double up on the items, I can pick and choose the colors I want to keep for myself and send the rest to her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Since I'm terrified I'm going to wind up with the fuchsia lip bomb...


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well Myglam was just getting started, and also I didn't like most of my birchbox boxes and I was only on it till May, only one of them was good, the others sucked.


 oh ok. i didn't get to join myglam until february and that box was a hot mess....i liked all of my birchboxes during the first half of the year except february. february was a bad beauty sub month for me...


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 10, 2012)

I just signed up for myglam.. figured I may as well give it a try! I hope the products are a better size then the products im expecting from birchbox this month.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 10, 2012)

New Ipster in the house *waves*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi, I just joined today! I'm very excited about this month's glam bag!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 10, 2012)

Can someone post the bag for this month? I might subscribe and now I can't find the picture that spurred me to want to sign up!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone post the bag for this month? I might subscribe and now I can't find the picture that spurred me to want to sign up!


 Here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128691/ipsy-myglam-october-2012/180#post_1944910

On another note, I'm also picking up a second sub, at least for one month. I don't really need two, but it's definitely a super nice present for my sister, for Christmas. ^__^


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128691/ipsy-myglam-october-2012/180#post_1944910
> 
> On another note, I'm also picking up a second sub, at least for one month. I don't really need two, but it's definitely a super nice present for my sister, for Christmas. ^__^


thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathrynp (Oct 10, 2012)

not sure if anyone has asked this, but I am new to Ipsy this month and I have no idea how it works. I've had Birchbox for a while, so I get the general idea, but my question is... when you sign into the website and you click on the MyGlam tab and it pulls up the products in your bag this month, are those the colors you are receiving or is there anyway to see which colors will be sent to you? My eyeshadow and lipgloss shades are perfect for what my beauty profile says so I was just curious if I could go by that or if it is a complete surprise???


----------



## missyjluver (Oct 10, 2012)

EEEKKK They've started shipping!!!!!


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 10, 2012)

Not sure if this was already posted or not but these are the possible shadow palette/ lip product color combinations!!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 10, 2012)

SOOOOOO excited I signed up! I would really love set 3 or 6 and Bomb 9!!! This will definately perk me up after my lack luster birchbox this month!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 10, 2012)

Here are this month's promo codes for IPSY.


*ipsybb15* - 15% off at theBalm with purchase of full size mascara.

Offer valid thru 11/07/12. Must purchase full size body builder in order to receive discount. Valid one time use per household. theBalm cosmetics ships internationally, see website for details.


*IPSY20* - 20% off at Couture Color

Offer valid thru 11/15/12. One time use only, not valid on previous orders, and cannot be combined with any other offers. Valid in US only, excluding territories.


*ipsy20* - 20% off at Coastal Scents

Offer valid thru 11/15/12 4pm EST. Not valid on sale items, previous orders or on rain checks. Coastal Scents ships internationally, see website for details.


*IPSY* - $20 off any purchase of $50 or more from the Boutique M Collection at Mirenesse

Offer valid thru 11/15/12. Must spend $50 US Dollars to qualify. Full Price items only from the Boutique M collection.


*ipsy25* - 25% off total purchase at Be A Bombshell.

Offer valid thru 11/15/12. Valid in US only, excluding AK, HI and territories.

FTC Disclaimer: I'm an Ipsy Ambassador however I am not financially compensated by Ipsy or any company mentioned in this post. My subscription is paid for by me for my own own personal use. Sharing of these promo codes do not benefit me as I receive not compensation by Ipsy for sharing these promo codes.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 10, 2012)

Ohh! I am surprised to see that I like some of the colors for the eyeshadows (3&amp;5 especially).  I'm sure the ones I'm eyeballing are NOT likely to be the ones I'm going to get, but it's fun to fantasize.  I've been pretty curious about Coastal Scents anyway, so this might let me know firsthand exactly how decent they are.

The lip colors ALL look great, though.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for posting that, Fairest!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missyjluver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EEEKKK They've started shipping!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure if this was already posted or not but these are the possible shadow palette/ lip product color combinations!!


 awesomeness! thanks


----------



## PinkCupcake (Oct 10, 2012)

you can see the products in your glam room. and u can see the colors of the shadow and gloss though i do not know if those are the colors you'd be getting.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure if this was already posted or not but these are the possible shadow palette/ lip product color combinations!!


 Question: Are certain colors showing up on your account?  I wonder if everyone's has a default photo in place or if the photo shown under our accounts are the colors we'll be getting


----------



## diana16 (Oct 10, 2012)

What colors does everyone have? Its showing set 6 eye shadow and bomb 2 on my account


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 10, 2012)

Which eyeshadow palette is showing up on everyones accounts? Set 6 is what showing up on mine.. is that just the main picture or what im getting?


----------



## yoru (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question: Are certain colors showing up on your account?  I wonder if everyone's has a default photo in place or if the photo shown under our accounts are the colors we'll be getting


I went to my account and set 6 showed up for my eyeshadow, I am in love.... I just can't resist any neutral eyeshadows with peach/pink.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 10, 2012)

OMG! I love set 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for posting this, this month is so much better than Birchbox hands down


----------



## xiehan (Oct 10, 2012)

> What colors does everyone have? Its showing set 6 eye shadow and bomb 2 on my account


 I just opened a 2nd account with different profile settings and that's what it's showing on both my accounts. So, I doubt it's showing what we're actually getting.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 10, 2012)

The only three colors I can figure out are these three.



​ Bright Yellow (Matte)​  ​ 

​ Light Pink (Shimmer)​  ​ 

​ Vibrant Blue (Matte)​


----------



## diana16 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just opened a 2nd account with different profile settings and that's what it's showing on both my accounts. So, I doubt it's showing what we're actually getting.


I hope so cause my skin is light and I hate wearing dark lip products


----------



## orlandomom (Oct 10, 2012)

Mine shows eye 6 and bomb 2 on all 3 accounts I have for family members. We range from fair to medium and red to blonde hair and very different profiles. I think it must be a photo marker and not definitive.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

I really want set three and bomb 4!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 10, 2012)

So it seems to be a mix.  Mine is showing 6 for shadows and 1 for gloss

edit: it's showing the first gloss which is labeled as 2.


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm dying to get Bomb 2.....that deep red color is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's funny how birchbox had good boxes during the first half of the year while ipsy/myglam didn't and now it's vice versa lol


 I just emailed BB and canceled my sub i also just got the look bag it has two full size items and 3 deluxe samples for $12.95


----------



## HelloLeilani (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm dying to get Bomb 2.....that deep red color is absolutely gorgeous!!


 Meeeee too! I'm freaking out over it! Can you say Snow White lips?!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure if this was already posted or not but these are the possible shadow palette/ lip product color combinations!!


 In an ideal world I'd get set 4 or 7 (totes my fave colors) and Bomb 2, but I doubt they'll match that with my skin coloring, much less together. I wouldn't mind set 6 if they put it with my beloved bomb 2.


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 10, 2012)

Cant wait for my bag, I wanna have all the goodies already!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mine show set 6 which is what I would have picked!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2012)

i think everyone has set six and bomb #2 in their profile, no?


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think everyone has set six and bomb #2 in their profile, no?


 Sure sounds like it.  I have set six and bomb #2 on mine.


----------



## lauravee (Oct 10, 2012)

Oooh I also love set 3! 6 looks nice also. I think Bomb 2 is way to intense for me so I'd happily trade it for one of the other ones if I wind up with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 10, 2012)

This bag is going to be Epic!!! I love all the colors except the light pink bomb. That would look horrible on me I think.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2012)

after ACTUALLY looking through the eyeshadow color pallets, i have to say oh my gosh i love set one and two, my eyes immediately went to those minty greens. ahhhhh gimme.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never tend to know who any of the celebs are.  =)


 Oh, good, because I felt like I must be stupid to not know them all. I'm glad I'm not alone!



> Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I also have to mention how much I HATE quizzes that ask us to chose from pictures of celebrities.  One, because there is the look I currently wear, and then there are looks_ I would like to try_.  What I currently wear may be way different simply because I don't currently own the products needed for a more extreme look.  I'd hate to end up just getting a lot of browns. I already have a ton of brown shadows.  Plus, I may be more likely to wear celebrity A's look, but celebrity B's look is more appealing because it is applied better.  I think asking more questions about style and taste would be better than picking between celebrities who I can barely stand.


ME TOO. why do so many companies do this??


----------



## ColorMeLucky (Oct 11, 2012)

totally off topic but do you guys think we will have this in the next bag??? 


promise posted it!!!

(I am trying to keep my mind from NOT thinking about where my bag is lol)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 11, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice!! Projected delivery on the 16th.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 11, 2012)

Mine shipped! It'll be here Tuesday! YAY!


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 11, 2012)

Got my tracking now too!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

Got mine too! It said it will be here the 15th, but that means I'll have it by Saturday! So excited, this bag rocks!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 11, 2012)

just got my tracking!

and it's already in my home state!!!

i'm way too excited about this.

(also i've had my birchbox tracking for a week and it still hasn't updated lololol)


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 11, 2012)

Got my tracking, due for delivery Oct 15


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got mine too! It said it will be here the 15th, but that means I'll have it by Saturday! So excited, this bag rocks!


Mine says 15th, but it's always late by a day since it's in SF so it's probably not gonna get delivered until Tuesday, BUT it goes to my boyfriend's and I don't see him until Thursdays D:


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 11, 2012)

wohoo! Got my shipping too! Says it was at MI 2 days ago and it hasn't updated since. Says I should get it monday, but with this method of shipping (same as BB) I usually get it 2 days early, so maybe it'll be here tomorrow!!! EEEEE!!!!


----------



## dawallewein (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just emailed BB and canceled my sub i also just got the look bag it has two full size items and 3 deluxe samples for $12.95


Same here!  I am cancelling my BB today and signed up for the look bag last night.  I've been fairly lucky the past two months with BB, but it's not enough to make me stay.  Every single box (and I'm not exaggerating here) EXCEPT for last month and the one that's coming this month have been bombs for me, IMHO.  Can't WAIT to get this month's Ipsy bag!  YESSSS!!!  WOOOHOOO!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## plutorayz (Oct 11, 2012)

It seems I'm slated to get my BB and the myglam/ipsy bag the same day. I see my BB getting a bit ignored that day :x


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 11, 2012)

This is my first Ipsy, and this month was the first time I have even been tempted, though I am have been following along since the bag debuted. Does the new website give you any way to check the box contents - I mean, your actual items? Does anyone know if they have other colors in the liner? If not, this will be my third black liner in two months! And I can't even use black. Oh, well ....


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 11, 2012)

Mine shipped on the 8th and I should have it Monday. Something to look forward to, other than pay day of course!


----------



## Wida (Oct 11, 2012)

I got my tracking info too, and my bag will be here tomorrow!  Squee!  So excited!


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hmmm anyone else not able to even get their site to load?


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 11, 2012)

Totally impressed w/ myipsy, I got my tracking today and it is already in Chicago! It says 10/15 delivery, but I know it will likely come today or tomorrow! So stoked the products will be here soon, my mascara and liquid liner have been stretched too far!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm anyone else not able to even get their site to load?


 I couldn't


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 11, 2012)

I have two beauty subs coming this week, and I'm in class all day Monday and Tuesday. I am totally putting up my friend's video camera to make sure no one steals my boxes (which happened with Sephora)


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 11, 2012)

I got a shipping notice it said it shipped out on the 9th and my dele very date is the 15th yay!!!! I'm so excite this is their best bag yet besides their launch bag! I'm really want to know my colors! Anyone else get a notice?


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Oct 11, 2012)

Got my shipping notice today also, YAY!!!!!! So excited for this bag! Honestly, I'll be happy with any of those eye quads and any lip bomb, all of the colors are great!


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ah! Mine is projected to get here the 15th! It's my first bag, so I'm not sure how accurate that is, but I know my BB always comes earlier than expected.

I'm just bummed because we have a short break from school, and I'll be headed home until Tuesday night... which means I won't get my bag (or BB, which I'm actually happy with this month) until I get back to school (as I get my things shipped to my house here.) 






I'm so looking forward to this bag!! yay!


----------



## xiehan (Oct 11, 2012)

> Does anyone know if they have other colors in the liner? If not, this will be my third black liner in two months! And I can't even use black. Oh, well ....


 The Be a Bombshell website lists 2 other colors, a dark brown (Espresso) and a blue (Provocateur): http://beabombshellcosmetics.com/eyeliner/ However, all of the previews have only shown the black (Onyx) so I'm not holding my breath and I have a feeling that's the only color they're sending out. I'm with you though, I can't use black liner either, it just looks too heavy on me. I would really really like that dark brown. If I get black, it's going straight to the trade list.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have two beauty subs coming this week, and I'm in class all day Monday and Tuesday. I am totally putting up my friend's video camera to make sure no one steals my boxes (which happened with Sephora)


  Haha you totally should!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 11, 2012)

Got my shipping notice today and it is already at my local post office. Hope they delivery today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PAsh (Oct 11, 2012)

For those older Ipsy subscribers, the colors shown in your profile (for the shadows/ lips), are those the colors you are receiving, or are they just stock photos? I am thinking the latter.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

I think it's stock photos.


----------



## fayeX (Oct 11, 2012)

Just got my bag. 

Brief comment: no unwanted/scary/unusual colors in the bag. Good but no surprise


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

And what did you get?!!!! You're tormenting us by not spilling! LOL SHARE!!!! LOL This Ipsy addict wants to know.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Oct 11, 2012)

Got my shipping notices on both bags, they're scheduled to arrive the 15th, so I'm excited, especially after one of the BB's I'm expecting. Only thing is, the shipping email says they used the profile to color match eye shadows. I should have changed (and will) my eye color on one of the subs just so I could possibly get something different. My eyes do change color depending on what I'm wearing anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shellymae1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

I got mine today!!! I will say it totally smoked the birchbox goo.....all make up products but one item....Thank you Ipsy!!!!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Oct 11, 2012)

On another note, is anyone having issues logging OUT of the site? I keep clicking log out but it just sits there, even if I refesh the page or close/re-open. I just want to log into my other acct to see if maybe the makeup colors are showing different, even though I believe its a stock photo.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 11, 2012)

Say what??? I am loving MyGlam its already next to my state!

And my BB still hasn't uploaded since Monday when they sent me my tracking #

I can't wait for my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 11, 2012)

Got my tracking info today, hopefully i'll get the bag by this weekend! Looks like maybe tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2012)

i got my tracking and it's in my city already so I'll probably get it today....I wonder why UPS-MI tracking is so slow with birchbox orders and lightning fast with ipsy...

I hope that i still get a hot pink envelope in the mail just like myglam  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fayeX (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And what did you get?!!!! You're tormenting us by not spilling! LOL SHARE!!!! LOL This Ipsy addict wants to know.


 Oh I think everyone knows every item in the bag. The only surprise is the color- which varies from bag to bag.

Mine is just usual color. Do you prefer something different?


----------



## xiehan (Oct 11, 2012)

> Oh I think everyone knows every item in the bag. The only surprise is the color- which varies from bag to bag. Mine is just usual color. Do you prefer something different?


 I think it's still fun to post what colors you got, so that those of us who are still waiting for our bags can vicariously live through you and oooh and aaah over your pretties!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Oct 11, 2012)

WOW people are already getting their bags... come on ladies! Post some pics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 11, 2012)

Check usps with your tracking number if it is already in your state.  Mine said the 15th, but I just checked usps and it is out for delivery today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 11, 2012)

I was looking through instagram and it looks like a few people have gotten their bags and posted them up. This first batch seems to have the lip gloss in the red color. And for the shadows, everyone gets a different quad. The eyeliner is in onyx, so since im not a black eyeliner wearer, it will go to my trade list. the serum seems to be a good deluxe size, and the bag looks adorable (thanks fairest) The mascara variety is what im not sure of. Its hard to tell from the pictures, But one looks like it said body builder clearly. I love trying new mascaras so I would be happy to try these! Keep up the good work Ipsy/Myglam! My only suggestion would be bring in some of the higher end brands that are well know like UD, stila, tarte, benefit etc. I know they have had some of them in the past, I just wish they would bring them back.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 11, 2012)

Got mine today! SO HAPPY!! 




 LOVE EVERY STINKING ITEM!!!! video uploading, just took pics for my blog, LOVE LOVE LOVE!

spoiler

 



Hair oil smells great and top is awesome (has a little flap inside so it won't leak!)

Lip Bomb in #9 (3rd pic)

Quad in #4 (rosy pink (matte) gunmetal elven silver and light pink (all shimmers))

ps there is an offer on the lip bomb- 1st 500 people to go to this company's facebook page - click on the MY GLAM tab and enter their shipping info and special code get a Free Instant Lash transplant (says it has a retail value of 89.50!!!) Oh god i hope i entered my code in time!!! (ps- if you go to the tab that says free offer you can get a different free item but it's for Australia only)


----------



## fayeX (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, the colors... what did you get?


 


> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's still fun to post what colors you got, so that those of us who are still waiting for our bags can vicariously live through you and oooh and aaah over your pretties!


 Sorry I can't take pictures now but I can describe them in words:

Eye liner is Onyx

Lip gloss is nude pink (don't know which # it is)

Eye shadows are so called nude colors:

white pearl(white silver),  nude(light taupe ), deep brown with a little red/purple tone(cherry chocolate), light warm pink(peach puff) 

the first three are with a little shimmer, the last pink is matte

Plus, you may have seen from the last FB picture (bags in line and the first one is open), the eye shadows are really tiny size, a little smaller  than dime size.

But who can use up a full size palette 





By the way I chose "natural", "classic" and other similar types in the quiz, no styles like "edgy", "bold","spicy" and I have brown eyes/ black hair.

Maybe that's why I got these nude colors


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got mine today! SO HAPPY!!
> 
> ...


----------



## fayeX (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got mine today! SO HAPPY!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got mine today! SO HAPPY!!
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 11, 2012)

OMG I can't wait for my bag!!! I am so beyond excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

Well that's nice (and it sucks) about the MyGlam offer on Mireness' FB wall. My bag won't be here until next week which is the same for those on the west coast.


----------



## starfighter82 (Oct 11, 2012)

This is my first myglam/ipsy bag. I am so excited that my first month is this amazing box. I was also excited to check my email this morning and not only see that my tracking number has updated, it is just one state away! I am guessing I will have it by Saturday. My Beauty Army box arrives today so I am going to have a lot of fun trying out all these beauty items this weekend.


----------



## Shellymae1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

The Mascara is The Balm Whats Your Type....I got Bodybuilder http://www.brigettesboutique.com/THE_BALM_What_s_Your_Type_THE_BODY_BUILDER_p/bal075.htm is where I found picture of full size of it .....it is not a full size but nice sample size.....eye liner really has some staying power....I am a liquid eye liner everyday kinda girl and I am picky about it and so far I really like it......it is full size....


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 11, 2012)

the offer code for the mirenesse thing is on the outside packaging of the lip bomb. In comes in a big cardboard sleeve that advertises the offer. says FREE in big pink letters and then on the right on that it says 'BONUS MYGLAM OFFER' and then a code in a bright pink box. To the left of the 'FREE' it gives you instructions and lists the codes again. Says the codes are unique. I already used mine and I think you can see it for a sec in my video so I hope no one tries using it again! lol. I'll have to check back at your post Zadi- I got 74.54 without the bag (didn't know what to use for the value of the eye shadows because they are about dime sized instead of the 1 inch pans they sell online so i figured about $4.)


----------



## juk723 (Oct 11, 2012)

Great pic, thank you for sharing!

Curious though...did what you received as far as e/s colors &amp; Lip gloss match what was in your ipsy profile in the website? 



> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got mine today! SO HAPPY!!
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well that's nice (and it sucks) about the MyGlam offer on Mireness' FB wall. My bag won't be here until next week which is the same for those on the west coast.


  My thoughts exactly, I'm sure they'll reach 500 by the end of the day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, just posted the preview for October on my blog so here's the values of the products sent. I'm not going to bother posting it under a spoiler tag since it's not a secret.
> 
> ...


 thebalm size is 3.5ml instead of the 12ml for $19 full sized so it's $5.54. 

The Mirenesse must have upped their prices- it says $39 retail on the website now. ($31.20 for their club price)

I figured since the pans are 1/2 sized it was about $4

SO HAPPY!!! Ipsy wins this month hands down!


----------



## Kittables (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great pic, thank you for sharing!
> 
> Curious though...did what you received as far as e/s colors &amp; Lip gloss match what was in your ipsy profile in the website?


               Dayamn! How the hell is the bag so awesome this time around? It's like they keep getting better and better! This is a far throw from when they were sending out mere packets. I'm definitely happy. Can't wait to get my bag! Mine should be here by the 16th.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great pic, thank you for sharing!
> 
> Curious though...did what you received as far as e/s colors &amp; Lip gloss match what was in your ipsy profile in the website?


 you know what- i can't even remember what my choices were when I signed up. I have hazel eyes and brown hair and probably picked classic/natural type responses. But I LOVED what they sent- they are colors I would have picked for myself.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 11, 2012)

Just got mine. For some reason my photo is uploading upside down - :-/


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the offer code for the mirenesse thing is on the outside packaging of the lip bomb. In comes in a big cardboard sleeve that advertises the offer. says FREE in big pink letters and then on the right on that it says 'BONUS MYGLAM OFFER' and then a code in a bright pink box. To the left of the 'FREE' it gives you instructions and lists the codes again. Says the codes are unique. I already used mine and I think you can see it for a sec in my video so I hope no one tries using it again! lol. I'll have to check back at your post Zadi- I got 74.54 without the bag (didn't know what to use for the value of the eye shadows because they are about dime sized instead of the 1 inch pans they sell online so i figured about $4.)


 oh okay. thank you. i won't use your code (i promise) 




. my bag should be coming this afternoon anyway


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll have to check back at your post Zadi- I got 74.54 without the bag (didn't know what to use for the value of the eye shadows because they are about dime sized instead of the 1 inch pans they sell online so i figured about $4.)


 If the pans are the tiny ones then the size is 0.62" (1.6cm) compared Hot Pots (which is why Coastal Scents calls their individual pans) which are 1" (2.5cm) [26mm] in diameter. So value wise if a 26 mm Hot Pot sells on their site at normal retail for $1.99 then the tiny ones would have a value of around 99 cents each so your figure of about $4 is pretty accurate. These small Hot Pots will not fit the ELF palette.


----------



## randerso (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well that's nice (and it sucks) about the MyGlam offer on Mireness' FB wall. My bag won't be here until next week which is the same for those on the west coast.


 What's the offer? I don't see anything about it on MyGlam or Mireness' FB, maybe I missed it ...


----------



## randerso (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got mine. For some reason my photo is uploading upside down - :-/
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got mine. For some reason my photo is uploading upside down - :-/
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 11, 2012)

This is my first month with My Glam/Ipsy.  and I am totally stoked! YAY! This is a great beginning bag for me, and I love the chevron makeup bag that Amber suggested to them!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well that's nice (and it sucks) about the MyGlam offer on Mireness' FB wall. My bag won't be here until next week which is the same for those on the west coast.


 That's exactly what I thought! for us over here on the West coast it's like "hey! look what the east coasters who get their bags first got!" nbd really, since I snagged a full size lash growth serum in beauty army last month, but still. I think with offers like that they should make it on a certain date AFTER we should have received our bags. Thats just my opinion lol.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 11, 2012)

Quote:http://www.mirenesse.com/lip-gloss/238-lip-bomb-glossy-lacquer-stain-nudes-31g.html

hmm... that is SO weird. the urls are almost identical and the pages are like word for word the same but the prices are different. this is an Australian company, maybe one is us and one is aus?

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks again Mandy. I know I updated my blog entry about the sizes but forgot to do so for my post.

What's the url for Mirenesse that you're seeing the prices at? I'm seeing it at http://www.mirenesse.com/30-lip-gloss


----------



## LeighNJ (Oct 11, 2012)

Mine says it will be here on the 16th. :-( I want mine now!! I hope my LipGloss comes in Bomb 9, but on my Glam page, it shows the darker color. :-(


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 11, 2012)

Mine is out for delivery right now. I think I might have my sister go check the mail to make sure it arrives. Lately, I've been having issues with my post office.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 11, 2012)

It is super tiny but I love the colors. Just swatched them...really lovely. Can't wait to try them.



> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awesome, that is the quad I want!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 11, 2012)

oh well i must be losing my mind! lol. once i clicked on your link now my book mark says 35.10 too. I don't know what that was all about! lol.


----------



## randerso (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks again Mandy. I know I updated my blog entry about the sizes but forgot to do so for my post.
> ...


 Ah, thanks. As I am in California and won't be getting my bag until the 15th, I guess I will have to shell out the $89.50 to get feathers to grow out of my eyelids.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 11, 2012)

Just tried it -- it is awesome!!



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooooo I want that red!!!!!


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry if this has already been answered... what's the deal with the separate $1.00 charge from Ipsy? It's in addition to the $10.00 I was charged for the October bag.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 11, 2012)

> Sorry if this has already been answered... what's the deal with the separate $1.00 charge from Ipsy? It's in addition to the $10.00 I was charged for the October bag.


 It's to verify that it's a valid credit card number. The amount won't actually be debited from your account.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry if this has already been answered... what's the deal with the separate $1.00 charge from Ipsy? It's in addition to the $10.00 I was charged for the October bag.


 just to make sure that your credit card is legit


----------



## RehamMohamed (Oct 11, 2012)

got my notification this morning! its expected to be here on the 15th but previous experience with the postal office hopefull means it'll be here tomorrow can't wait. im really excited for this bag.


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's to verify that it's a valid credit card number. The amount won't actually be debited from your account.





> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just to make sure that your credit card is legit


 
Ah, ok. Thank you so much for the quick responses!!!


----------



## mstlcmn (Oct 11, 2012)

I got my shipping notice today and then my bag arrived today...


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooooo I want that red!!!


 Me too! I love it!


----------



## Antidentite (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping notice today and then my bag arrived today...


 Me too!

I have subscribed and unsubscribed to Myglam 3 times, this is the first time I have actually liked my bag!  The eyeshadows are teeny tiny but still multi-use. 

This is also the first time my bag hasn't reeked of some chemicals!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Ah, thanks. As I am in California and won't be getting my bag until the 15th, I guess I will have to shell out the $89.50 to get feathers to grow out of my eyelids.Â 






Hahahahaha ohhhh boy that's hilarious!


----------



## diana16 (Oct 11, 2012)

Got my shipping confirmation this morning and I already have my bag!

My eyeshadow is set 4 and the gloss is in 9

So in love with this!!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 11, 2012)

ok honestly...who the helll did ipsy hire as a graphic designer?  









pixelated and hideous. what are you doing??


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's exactly what I thought! for us over here on the West coast it's like "hey! look what the east coasters who get their bags first got!" nbd really, since I snagged a full size lash growth serum in beauty army last month, but still. I think with offers like that they should make it on a certain date AFTER we should have received our bags. Thats just my opinion lol.


 Or end it on a certain date and choose 500 lucky random winners... Much more fair.


----------



## juk723 (Oct 11, 2012)

This was the FASTEST I've ever received a subscription bag after getting tracking info. I got my tracking email at 901am and received my bag at 1:30pm! Woo hoo! Beautyfix was a close 2nd-got it in 2 days. 

Anyhow-so my colors are not what is posted in my profile...

No spoiler needed anymore since everyone knows what's in this bag 









Mirenesse Lip bomb in 2

and Coastal Scents Eyeshadow Sample Set 8 in Vibrant Blue, Deep Eggplant, Candlelight, Elven Midnight


----------



## iashleycouture (Oct 11, 2012)

Got my bag today I love every thing except the Lip bomb. I got a red one. I hope I can find someone to trade it with for a pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I got Lip Bomb #2, and Coastal Scents quad #8.

If anyone would like to trade their Coastal Scents eyeshadow feel free to check out my trade list.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok honestly...who the helll did ipsy hire as a graphic designer?
> 
> ...


 Hahaha is this their new image? Reminds me of Bratz dolls.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today I love every thing except the Lip bomb. I got a red one. I hope I can find someone to trade it with for a pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If I get pink I will totally trade you! I am in love with that red!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hahaha is this their new image? Reminds me of Bratz dolls.


 Yup, its the banner or whatever you call it on their facebook. Its AWFUL.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well that's nice (and it sucks) about the MyGlam offer on Mireness' FB wall. My bag won't be here until next week which is the same for those on the west coast.


 I just tried to do it, and it says 1000 lucky people who liked us on Facebook (presumably who also entered information and code) now, so they seem to be approaching it more fairly than the first 500.

Whew.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 11, 2012)

I just popped my tracking # into usps.com and it says I should I have my bag by the end of the day!  Isn't this a FANTASTIC way to end a long, cold Thursday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## briyes1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi.  I am a first time poster, but a long time lurker.  I just received my October bag and love it all.  I would like to trade my #9 Lip Bomb for the Red, which I love!  Please PM me if interested in trading.  My Lip Bomb is new, never opened or swatched.  It is lovely to finally post on here!  Have a lovely day, Yesenia in NY.


----------



## Christy327 (Oct 11, 2012)

Where do you get your tracking number?


----------



## casey anne (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where do you get your tracking number?


 In that shipping email from Ipsy I got this morning...I copied and pasted the link for ups, then I copied and pasted my tracking # from there into usps.com


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 11, 2012)

So looking at everyone's photos - I feel like everyone is getting the red lip bomb and the same blue/silver eye shadow quad. Correct me if someone got a different one


----------



## diana16 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So looking at everyone's photos - I feel like everyone is getting the red lip bomb and the same blue/silver eye shadow quad. Correct me if someone got a different one


I got the pink gloss and my eye shadows were pink/black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## briyes1 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So looking at everyone's photos - I feel like everyone is getting the red lip bomb and the same blue/silver eye shadow quad. Correct me if someone got a different one


 Hi.  I received the Lip Bomb in Pink (#9) and the shadow quad in Set #4.


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today I love every thing except the Lip bomb. I got a red one. I hope I can find someone to trade it with for a pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If I get the pink I will surely trade!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 11, 2012)

Just throwing this out there: if I get either of the pink lip bombs I would totally trade for a red one!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Oct 11, 2012)

Happy I didn't cancel.. I was so close to last month! The lip gloss is WOW! I received the red and I don't really experiment with color too much on the lips (mostly nudes or light pinks) but I am shocked at how good it looks! SO pigmented, with each layer it turns a different and deeper color. Really nice. Tried the liner out, on my eyes it's not the best thing I've ever tried... Drags a bit so you need a careful and timely application. Can't complain about a black liner though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't open up the quad because (got set 8... the blues) I was hoping for a trade seeing as those aren't really my colors, but it looks like a lot of other people got the same.. Haven't tried out the mascara, and the hair oil I got in a birchbox... Out of all the crappy excessive hair oils BB sent me this was the only one I liked, so I'm not too disappointed with a duplicate.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2012)

my package was in my city this morning and then went to another city 75 minutes away. 






i was so sure that it would be in the mail today 




. i hate the usps.


----------



## briyes1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Here is what I received:


----------



## SenoritaJ (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey everyone I got the color quad in number 8 and the lip bomb in the red number 2. I'm more interested in number 9 if anyone is willing to trade? I love my bag but I'm kinda confused as to how I got this combo since In my qusetionaire I put I like a more neutral look but oh well. I would've loved to have the red but in the eyeshadow lol!


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 11, 2012)

Got my tracking this morning and was so surprised to see it out for delivery today!  Maybe I'm used to a _different_ subscription service's shipping (ahem... BB), but this was awesome!  I received the Lip Bomb in #9 (light pink), and the shadow quad in set 4 (with Rosy Pink, Gunmetal, Elven Silver, and Light Pink.) Not the colors I would have chosen, but excited nonetheless! Loving everything.

If anyone _does_ want to trade me either the bright pink or red for my nudey pink (#9), please PM me.  Full disclosure - I did swatch on my hand.


----------



## briyes1 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone I got the color quad in number 8 and the lip bomb in the red number 2. I'm more interested in number 9 if anyone is willing to trade? I love my bag but I'm kinda confused as to how I got this combo since In my qusetionaire I put I like a more neutral look but oh well. I would've loved to have the red but in the eyeshadow lol!


 Hi, I have the #9 that I would love to trade for the red.  I am naturally tan, and pink is just not for me.  Let me know!  I just started posting on the forums today, but have been a member since May.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 11, 2012)

Also, do any of you know if it's possible for me to retake the quiz?  I don't see it anywhere, but I don't remember what I had chosen and would love to choose again. Thanks!

edit: I found the "Take the Quiz" logo, but it just redirects me to the homepage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, do any of you know if it's possible for me to retake the quiz?  I don't see it anywhere, but I don't remember what I had chosen and would love to choose again. Thanks!
> 
> edit: I found the "Take the Quiz" logo, but it just redirects me to the homepage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 yeah i can't find it either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yeah i can't find it either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just tweeted them asking.  I'll let you know if I hear anything back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tweeted them asking.  I'll let you know if I hear anything back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 11, 2012)

My tracking shows as delivered, but there was nothing in my mailbox today.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking shows as delivered, but there was nothing in my mailbox today.


I've had this happen with a few sub boxes. It was always delivered the next day. I don't know why it reads delivered.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 11, 2012)

To the PP who mentioned this bag didn't reek. Anyone who used to be subbed and is now resubbing after a break will be pleasantly surprised. Ipsy changed shipping locations during the Summer and none of the bags have reeked since. I guess something in that facility was stinking up the bags.


----------



## mellee (Oct 11, 2012)

Got my bag today, and I'm very disappointed with yet another pink gloss.  Tried it, but it's awful.  Still, they made a nice pick for the shadows!  #6, which is a pink, a tan, a dark brown and a silvery-white.  They're very small, but I still probably won't use them up for a long time.  I'm not really one for this type of liner, but it looks nice so I will try it out. Happy to get mascara, and really like the idea (and smell) of the hair stuff. 

All in all, I'm pretty happy.  And after a few months with subs, I've learned an important lesson.  When you get ANOTHER pink lip gloss (and you _will_), don't bother trying.  Just assume it'll look terrible and put it up for trade.


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 11, 2012)

I hope I get either the bright pink or red - and if not I hope it gets to me soon enough ppl have stuff left to trade.

My last couple of Glossyboxes and Birchboxes have arrived so much later than most, by the time I receive it there isn't much left to trade.  (Sad trumpet sound.)


----------



## orlandomom (Oct 11, 2012)

What size is the pequi oil?


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *orlandomom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What size is the pequi oil?


 It's a .5 Fl. Oz. sample (15 mL)


----------



## mjbono (Oct 11, 2012)

Could someone direct me to the trade thread for this?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All in all, I'm pretty happy.  And after a few months with subs, I've learned an important lesson.  When you get ANOTHER pink lip gloss (and you _will_), don't bother trying.  Just assume it'll look terrible and put it up for trade.


 OR layer it with a different lip liner or lipstick as a base then apply the pink over it.


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 11, 2012)

Omg i got my ipsy bag today and i love just about everything!!!

I'm surprised, the Mirenesse lip bomb impressed me. It's not sticky like some lip glosses but it has color too, and it is not sheer. The color is staying on and i love it!
   I think i'll trade the oil tretment though, i have a lot of those.
 
 the Be a bombshell eyeliner is awesome!! But i'm wondering if it is going to be hard to get off. It seems to stay pretty well. Does anyone know if it's waterproof?
 
The balm what's your type mascara looks like it is worth a try. Iv'e been using the blinc mascara from BB on my bottom lashes so it does not give me dark undereyes after a whole day of wearing mascara. I'm hoping the balms mascara will give me volume on my upper lashes. 
 
the coastal scents eye shadow is probably being traded as well. I have a LOT of eyeshadow palettes.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

What colors did you get?


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To the PP who mentioned this bag didn't reek. Anyone who used to be subbed and is now resubbing after a break will be pleasantly surprised. Ipsy changed shipping locations during the Summer and none of the bags have reeked since. I guess something in that facility was stinking up the bags.


 That's very, VERY good to hear!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

FOR THOSE WHO GOT YOUR BAG. 
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129571/got-your-ipsy-october-box-what-set-did-you-get/0_100

Would you please post in that thread what Coastal Scents set you got and what lip color you got. I'd love to see what people are getting along with what your coloring is to see if they're using the profiles to customize our bags.


----------



## angiepang1e (Oct 11, 2012)

I received my bag today after only receiving my shipping notice earlier today!  So that was a nice surprise! I received my BB shipping notice like 2 days ago and it still has not updates its status. 






On a different note, I have set 5 of the eyeshadow quad if anyone is willing to trade for set 3, 4, 6 or 7?


----------



## Fluttershy (Oct 11, 2012)

Erm...  can someone give me the weight of their package?  Mine says it's only .3560 which seems a bit on the "empty" side??


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 11, 2012)

mine is around the same weight, .3446


----------



## mjbono (Oct 11, 2012)

I got my bag today.

I got the Lip Bomb in #2 and the costal scents #8

I'm looking to trade my LB for the pink shade and my CS for set #3 or #6


----------



## briyes1 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjbono* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag today.
> 
> ...


 Hi.  I received the #9 Lip Bomb, and would love the #2.  I am not sure if this is the pink color you are referring to.  I posted pics further up in the thread.  Would you be interested in trading?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 11, 2012)

i don't see anyone who got eyeshadow set #1 or #2 yet in the "what set did you get thread" also noticed that nobody who has responded has black hair fair skin combo, so hopefully one of those sets will be what i get!!

i'm pretty sure i'll find out tomorrow since today my bag was like 2 hours away.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Oct 11, 2012)

Has anyone gotten lip bomb # 4? That's the only one I think would work for me. Looks like everyone's getting the red and nude/pink.

Got the bag today the same day as my shipping email, now that's service! I got the lip bomb in # 9 and the quad in #4. I like the consistency of the lip bomb but the color is wrong for me. I think they assumed that lighter skinned women would be looking for a milky pink, but I think this would actually look better on dusky skin. It's very 60's Diana Ross. The quad is nice, I don't use black eyeliner, and Body Builder mascara should be interesting, along with the hair oil. The best thing about it is the bag, great idea Fairest! I gave my cousin a Barbie ornament with the striped suit, and this will make a nice addendum.


----------



## Antidentite (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten lip bomb # 4? That's the only one I think would work for me. Looks like everyone's getting the red and nude/pink.


 I actually received #4, I haven't tried it yet but I'm pretty sure I would rather have the red.

I also received eyeshadow quad #2


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Eyes:* Brown
> 
> ...


 This is pretty much close to my exact profile (short of our fashion senses) and we got completely different things. I'm pretty sure they stuck whatever in the bags and called it a day.


----------



## Antidentite (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is pretty much close to my exact profile (short of our fashion senses) and we got completely different things. I'm pretty sure they stuck whatever in the bags and called it a day.


 

Probably!  I don't remember answering anything in any way that would have influenced them to give me the quad with the yellow eyeshadow



.


----------



## tnbryan (Oct 11, 2012)

Odd, mine is .45

​


> Erm...Â  can someone give me the weight of their package?Â  Mine says it's only .3560 which seems a bit on the "empty" side??


----------



## xiehan (Oct 11, 2012)

> Probably!Â  I don't remember answering anything that would have made them give me the quad with the yellow eyeshadow :icon_eek: .


 Well, if you don't want it I will gladly trade you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That happens to be the one I want most. I'm wondering if, instead of our coloring, they based it on the style preference we selected on the first page of the quiz. Unfortunately for most of us we can't remember what we put and there's no way to retrieve that information... sigh.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 11, 2012)

I got CS #6 and lip balm #9. I already put out a few requests for red lip balm trades but I'm not sure if any of those people already have stuff set up. If you have #2 (red) and want the pink, let me know and I'd be happy to trade.


----------



## mellee (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OR layer it with a different lip liner or lipstick as a base then apply the pink over it.


I already tried it with a nude Colorstay Liquid Lipstick, but the pink is almost a pink-white, so the nude can't help.  I'll just set it aside until one of the boxes sends me some hideous super-dark brown or burgundy or something.  'Cause you _know _it's coming!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 11, 2012)

Picture of my bag:





The lipgloss and the pink from #6 actually go really well together. I usually wouldn't mind, but I have about _four_ lipglosses already in that color so I just want to try something new.


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 11, 2012)

Did anyone else not receive their shipping notice yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else not receive their shipping notice yet?


 I didn't for my second bag, but to be fair, I signed up for it about 5 hours before I got my shipping notif/they closed their signups for October.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've had this happen with a few sub boxes. It was always delivered the next day. I don't know why it reads delivered.


 When I got back from playing pool, my box was sitting outside of my front door of my apartment. I think the mailman put it in the wrong box. 

I got the red lip gloss. I don't really like the color on me. I'm glad my sister is visiting me though so she can take it since red looks better on her. I also got coastal scent set 8 with the blues. I don't really care for them that much, but I think they will grow on me.


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 11, 2012)

Literally as I wrote that I received my email haha. It's supposed to be here Monday, but it's only 2 hrs from me now so hopefully I get it sooner. So excited to see what combination of items I get!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Oct 11, 2012)

This month the bags shipped fast! So glad it wasn't like last month where Coppell kept both myglam and BB there for 4-5 days


----------



## bluelion (Oct 11, 2012)

How's the bag itself? What kind of material is it made of? I'm really glad to see the actual bags continue to diversify and seem less flimsy. I liked last month's (with the exception of the gold zipper, since I prefer silver.) The gold one from June is my least favorite ever (wasn't crazy about April or May either), but I think they've done really great with the actual bag component since July onwards. Kudos!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 11, 2012)

Is my eyesight failing, or does the pic say "30 ears pharmaceutical research?"



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks again Mandy. I know I updated my blog entry about the sizes but forgot to do so for my post.
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is my eyesight failing, or does the pic say "30 ears pharmaceutical research?"


 i zoomed in and your eyesight isn't failing. it says ears lol. #epicfail


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i zoomed in and your eyesight isn't failing. it says ears lol. #epicfail


 LOL it says ears on the actual packaging sent out as well (which is a little different.)


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL it says ears on the actual packaging sent out as well (which is a little different.)


 yup. you can't blame autocorrect on that typo...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Literally as I wrote that I received my email haha. It's supposed to be here Monday, but it's only 2 hrs from me now so hopefully I get it sooner. So excited to see what combination of items I get!


 doesnt it make you crazy how is like hours from you., ( me 3 hours) but we have to wait so many days??  in our girl time.. we think it should arrive before sunrise!  hahaha.. apparently the delivery peeps dont see it the same way.. teeheeeee


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 12, 2012)

Bawhaha! It does say 30 ears.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 12, 2012)

good to know I'm not going blind!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Oct 12, 2012)

Got my bag today (about three hours BEFORE my shipping email, lol) and I got the Lip Bomb #9. It isn't sheer AT ALL and looks really awkward on my fair skin- it really washes me out. I don't really understand how you could build it up as it looked really streaky when I applied a thin layer, and by the time I had enough on to cover the streakiness it was completely opaque. Not my favorite ): I think I'd have liked #4 better... Oh well. For $10, even if I only like two or three of the five samples it's worth it to me.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SupItsStephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today (about three hours BEFORE my shipping email, lol) and I got the Lip Bomb #9. It isn't sheer AT ALL and looks really awkward on my fair skin- it really washes me out. I don't really understand how you could build it up as it looked really streaky when I applied a thin layer, and by the time I had enough on to cover the streakiness it was completely opaque. Not my favorite ): I think I'd have liked #4 better... Oh well. For $10, even if I only like two or three of the five samples it's worth it to me.


 is that a pink or a red?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine says 15th, but it's always late by a day since it's in SF so it's probably not gonna get delivered until Tuesday, BUT it goes to my boyfriend's and I don't see him until Thursdays D:


 gahh ahaha mine goes to my boyfriends place in sf too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I don't go over there until after my last class on thursdays.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am not going to get any of my boxes that come until the 22nd He's in LA for work until the 18th (and then we'll both be there for his brothers wedding) The mailbox is going to be stuffed! I am sad, I usually like to take samples on these weekend trips to la since they are easy peasy to pack for the plane, since I don't check any bags ever anymore.

:'( 

I'll have them for the next trip down for a halloween party  I guess.


----------



## tnbryan (Oct 12, 2012)

Has anyone tested the eyeshadow yet? Are they pigmented at all, or just sheer?


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 12, 2012)

Is there a way to see what you filled out on your profile that they're basing this off of?

Nevermind, I found it. Looks like you can change it, too. I thought they said you can't change your profile after you take it.


----------



## mysticninja (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjbono* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag today.
> 
> ...


 

If you've not arranged anything, I have LB #9. Would LOVE a trade.


----------



## mysticninja (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How's the bag itself? What kind of material is it made of? I'm really glad to see the actual bags continue to diversify and seem less flimsy. I liked last month's (with the exception of the gold zipper, since I prefer silver.) The gold one from June is my least favorite ever (wasn't crazy about April or May either), but I think they've done really great with the actual bag component since July onwards. Kudos!


I'm quite pleased with the quality of this bag. It's made out of a similar material as umbrellas, only thicker (rayon? acetate? idk sorry- I'm not very fabric concious, lol) and lined on the inside, which I was surprised about. The red patent pleather trim along the zipper and the pull seems to be sewn on very well.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a way to see what you filled out on your profile that they're basing this off of?
> 
> Nevermind, I found it. Looks like you can change it, too. I thought they said you can't change your profile after you take it.


 when they said that i interpreted it as not being able to retake the quiz to change smaller details like "which celeb are you" which probably doesn't matter much in the end, but there's a big difference from going to blonde hair to black hair or getting a tan, etc.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a way to see what you filled out on your profile that they're basing this off of?
> 
> Nevermind, I found it. Looks like you can change it, too. I thought they said you can't change your profile after you take it.


How did you do it?  When I viewed my profile info it just had my hair color, eye color and skin tone.  Is there a way to take the quiz over or see what results you got (more than the three items I mentioned above ^^?


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How did you do it?  When I viewed my profile info it just had my hair color, eye color and skin tone.  Is there a way to take the quiz over or see what results you got (more than the three items I mentioned above ^^?


 that's all you can edit I think. I just changed my stuff from Dark Brown to Black (cause I dyed my hair though technically some of the dye has ALREADY come out a lot so now its dark brown again.. but this time its just.. reallllyyy dark brown almost black XD.) and I changed my skin color from fair to light since I have tanned a bit though I might end up changing it back to fair since its winter.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> when they said that i interpreted it as not being able to retake the quiz to change smaller details like "which celeb are you" which probably doesn't matter much in the end, but there's a big difference from going to blonde hair to black hair or getting a tan, etc.


 Yeah though I think I saw some pale ladies and tan ladies both receiveing the red lip bomb in the other thread. Maybe they based the eyeshadows off of it. I don't really care about the eyeshadow, I just want the red lip bomb haha. I had my profile set for Blue/Light Brown/Fair so I'll probably get pink.



> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How did you do it?  When I viewed my profile info it just had my hair color, eye color and skin tone.  Is there a way to take the quiz over or see what results you got (more than the three items I mentioned above ^^?


 Sorry, I just meant changing those three items. I don't even remember what was in the rest of the quiz I took for MyGlam probably because I have taken the Beauty Army quiz about 50 times in the last 48 hours lol.


----------



## theredwonder (Oct 12, 2012)

I got my bag finally! I'm in love with print of the makeup bag. This is the first I haven't thrown out! 

I got Set 6 for the shadows and #9 in the Lip Bomb. I'm not in love with the formula of the lip bomb at all, but I really love the color on me. Swatches and review are on my blog!


----------



## page5 (Oct 12, 2012)

Wasn't there an option where we chose our look: natural, hippie, worldly, sultry, etc.? I thought that might have an impact on the colors we receive.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 12, 2012)

Has anyone posted a pic of the lip bomb on their lips?


----------



## emily9763 (Oct 12, 2012)

I got the lip bomb #2 and would LOVE the #9 if anyone would like to trade!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Oct 12, 2012)

I was hoping I'd have mine in the mail since its already in my city and was accepted yesterday, but I checked the ups thing and it hasn't been sent out yet, checked my mail just in case. Not there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. But that's okay, its supposed to arrive tomorrow anyways, so I will probably put my video up when I get back from my belly dancing performance and Hafla (our groups birthday party).


----------



## loliki (Oct 12, 2012)

Is there any way to know what colors you have prior to receiving your bag? Like on the site?


----------



## theredwonder (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think so. On the website it shows a picture of a dark red, but I got a corally pink.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't know what lipbomb I got yet (won't know until Monday). But I will trade either dark shade for the nude/pink one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wida (Oct 12, 2012)

No! My tracking shows that my bag is in my town but I didn't get it in the mail today. Sniff, sniff. I was really looking forward to opening it. Oh well. Hopefully, I get it tomorrow.


----------



## mysticninja (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the lip bomb #2 and would LOVE the #9 if anyone would like to trade!


PLEASE TRADE ME!!

I received #9 and and absolutely positive it would look hideous on me. Would LOOOOVE #2.


----------



## SenoritaJ (Oct 12, 2012)

Looking to trade my number 2 for number 9 please! I'd like an unused one since mine is unused too and I'm only willing to trade with people who have been here for a while or have posted a lot thanks!


----------



## missyjluver (Oct 12, 2012)

Out for delivery! YAYAYAYAYAY


----------



## MichelleATX (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't care for my lip color at all but the Ipsy bags have been soooooo much better than BirchBox, imo.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 12, 2012)

Woohoo! Got mine today. Love love love the lippie!


----------



## xiehan (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm so jealous of all of you! My bag doesn't appear to have even left NC yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wahhh.


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 12, 2012)

Got my bag today!  I got set #4 in the shadows and lip bomb #9.  Happy with the lip bomb color...I've been needing a "nude-ish" color for a while and this one is pretty!  The eyeliner kind of scares me a little though...it looks like they took a Crayola marker and painted it black.  Has anyone tried theirs yet?


----------



## Squidling (Oct 12, 2012)

Has anyone noticed if the colors shown in you 'glam room' match what was in your Glam bags?


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 12, 2012)

My bag came in. I got #2 and my coworker received #9.  My coastal scents was the red white and silver colors.


----------



## lauravee (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm so jealous of all of you! My bag doesn't appear to have even left NC yet.
> 
> 
> ...


 Same here! And my BB which shipped earlier this week has not updated. I keep stalking my mailman cause sometimes they come before the tracking updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mysticninja (Oct 12, 2012)

Ladies, I could really use some guidance.

I've been a lurker for quite a while before even signing up for MuT, and even then, I have only recently felt a need to post. I loved my new ipsy bag, but the LB color almost negates the joy of the rest of the products (I think just because I was so excited to get it, but upon receipt I realized I simply cannot use it).

I understand being leery of exchanging info with a newbie, for fear of trolls or whatnot (I wouldn't want to, personally).

If someone would please direct me to an appropriate trade thread, I would greatly appreciate it. Or tell me if I would I just be better off posting it on ebay?


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mysticninja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, I could really use some guidance.
> 
> ...


 You can find a lot of people's individual threads in their signatures, and go here to browse the list and start your own: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/22564/multipleshttps://www.makeuptalk.com/f/22564/multiples


----------



## MichelleATX (Oct 12, 2012)

How do they choose the lip shades to send us? I thought maybe they went by complexion but lots of "fair" complected ladies got the darker lip bombs so it's not that. Then I thought eye color but that was a mixed bag, too. Is it hair color? Because I'm 36 and prematurely gray (but still have black eyebrows) and these too-pale pink lip shades are just not complimentary for me at all. I didn't have to open the #9 shade to know it would look absolutely awful on me.


----------



## Ching Chang (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey ladies!

I'm looking to trade my lip bomb and coastal scents palette I received. I got No.9 (lip bomb) &amp; Coastal Scents set #4. I'm looking to trade my lip bomb for anyone who has an unused no.2 &amp; a CS set #8 (light and dark blue, silver, charcoal colors). Please PM me if you'd like to trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2012)

just got mine!


----------



## diana16 (Oct 12, 2012)

I tried out the mascara today and my lashes look amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone noticed if the colors shown in you 'glam room' match what was in your Glam bags?


My shadow did, but not the lip thing.


----------



## mysticninja (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you, Miss Katie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone noticed if the colors shown in you 'glam room' match what was in your Glam bags?


 i think the glamroom photo was just a general one that was the same for everyone.


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 12, 2012)

My bag isn't set to arrive until Monday, but if I receive either the light pink or nude colored lip bomb would anyone be willing to trade me for the red one? I am DYING to have it


----------



## OohLala21 (Oct 12, 2012)

I received my tracking email 2 days ago and it still hasn't updated :-(


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2012)

i'm LOVING the lip bomb. i got bomb 4 and it's a lot more of a vibrant pink red than it looks in the tube. also the consistency is amazing, it's not goopy but it's moist enough that it feels kind of like a gloss, but has the vibrancy or thickness (not thick as in consistency, but kind of like how much depth it has, it's almost like paint) of a lipstick.

that probably doesn't make any sense but oh well hahahh.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 12, 2012)

I received #9 and I want #2, anyone want to trade? PM me!


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 12, 2012)

If you ladies wanna see my swatches of eyeshadow kit 5 and mirror me lipgloss I have just put it in my siggy! The color for the lip gloss thru me off but I can def wear it for the night life? Dd anyone else get this one?


----------



## Souly (Oct 12, 2012)

I still don't have a tracking number. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still don't have a tracking number. Anyone else in the same boat?


Me!   I'm hoping for one of the miracle deliveries where they just forgot to send me an email and it's waiting on my doorstep when I get home from work today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiehan (Oct 12, 2012)

> I still don't have a tracking number. Anyone else in the same boat?


 I have one for my first account, but not for the second account that I made on Tuesday or Wednesday, right before the cut-off. I hope they get those last-minute sign-ups out soon, too.


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still don't have a tracking number. Anyone else in the same boat?


 Same here... but I signed up for the subscription 2 days ago so I don't mind if it takes a little while.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 12, 2012)

Did anyone else notice on the back if the postcard insert it says $20 off for mirenisse, not 20% like the rest of the items? Oh and the eyeshadows are sooooo tiny! Haha they look bigger in the pictures. I got the pink and black set - set 4.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 12, 2012)

Did anyone else notice on the back if the postcard insert it says $20 off for mirenisse, not 20% like the rest of the items? Oh and the eyeshadows are sooooo tiny! Haha they look bigger in the pictures. I got the pink and black set - set 4.


----------



## mellee (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else notice on the back if the postcard insert it says $20 off for mirenisse, not 20% like the rest of the items? Oh and the eyeshadows are sooooo tiny! Haha they look bigger in the pictures. I got the pink and black set - set 4.


Yeah - but it's $20 off a $50 min purchase.


----------



## skiddles (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi girls, I am new to this thread, but I have been with myglam/ipsy for about 5 months now...I also had BB, but canceled last month. I have a few items I am looking to trade, but will put them upw hen I get home. I just received my October myglam and got LB #2, I am hoping to trade for a #9.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 12, 2012)

Yay! I got mine today! I got Set 3 which I'm on the fence about (they are literally dime-sized lol) and LB #9... which looks like a ton of other colors I already own. Anybody want to trade? I haven't even opened mine.


----------



## mimosette (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you ladies wanna see my swatches of eyeshadow kit 5 and mirror me lipgloss I have just put it in my siggy! The color for the lip gloss thru me off but I can def wear it for the night life? Dd anyone else get this one?


I love that color on you !!  If you do a video on the shadow, will you PM me a link ? I didn't get those colors, but loved them in your youtube video. So I want to order them from  Coastal Scents with my next order.....just not sure how I'd use those 4 together.






I think I got the same lip gloss. Mine says "Mirror Me" on the paper packaging, and "4" on the bottom. Maybe all the blondes got that color ?


----------



## mimosette (Oct 12, 2012)

As far as the CS shadows being tiny.....they look like the same sizes that are in the "Go Palettes " (I can actually check this after I have some supper, I am faint with hunger and too lazy to get up right now). But my Go Palettes have lasted a while, I haven't made a dent in them. The colors are pretty pigmented, and I use them over an Urban Decay primer.


----------



## EricaD (Oct 12, 2012)

> Yay! I got mine today! I got Set 3 which I'm on the fence about (they are literally dime-sized lol) and LB #9... which looks like a ton of other colors I already own. Anybody want to trade? I haven't even opened mine.


 What color are you looking for? I got 2, was hoping for 9. I'd trade if you wanted. Also, I got set 5 of the eyeshadows- Vibrant Red, Frosty Taupe, Vanilla Sky (the only one I could wear) and Rasin Berry. I really wanted 4 or 6, but hopefully will be able to trade.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Oct 12, 2012)

This was my first ipsy and I am very pleased. I got the dark red Mirenesse and I am in LOVE with it. I got the blue/turquoise eye shadow. The dark red lip color and blue eyeshadows are definitely NOT colors I would pick out on my own. But that's what I love about sample services. Certainly worth $10 this month in my opinion. And the bag is fabulous!


----------



## Ching Chang (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just got mine!


 was your lip bomb in #9? I received #9 too, but yours looks more pink/hot pink than the nude color!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ching Chang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> was your lip bomb in #9? I received #9 too, but yours looks more pink/hot pink than the nude color!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ching Chang (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i received bomb #4, it's kind of a deep reddish pink


 I see! Thanks for the reply!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have you tried it so far &amp; do you like it?


----------



## Ching Chang (Oct 12, 2012)

Would anyone like to swap their LB #4? I have LB #9-nude doesn't really work too well with my skintone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I have set #4 from Coastal scents but am looking for set #8 (light+dark blues, silver, charcoal colors)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> PM me please if you'd like to swap!


----------



## EricaD (Oct 12, 2012)

Does anyone have a swatch of lip bomb 4? I googled but couldn't find.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 12, 2012)

(don't know why that is underlined, I can't get rid of it)

I got the Lip Bomb in #2 and the eyeshadow in #8.  I love the Lip bomb and  the liquid eyeliner!  Let me tell you that the lip gloss doesn't move!  I applied it and the liquid liner and hopped on the elliptical for an hour.   I usually am pretty hesitant about wearing richly colored glosses because they feather, and this stayed in place!  I love the "bad girl" red color!  As for the eyeliner, that mark on my hand was actually from yesterday.  It survived my workout, shower, moisturizer, and today's working-in-a-hospital hand washing!  I'm not huge fan of the eyeshadow colors, but I appreciate the variety of shades and finishes in the quad.  I will likely put it on my trade site along with the hair stuff toward the end of the month when all my box subscriptions get in.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EricaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone have a swatch of lip bomb 4? I googled but couldn't find.


 here ya go! lip bomb #4, one is with flash and one is without flash


----------



## MrsMeow (Oct 12, 2012)

It feels like such a small victory, but I got the colors I wanted and was nerd-excited to open everything.  Eye shadow set #4 (love my pinks) and LB #9.  I tried on the LB right away, and it didn't look great on me, but I'm going to try it again tomorrow when my make-up is fresh and I don't look quite so beat down by the day. 



  I'd say my first ipsy was a very successful one - definitely worth it.  I wonder if the rest going forward are going to be a let down?  I hope not, but I wonder if they can keep the quality up.


----------



## AJCorletto (Oct 12, 2012)

I am very excited about the colors I received. It was exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried out the mascara today and my lashes look amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So did I!! I really like it!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Oct 12, 2012)

I got my beloved Bomb 2 and it was EVERYTHING I dreamed it would be. This entire bag was so amaze full of win. Just wow!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (don't know why that is underlined, I can't get rid of it)
> 
> I got the Lip Bomb in #2 and the eyeshadow in #8.  I love the Lip bomb and  the liquid eyeliner!  Let me tell you that the lip gloss doesn't move!  I applied it and the liquid liner and hopped on the elliptical for an hour.   I usually am pretty hesitant about wearing richly colored glosses because they feather, and this stayed in place!  I love the "bad girl" red color!  As for the eyeliner, that mark on my hand was actually from yesterday.  It survived my workout, shower, moisturizer, and today's working-in-a-hospital hand washing!  I'm not huge fan of the eyeshadow colors, but I appreciate the variety of shades and finishes in the quad.  I will likely put it on my trade site along with the hair stuff toward the end of the month when all my box subscriptions get in.


 I go the EXACT same combo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2012)

it seems like a lot of people got almost exactly what they wanted. not everyone. but it definitely seems like there are a lot of satisfied customers.

idk how long i'll stay with ipsy. i'm starting to accumulate a lot of makeup and i definitely don't need very many makeup bags, but i'm definitely going to stick around for november.

also thinking about using my BB points to buy the balm mascara, that stuff works better than both the dior and ysl mascara i've sampled.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Oct 12, 2012)

hopefully my bag will get here tomorrow. My projected delivery date is the 16th but my bag is an hour away. I'm so jealous of everyone who has gotten their bags already, LOL! I just can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 12, 2012)

My bag isn't due to arrive til Monday, I'm so excited. Are you ladies getting the colors that show under your account on ipsy.com- this is only my second bag so I don't know how they operate. Thanks!!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I go the EXACT same combo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You must have good taste!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AJCorletto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ooo, those are the colors I would want as well. I am eagerly anticipating my bag (due to arrive Monday) to find out if I will be as lucky as you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You must have good taste!


 I was so excited that I forgot the t in got! hahaha. And yes yes, you too. 














I have my lippie on and my winged liner going. I feel so 50s hawwwt. LMAO!


----------



## EricaD (Oct 12, 2012)

> here ya go! lip bomb #4, one is with flash and one is without flash


 Thank you! That's very helpful to see- it's very pretty, but it won't work on me. Looks like #9 is the only one that will. If anyone wants my 2 for their 9, PM me!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 12, 2012)

If I haven't said it recently let me reiterate how much I appreciate each and every one of you ladies. Thanks to you I've managed to get the names of all but two sets. So far it looks like set #7 hasn't been seen by any members - yet.

Don't forget to post what set you got over in this thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129571/got-your-ipsy-october-box-what-set-did-you-get/0_100

 ​ 







​ Set 1: Cloud White (matte), Paris Green (satin), Reef Blue (satin), Thunderous (satin)​  ​  ​ 







​ Set 2: Bright Yellow (matte), Jewel Green (metallic), Gypsy Gold (satin), Dark Golden Olive (metallic shimmer)​  ​  ​ 







​ Set 3: Maroon Berry (matte), Flesh Tone (shimmer), Caramel (shimmer), Light Bronze (metallic shimmer)​  ​  ​ 







​ Set 4: Rosy Pink (matte), Gunmetal (satin), Elven Silver (shimmer), Light Pink (metallic shimmer)​  ​  ​ 







​ Set 5: Vibrant Red (matte), Frosty Taupe (shimmer), Vanilla Sky (satin), Raisin Berry (metallic shimmer)​  ​  ​ 







​ Set 6: Peach Puff (matte), Cherry Chocolate (satin), Nude (satin), White Silver (metallic shimmer)​  ​  ​ 







​ Set 7: Raspberry Tart (shimmer), Lemon Chiffon (satin), Wisteria (satin), Antique Lilac (matte)​  ​  ​ 







​ Set 8: Vibrant Blue (matte), Deep Eggplant (shimmer), Candlelight (satin), Elven Midnight (metallic shimmer)​


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AJCorletto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great set! I would love those colors too!


----------



## zombielovrr (Oct 12, 2012)

I got the number 8 palette and of course I ended up breaking 3 of em when I was taking it out of the container to put it my custom palette. oh well lol


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my beloved Bomb 2 and it was EVERYTHING I dreamed it would be. This entire bag was so amaze full of win. Just wow!


 Yay so glad you got them!! I hope my luck is the same haha


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 12, 2012)

Great! That's good that now we can put a visual to all the eye shadow sets people got! Thanks Zadi!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 12, 2012)

My bag came today! Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish we could just buy the rest of the little palettes somewhere. I'm mixed about #8, but I think it will get some use (at least the dark shades). I know a lot of people are going to want to trade for other palettes, but really I just want most of the others. They're smaller than expected, but still cute.


----------



## klutzyleo (Oct 12, 2012)

I received my bag today. I love everything in it, but wish I had gotten LB #2 instead of #9. I swatched it and it is a little too pale for me. Maybe I can try it later with some lip gloss over it...


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 12, 2012)

If you pick up the full size of four shadows and use the promo code *ipsy20 *and select USPS 1st class (no tracking) the total before any applicable tax would be $9.51.


----------



## NajaB (Oct 12, 2012)

Would anyone be interested in a trade? I received The pink Lip Bomb (I wanted the Ox blood) and Palette Set 2 (I'd love Set 4 or 6) Send me a PM. Thx. P.S. I haven't tested either sample.


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month the bags shipped fast! So glad it wasn't like last month where Coppell kept both myglam and BB there for 4-5 days


Both my BB and myglam have been in Coppel for that long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zatanna (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Both my BB and myglam have been in Coppel for that long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine is also trapped in Coppell. But my BB was not held prisoner for too longer, at least, so there is hope! If not, jail break.....

On another note, glad to see from the palette list above that there is a matte in each quad. Always nice to try out different finishes for any given company.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah, my guess is that my styles I want to try or something are listed as bold or edgy. I usually fill those out because I have so many nudes and need to be pushed to use colors. I would never, on my own, use a red lip item. I'm not bold enough for that. But I like that I was sent it because I do think it's worth trying.


----------



## J3NNAY (Oct 12, 2012)

I was hoping to get #2 and got #9. I'm down to make a trade because otherwise I wouldn't use the LB. Let me know!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 13, 2012)

I haven't gotten my bag yet (it's coming Monday, according to tracking info), but i most definitely hope to get LB #9. I'm happy to see so many people want to trade it; if I get #2 or #4, I'd be happy to trade new for new.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissAprosexia (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi!  I've been lurking on the Ipsy threads for a while and finally decided to register.  This is my third bag and my favorite so far!

I got eye shadow set 5 (vibrant red, frosty taupe, vanilla sky, and raisin berry) and bomb 4.

The shadow is the one I was hoping for.  The maroon, white, taupe are very silky and shimmery.  The red is a matte and a bit chalky and it stains the skin a bit, but it is actually a true RED, which is very hard to find.  The raisin berry is surprisingly pretty and rich. These have convinced me get some shadow from coastal scents.

The color of the lip bomb seems nice enough.  It's a cool toned medium pink.  I haven't used it because I'm debating trying to trade it for a 2.  I know the color of the number 4 would be very flattering on me... because I already own several similar ones.


----------



## iashleycouture (Oct 13, 2012)

I wish they sold the little sample eyeshadow quads. I don't use eye makeup much. they would be perfect for me.


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is that a pink or a red?


 It's a very light nude-ish pink


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten my bag yet (it's coming Monday, according to tracking info), but i most definitely hope to get LB #9. I'm happy to see so many people want to trade it; if I get #2 or #4, I'd be happy to trade new for new.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If I get a 9, I could trade with you! lol.


----------



## AuntOly (Oct 13, 2012)

Lip Bomb Colors - Sorry they are not in order - it was the way it was on the site
QUICK SHOP



  Lip Bomb Glossy Lacquer Stain Reds 3.1gLip Bomb 1
 
 
 
VIP $31.20 
RRP $39.00
 
Add to bag
QUICK SHOP



  Lip Bomb Glossy Lacquer Stain Reds 3.1gLip Bomb 2
 
 
 
VIP $31.20 
RRP $39.00
 
Add to bag
QUICK SHOP



  Lip Bomb Glossy Lacquer Stain Nudes 3.1gLip Bomb 8
 
 
 
VIP $31.20 
RRP $39.00
 
Add to bag
QUICK SHOP



  Lip Bomb Glossy Lacquer Stain Nudes 3.1gLip Bomb 9
 
 
 
VIP $31.20 
RRP $39.00
 
Add to bag
QUICK SHOP



  Lip Bomb Glossy Lacquer Stain Nudes 3.1gLip Bomb 10
 
 
 
VIP $31.20 
RRP $39.00
 
Add to bag
QUICK SHOP



  Lip Bomb Glossy Lacquer Stain Nudes 3.1gLip Bomb 11
 
 
 
VIP $31.20 
RRP $39.00
 
Add to bag
QUICK SHOP



  Lip Bomb Glossy Lacquer Stain Nudes 3.1gLip Bomb 12
 
 
 
VIP $31.20 
RRP $39.00
 
Add to bag
QUICK SHOP



  Lip Bomb Glossy Lacquer Stain Nudes 3.1gLip Bomb 13
 
 
 
VIP $31.20 
RRP $39.00
 
Add to bag
QUICK SHOP



  Lip Bomb Glossy Lacquer Stain Mixers 3.1gLip Bomb 14
 
 
 
VIP $31.20 
RRP $39.00
 
Add to bag
QUICK SHOP



  Lip Bomb Glossy Lacquer Stain Mixers 3.1gLip Bomb 15
 
 
 
VIP $31.20 
RRP $39.00
 
Add to bag
QUICK SHOP



  Lip Bomb Glossy Lacquer Stain Pinks 3.1gLip Bomb 3
 
 
 
VIP $24.96 
RRP $39.00
 
sale $31.20 Add to bag
QUICK SHOP



  Lip Bomb Glossy Lacquer Stain Pinks 3.1gLip Bomb 4
 
 
 
VIP $24.96 
RRP $39.00
 
sale $31.20 Add to bag
QUICK SHOP



  Lip Bomb Glossy Lacquer Stain Pinks 3.1gLip Bomb 5
 
 
 
VIP $24.96 
RRP $39.00
 
sale $31.20 Add to bag
QUICK SHOP



  Lip Bomb Glossy Lacquer Stain Pinks 3.1gLip Bomb 6
 
 
 
VIP $24.96 
RRP $39.00
 
sale $31.20 Add to bag
QUICK SHOP



  Lip Bomb Glossy Lacquer Stain Pinks 3.1gLip Bomb 7
 
 
 
VIP $24.96 
RRP $39.00


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 13, 2012)

I've updated sets #3 and #7. Set 7 is NOT confirmed yet and is based on the Ipsy photo.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 13, 2012)

Those pictures of the eye shadows are bigger than the actual shadows LOL

I got LB 9 and would rather trade for #2 (or even #4) new. PM me if anyone is interested? I work 8am-9pm today so I'll reply if I get a chance during break but if not I'll be back on by 10pm tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

^^already set up a trade with someone else!!


----------



## tevans (Oct 13, 2012)

I haven't gotten mine yet, but i don't wear eyeshadows so whoever wants to trade for mine ,message me ! ( I have a trade list of wishlist items ).


----------



## hrseangel (Oct 13, 2012)

We will be receiving (3) MyGlam/IPSY bags in our house.

If any of them come with the *red* LB's they will be up for trade for ANY of the* pinks OR nudes *

Please PM me if you are looking for RED and I will get right back to you as soon as our (3) get here. We are on the West Coast so are always one of the last to receive.

THANKS!


----------



## tameloy (Oct 13, 2012)

If I get the red gloss I would like to trade for the nude. Should be getting my bag today.


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 13, 2012)

I got set 5 and bomb 2...... Any one wanna trade for Bomb 9 and sets 3or4or6or8 just message me I'm going to try to start a trade thread but I'm not sure how


----------



## amandah (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a question. It may be a stupid one, but i wanna know if i can use the bombshell liquid eyeliner on my waterline?


----------



## mellee (Oct 13, 2012)

Just tried the mascara and I LOVE it!  By the end of this month I'll have 200 points at Birchbox, and it's $19 with no shipping.  Think I may be ordering one there, as long as I don't end up with raccoons by the end of the day!  Anyone know if I can use 200 points for $19, or do they only take 100 and charge $9?  I know yesterday when I wanted to spend $20.80 it looked like they were going to take all 300 of my points, so I changed what I was ordering to be exactly $20...  How do these things work?

Edit to add - maybe I'm off-topic asking that in the Ipsy forum...  If so, oopsy!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so happy...I got exactly what I wanted this month! Never happens! I got the quad #7, which is the pinky lilac one (I wanted either that one or the first one with the greens) and I got the lip bomb in 4, the darker pink, which is the only one I'd ever actually wear. The eyeliner is cool, and I am excited to try the bodybuilder mascara and the oil treatment.

This is probably my favorite month of mG/Ipsy yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just tried the mascara and I LOVE it!  By the end of this month I'll have 200 points at Birchbox, and it's $19 with no shipping.  Think I may be ordering one there, as long as I don't end up with raccoons by the end of the day!  Anyone know if I can use 200 points for $19, or do they only take 100 and charge $9?  I know yesterday when I wanted to spend $20.80 it looked like they were going to take all 300 of my points, so I changed what I was ordering to be exactly $20...  How do these things work?
> 
> Edit to add - maybe I'm off-topic asking that in the Ipsy forum...  If so, oopsy!


  200 points = $20, so you'd get it for free. I can't answer about using partial amounts though, as I've always ordered more than the number of points I had


----------



## spwest (Oct 13, 2012)

Has anyone else not gotten a shipping email yet?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've updated sets #3 and #7. Set 7 is NOT confirmed yet and is based on the Ipsy photo.


  I got set 7! It is as pictured.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Shades are Antique Lilac, Wisteria, Lemon Chiffon, and Raspberry Tart.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 13, 2012)

Me, but I signed up literally hours before they shipped so I kind of expected that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *spwest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else not gotten a shipping email yet?


----------



## bluelion (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a question. It may be a stupid one, but i wanna know if i can use the bombshell liquid eyeliner on my waterline?


I don't use liquid eyeliner (including marker types) on my waterline as a general rule. It bleeds easily, and might irritate your eyes or lead to an infection. For waterlining and tightlining, a creamy pencil works best for me, like Urban Decay's 24 hour ones, Stila Kajals, MUFE Aqua Eyes, or MAC Kohls. With so many great ones on the market, I'd steer clear from getting liquid liner that close to my eye. Not worth the risk, IMO.


----------



## starfighter82 (Oct 13, 2012)

My bag is out for delivery! I hate that my mail person always comes late. Usually it is somewhere around 4 or 5 before I get my mail. Argh!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 13, 2012)

> My bag is out for delivery! I hate that my mail person always comes late. Usually it is somewhere around 4 or 5 before I get my mail. Argh!


 Same here and I live downtown in a city smh


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spwest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone else not gotten a shipping email yet?


I just got mine last night, and Gmail put it in my spam folder, so be sure to check that if you don't already have them added to your contacts list.


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got mine last night, and Gmail put it in my spam folder, so be sure to check that if you don't already have them added to your contacts list.


 Same here! I found my shipping email in my spam folder yesterday.


----------



## Wida (Oct 13, 2012)

I got my bag today!  I got the Eyeshadow quad #4 and I can't wear pinks around my eyes.  They make me look like I have serious allergies or something.  Would anybody like to trade for # 3 or 6?  I would love a neutral color quad.  I'll also be updating my trade list today and I am going to just trade away the lip bomb (none of the colors are something that I would want), and the eyeliner (I can't do black).  Send me a PM if interested!


----------



## mimosette (Oct 13, 2012)

I got my second bag today, another #4 lip bomb. I'd love to trade it for one of the other colors. PM me if you want to trade !


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Ching Chang (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my second bag today, another #4 lip bomb. I'd love to trade it for one of the other colors. PM me if you want to trade !


 I'd love to swap my #9! I've already sent you a PM!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2012)

Here is lip bomb 4 (Mirror Me) swatched and on the lips (after about 45 minutes...serious staying power)...forgive the sloppy application, but the color is so super pigmented! Amazing.













And the #7 colors in person are super pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 13, 2012)

i really do hope that i get a color that pops! no nudes please &gt;.&lt;


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so sad I got my bag today and received the Costal palette in #1 with gorgeous blues/mint/grey/ &amp; white but I would never wear these colors.

If anyone got any with browns or pinks or even the costal palette with the red eyeshadow in it please let me know.


----------



## lauravee (Oct 13, 2012)

I got Balm 4 and would love to trade for a red balm (or even super hot pink, this in between color doesn't really suit me well). 

Got set 2 in eyeshadow. Pretty colors but really want to trade for a set 3 or 7! (would also consider 6). Here is the shadow:





Oh and the hair oil smells GOOOOOD


----------



## katelynbby (Oct 13, 2012)

I got the bomb 4 and was sad at how dull it looks in the tube, on the applicator it looks crazy dark, though! 

Got set 5 of the eyeshadow, and Lip Bomb 4.  Literally the ONLY set I didn't want and the ONLY Lip Bomb I didn't want!  Raisin Berry is the only pretty color I can use with my coloring, and I already have a dupe of it.... that's Urban Decay, lol.  Also, is it just me or did I get a WARM eyeshadow quad and a COOL lippie?

Am torn about trading, because I do want to try and give them a chance, but after that no trading.  XD


----------



## lauravee (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the bomb 4 and was sad at how dull it looks in the tube, on the applicator it looks crazy dark, though!
> 
> ...


 I know how you feel, I'm dying to try my lip balm but i KNOW it's not a color I'd really like.... same with shadows. Still happy with the bag though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiehan (Oct 13, 2012)

> I know how you feel, I'm dying to try my lip balm but i KNOW it's not a color I'd really like.... same with shadows. Still happy with the bag though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Maybe try applying the lippie with a Q-tip rather than the applicator that comes with it? I know some people are very adamant about only trading for new/unopened products, but others are pretty open to products that have been tried once. For a lip product like this, I don't see how it would be a deal-breaker if you tried it without the actual applicator coming in contact with your lips. (But maybe that's just me.)


----------



## katelynbby (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh yeah, still love the bag.  So much make-up!  My only true nitpick is that there was a loose string on my bag and the bomb container was a bit smooshed.  I just doubt how "customized" these bags were.  Even with my distaste for the quiz, it should have at least picked up on my UNDYING LOVE FOR RED LIPS.

Examples of questions I would have liked to have seen:

My undertones are:  Warm, cool, neutral, not sure

I like lip products that are: bold, nude, bright, dark

I like lip product finishes that are: Glitter, stain, gloss, cream, matte, frost

I like eyeshadow finishes that are: Glitter, satin, shimmer, matte, frost, cream

I like face product finishes that are: Dewy, matte, natural, cream

I tend to use ____ colors:  Blues, purples, browns, reds, yellows, golds, greens, etc

I would love to try ____ colors: (ditto)

My favorite kind of product is:  Eyeshadow, lipstick, lip gloss, bronzer, eyeliner, false lashes, concealor, etc.

My least favorite kind of product is:  (ditto)


----------



## kaitlynd (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got mine last night, and Gmail put it in my spam folder, so be sure to check that if you don't already have them added to your contacts list.


 Thanks for the tip.  I have been worried that there was a problem with mine (I signed up at the 9th hour for this months bag) and my shipping notice was in my spam folder from yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yeah, still love the bag.  So much make-up!  My only true nitpick is that there was a loose string on my bag and the bomb container was a bit smooshed.  I just doubt how "customized" these bags were.  Even with my distaste for the quiz, it should have at least picked up on my UNDYING LOVE FOR RED LIPS.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I'm *slightly* concerned about the shades I got this month, but most people seem to be super happy with theirs so I can't fault them for a system that isn't perfect. I just wish we could revisit our quizzes. Even if I give away the shadow and lip balm, the mascara, makeupbag and hair oil is still a good deal to me !


----------



## yoru (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yeah, still love the bag.  So much make-up!  My only true nitpick is that there was a loose string on my bag and the bomb container was a bit smooshed.  I just doubt how "customized" these bags were.  Even with my distaste for the quiz, it should have at least picked up on my UNDYING LOVE FOR RED LIPS.
> 
> ...


That would be an amazing idea! I don't use polishes at all, so when MyGlam kept sending out the polishes last few months I am totally bummed. I end up giving them out to a friend. I think it will be the same for some people who cannot stand lip gloss/lip stick


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 13, 2012)

does your 'glam room' show the eyeshadows you're getting, or is it a mystery until you open the bag? mine shows the quad with the dark brown shadow, but idk if that's just the default image.

I like how they're expanding with the lip colors. in the past, every lip product I received, lip balms aside, was red. I have a red lipstick and a handful of red lip glosses from MG I just don't wear, since it's just not a great color on me. ever since this summer, MG/Ipsy has been growing on me--it's definitely the sub I look forward to the most, since they're products I can have fun playing around with.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 13, 2012)

Finally got mine today! I got the lip bomb in #4 (the one I wanted the least, except it doesn't look nearly as fuchsia/cool-toned in the tube as I thought, so Idk, I might keep it) and the eyeshadow quad in #2 (which was the one I wanted most, so that definitely makes up for it). All in all, I'm pretty happy. And I'm still waiting for the second bag I ordered to forward on to my sister. Hopefully she gets the red lippie, and then I can send her the pink one, since I feel like she would appreciate that one the most.


----------



## starfighter82 (Oct 13, 2012)

I got my bag and they forgot to give me my mascara! Also, my eyeshadow palette was #4 and the light pink has about 1/3 of the bottom broken off. Are they pretty good about fixing mistakes? Is it best to email or call about these sort of problems?

UPDATE: Nevermind! I found the mascara outside of the bag in the envelope. No need to cause alarm. I cannot believe I missed that before. I totally looked into the envelope and didn't see it. Phew, no worries on that. As for the broken shadow, I don't know if that is really important enough to complain about. I don't think the colors are ones I use anyway. Pinks, gray and blacks are not good colors for me,


----------



## LeighNJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I think I might wanna try and swap with someone. I don't care for my colors of eye shadow or lipgloss.

I got Bomb 4 in the Lip Balm, I wanted Bomb 9.

And for Eyeshadow I got Set 1, Its mostly teals and I have brown eyes, so would prefer brows, pinks or purples.

Do we have a Swap board?


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 13, 2012)

I have to say I am really impressed with the makeup bag itself.  Its a nice quality bag, and I love the black and white with the red trim. Unfortunately for me, so did my neice, so guess who has a nice new makeup bag?

I rec'd the eyeshadows in #7 and the lippie in #4 - all very pretty colors that also went to my niece along with the eyeliner.

I did keep the Couture Color Pequi Oil and the mascara for myself.  I like the scent of the Pequi oil - it smells like coconut once its in my hair. I was surprised by the long list of ingredients when I looked it up on the Sephora website.  I thought it was going to be a 2 ingredient list - Pequi oil and fragrance, but it has a lot of other things in it was well.  Not that its a bad thing, I was just surprised. 

I use Orofluido Elixer (thanks to Birchbox!), and love it and have no intention of changing products, but I like this oil too.  It says on Sephora's website that the oil can also be used as a pre-shampoo treatment, so I may use it for that purpose and use my beloved Orofluido Elixer as I normally do.  The reason I looked up the ingredient list, is because since it is supposed to be such a great hair strengthener, I thought it might have a similar benefit for my eyelashes.  The long ingredient list made me feel a little iffy about putting it on my lashes, but I did it anyway.  Its been a few hours,and no reaction to my eyes, so I might keep doing this as a night time eyelash treatment and see what happens.


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 13, 2012)

I just signed up for a 2nd ipsy account! Damn me, i should *not* be spending...

Well i guess i can always cancel and just have 1 sub. if the nov. bags aren't so great. I was trying to see if i could sign up now and get an Oct. bag but i guess the shipping for that bag is done. I will get 2 bags this november! yay, it's my birthday month so it's a gift to me!!!! haha


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> I use Orofluido Elixer (thanks to Birchbox!), and love it and have no intention of changing products, but I like this oil too.  It says on Sephora's website that the oil can also be used as a pre-shampoo treatment, so I may use it for that purpose and use my beloved Orofluido Elixer as I normally do.  The reason I looked up the ingredient list, is because since it is supposed to be such a great hair strengthener, I thought it might have a similar benefit for my eyelashes.
> ...


----------



## NutMeg19 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ughhhh...I got the email from ipsy inviting me to sign up again and skip the waiting list. I deleted it. My myglam experience SUCKED. Then Zadidoll's post on her blog drew me in. I totally signed up again. I got my bag today (after no shipping notice, etc., which does actually annoy me.) I. Love. It. I said goodbye to myglam/ipsy in March, and I can't believe that the quality of the bag (the actually little fabric bag minus the contents) this month is better for me than the entire February bag combined! If they can please me, they can please anyone, hahaha!!!......


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 13, 2012)

I received Lip Bomb #4 and Coastal Scents #5. If anyone is interested in trading my lip bomb for #2 (dark red) please let me know!!


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ughhhh...I got the email from ipsy inviting me to sign up again and skip the waiting list. I deleted it. My myglam experience SUCKED. Then Zadidoll's post on her blog drew me in. I totally signed up again. I got my bag today (after no shipping notice, etc., which does actually annoy me.) I. Love. It. I said goodbye to myglam/ipsy in March, and I can't believe that the quality of the bag (the actually little fabric bag minus the contents) this month is better for me than the entire February bag combined! If they can please me, they can please anyone, hahaha!!!......


 I recieved one MyGlam bag in February, and canceled and just rejoined for the October bag as well.  It's improved a lot!  The bag itself is good qualtiy, and the products seem pretty good.  The color products that were in the bag just arent my style, but they are good products.  My niece loves them, and I like the hair oil and mascara. Its fun for me to share it with my neice.

I also get 2 Birchboxes.  I adore Birchbox.  I know a lot of people complain about them, but I think it all depends on what you are looking for in a subscription service and why you subscribe.  Birchbox has introduced me to some fantastic higher end skin care and hair care products, and thats kind of my thing.  Ipsy is fun though, just different.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Oct 13, 2012)

I also get 2 BB, Cravebox, and influenster (when selected). I hated myglam. But I felt they were catering to a much younger demo (I'm 33) when I canceled. I can certainly deal with the MAKEUP they are sampling now. I am still "suspicious" haha. They are still on probation with me, but they are really changing their game and I am liking it!


----------



## missyjluver (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LeighNJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I might wanna try and swap with someone. I don't care for my colors of eye shadow or lipgloss.
> 
> ...


 Hello! I'll trade you my lip balm in 9 for a 4!


----------



## SenoritaJ (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the number 8 palette and of course I ended up breaking 3 of em when I was taking it out of the container to put it my custom palette. oh well lol


 Same thing happened to me!! Either its just the number 8 or these eyeshadows are very delicate, the metal was easily bent too. I have medium/olive skin tone with brown eyes and at 1st I didnt really like this palette. However after using it i LOVED the way it looked! the purple shimmer looks gorgeous, the dark purple I use to line underneath, and the blue I used it another day alone as a pop of color to line halfway underneath my eye. These shadow are very pigmented too since after fixing it with some alcohol  the color is still stained on my fingers.


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 14, 2012)

I got lip bomb 9 and would like to trade it for either of the other colors. 

It has been opened and swatched, though.





Yikes, man-hand much? lol


----------



## iashleycouture (Oct 14, 2012)

I have the red shade #2 Lip Bomb  I would like to trade for shade #9. My lip bomb is new, and unopened. feel free to message me.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 200 points = $20, so you'd get it for free. I can't answer about using partial amounts though, as I've always ordered more than the number of points I had


 True, but if you order $20.01, they round up, and take in 100 point increments, so BB will take 300 points in total. The last 100 to cover the 0.01 over the $20. Be careful when you spend your points.


----------



## mellee (Oct 14, 2012)

Ah!  THAT is what I wanted to know!  Thanks!  That explains the $20.80 I considered buying yesterday, and it looked like they were gonna take 300 points and I couldn't change that to $200.  Changed what I was gonna buy - and that's okay 'cause it caused me to look again and I found something I wanted more!  Once I have 200 points, though, it may be worth spending them on the $19 mascara and getting it free, even though technically I lose $1 worth of credit.


----------



## MommaPrimadona (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow this is my third bag and the best of the 3 so far.  I loved everything!  Got balm #9 and eyeshadow set #3.  The bag itself is so gorgeous!


----------



## amixo (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey guys! I got Eyeshadow Set #1, if someone wants to trade theirs with me please email me! (Prefer #6 but am open to any). The colors are really pretty, and satin colors look best on me, but the green colors in this set won't work with my eyes.

Email deleted per Terms of Service.

This is how Eyeshadow Set #1 looks:











Set 1: Cloud White (matte), Paris Green (satin), Reef Blue (satin), Thunderous (satin)


----------



## spmblueeyez (Oct 14, 2012)

I, too, am one who quit MyGlam, then came back. This will be my third bag back, and I'm so glad I came back, in fact for this month I even opened a second subscription. My profiles are a little different, so I'm hoping to get different colors. I should have my bags Monday. I now have 2 Myglam (Ipsy, I just can't stick with that name) 2 Birchbox, which will probably be going down to at least one if not none after this craptastic box, and BeautyArmy. I had SS for one month but got the worst customer service ever and decided to cancel. I honestly don't know which colors I'm hoping for, I'm SO not a red person, but I might give it a try, if nothing else, there's always Halloween  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fayeX (Oct 14, 2012)

Something off topic: just found that "IPSY" means:

1.Confidently flaunts her own individuality. Has a distinct and unique personal nature.

2. "I'll pimp slap you."


----------



## randerso (Oct 14, 2012)

I got my bag, two days early to boot!





Sooo happy with the bag! But I am kind of dubious that they actually used my coloring or profile preferences to choose the colors. I have light skin, blue eyes, brown hair, and choose pretty neutral/nautral answers on the quiz.

This lip bomb #2 is GORGEOUS but I know I will never wear it, I am really lemming after lip bomb #9 if anyone wants to trade! I will give you my eBay, MUA, and reddit names as well. Email me: [email protected]


----------



## xHaleyMichelle (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi! I have the lip bomb in #2 (red) and I would LOVE to trade for the lip bomb in #4 (HOT pink)! Let me know!


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 14, 2012)

I recidved #2 and really want #9, i am just unable to pull off red lips. Please PM me if you want to trade! I have not opened it.


----------



## Souly (Oct 14, 2012)

I never got a shipping conf but my bag came yesterday! I also got set 8 &amp; mine broke




 I was able to save 2 of them. Wow, great pigment. I got the lip bomb in #2. I never wear reds but I'm going to rock it anyway. I already have zillions of pinks/nudes. What a great bag!


----------



## klutzyleo (Oct 14, 2012)

If anyone has #2 that they have swatched, aren't interested in, and would prefer #9 message me. Mine has been swatched, but  I haven't used it since it's not complimentary to my skintone.


----------



## Nightgem (Oct 14, 2012)

We got our bags here (3) and they all  have the # 4 LB and the # 5 CS. If anyone is interested in these colors to trade for a # 2LB and/ or any other CS just shoot me an email.  Heck you can just have the CS since I do have 3 of their pallets already. We were only to get two bags but I somehow signed up twice for the second account so got three this month. Just email me at {deleted per TOS}. Ohh and the hair oil is another thing we don't use so let me know if you want that as well. Ohh or if someone has the BB from BB and wants to trade it, would love to try one.
 

Ok I've traded off two of the LB and two of the CC's.


----------



## Sakina (Oct 14, 2012)

If anyone with a #2 would like to trade for a #4 contact me at


----------



## Sakina (Oct 14, 2012)

Ill trade with you. Contact me {email deleted per TOS}


----------



## Sakina (Oct 14, 2012)

> I have the red shade #2 Lip Bomb Â I would like to trade for shade #9. My lip bomb is new, and unopened. feel free to message me.


 would you like a #4 cause I could use a #2


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 14, 2012)

Ladies - just as a reminder - please don't post your email address. Use the private messaging system. If you're new then you are restricted to two PMs per day.

Makeup Talk's Terms Of Service


----------



## Sakina (Oct 14, 2012)

> I got my bag today. I got the Lip Bomb in #2 and the costal scents #8 I'm looking to trade my LB for the pink shade and my CS for set #3 or #6


 I have the #4 if that's what your looking for


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 14, 2012)

I have lip bomb #4 (hot pink) I'd like to trade for #2 (red) if anyone is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ching Chang (Oct 14, 2012)

I have LB #9 and would like to trade for #4 if anyone is interested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> PM me~


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Oct 14, 2012)

What is a waterline and what is a tightline please?


----------



## mellee (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is a waterline and what is a tightline please?


The waterline is the ledge of your eyelid above your bottom lashes.  The tightline is the ledge of your eyelid below your top lashes.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 14, 2012)

I got my bag yesterday and was pleased to see eyeshadow set #4 and LB #9... both colors I'd actually choose for myself. I'm pretty fair, but upon trying that LB (you guys aren't kidding -- super pigmented!) it is seriously light. Like 70's mod nude light... I think I could only make it work if I were going for a super smoky eye/nude lip a la late 60's/early 70's look... I haven't swatched the shadows (considering giving to my makeup-newbie friend), but they actually would make a nice complement to the LB shade. I am really very pleased with this month's bag!! I'm still going to cancel, though, because I have WAY too much makeup at the moment. I'm going to probably live vicariously through all of your bags for a few months and eventually sign back up when I can't stand missing out anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Looks like these: 




and

http://www.makeupandmacaroons.com/2011/05/may-fotd-challenge-60s-mod.html

would be perfect for this combo!

Too bad I'm more of a natural look sort of girl. Maybe if I were hipper and younger, I'd try it, hehe.


----------



## BagLady (Oct 14, 2012)

I received my bag yesterday and got Lip bomb #4 and the eyeshadow set in #1. Looking to trade both. I swatched the lip bomb on my hand. Looking for Lip Bomb #1 or #9 although I haven't read that anyone's received #1 yet. I would also like to trade my eye shadow set if anyone's interested!

Edit: Ooops looks like they only shipped lip bombs #2, 4 &amp; 9 so I'm looking to trade for either 2 or 9 (preferably 2).


----------



## missyjluver (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my bag yesterday and got Lip bomb #4 and the eyeshadow set in #1. Looking to trade both. I swatched the lip bomb on my hand. Looking for Lip Bomb #1 or #9 although I haven't read that anyone's received #1 yet. I would also like to trade my eye shadow set if anyone's interested!
> 
> Edit: Ooops looks like they only shipped lip bombs #2, 4 &amp; 9 so I'm looking to trade for either 2 or 9 (preferably 2).


 Hello! I'm willing to trade my LB in #9 for the #4


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 14, 2012)

Saw a post on the Birchbox thread with a pic of what was in the Ipsy bag this month. One glance at the Balm mascara and I immediately signed up! I love the Balm and haven't tried their mascara yet. The whole bag looks great! Including the actual bag. Sooo cute! Can't wait to receive it. Didn't really want another sub service because I currently have Birchbox, Beautyfix, and QVC NB Test Tube but I couldn't resist and it's only $10. Right?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saw a post on the Birchbox thread with a pic of what was in the Ipsy bag this month. One glance at the Balm mascara and I immediately signed up! I love the Balm and haven't tried their mascara yet. The whole bag looks great! Including the actual bag. Sooo cute! Can't wait to receive it. Didn't really want another sub service because I currently have Birchbox, Beautyfix, and QVC NB Test Tube but I couldn't resist and it's only $10. Right?


Welcome to the sub addicts' club!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I forced myself down to only two subs next month, but I expect the $10/month Ipsy will lure me back in eventually. SUCH a good price for a bag of surprise goodies!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 14, 2012)

Did anyone who ordered a (second) bag towards not get a shipping notif yet? I put in an order a few hours before they closed signups for this month and i know xiehan did too, but she has a notif for her second box and I haven't gotten one yet even though we both did it around the same time. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 15, 2012)

I tried my coastal scents eyeshadow today..   LOVE IT! 



  I wanted to wait to see how it wore before I commented..  It is heavily pigmented and lasted (so far) well over 6 hours..  I got the set with the red shadow.. I was leery about trying it (the red), but decided to do a red line in the crease and blend some of the taupe/gray color over it.. It looked really good! It turned a pinkish/purple (and didn't look like a bruise) and brought out the gold in my usually flat brown eyes.. I love pleasant surprises..    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I got the bottom right one..


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried my coastal scents eyeshadow today..   LOVE IT!
> 
> ...


 Yay! I had a hot red from Urban Decay several years ago that was fun to wear, esp. paired with a gold and a taupe. Did you take any pics of your shadow look? It would be fun to see how you wore it!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I had a hot red from Urban Decay several years ago that was fun to wear, esp. paired with a gold and a taupe. Did you take any pics of your shadow look? It would be fun to see how you wore it!


 i didnt.. i was on my way to dinner, so i didnt bother.. i will try to tho next time..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i was SO shocked how good it turned out..


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 15, 2012)

Okay, I LOVE THE MASCARA. I was really surprised at how lengthening it is! It might be replacing my beloved Diorshow...


----------



## lauravee (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I LOVE THE MASCARA. I was really surprised at how lengthening it is! It might be replacing my beloved Diorshow...


 Me too! I usually need waterproof mascaras because they always flake and smudge on me, but this really held up.


----------



## makeupundlieder (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi ladies! I just joined today. I got my October birchbox today. Would anyone like to trade the lip product? I received a #4 and would love the red #2. Red is my signature color. ;-) I guess since I am new I can only send 2 PMs a day or something!? Not sure. But, message me, please! Thank you!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Oct 15, 2012)

My bag should be here today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 15, 2012)

Got my bag and I received lip bomb # 9... it would look horrendous on my medium skin tone.. would someone PLEASE trade me for the #2?? 

message me if you would like this one, its the light pink/nude color.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 15, 2012)

I posted swatches of Coastal Scents set 4 and the Lip Bomb 9 in my blog review (see my signature for the link).

Here are some pics:


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is a waterline and what is a tightline please?


 waterline:





tightlining:





it's just adding eyeliner to the area between your actual eye and your eyelashes, to make eyeliner seem more full/complete.


----------



## Wida (Oct 15, 2012)

Me too!  I have been on the search for so long now for the "perfect" mascara for me.  I think I may have found it.  I love dramatic lashes and this added tons of volume and lengthened too, all without clumping or causing spider lashes.  I kept looking at my eyes in my rear view mirror today while driving and thinking, "Man, those eyelashes are awesome!", lol.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I LOVE THE MASCARA. I was really surprised at how lengthening it is! It might be replacing my beloved Diorshow...


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 15, 2012)

Annoyed--I seem to be one of the few people who haven't got their bag yet!  It's so annoying cause it's estimated date was for tomorrow and I have got it on time every other month.  Sucks.  I actually got my BB early this month though.  Go figure.


----------



## Linnake (Oct 15, 2012)

Got my bag today! It actually came on Saturday but since it's delivered to my work it was waiting for me this morning! yay! So as much as I love the eyeliner I just will not wear it so it's up for trade and I'd love to get hands on more mascara so PM if your interested!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Annoyed--I seem to be one of the few people who haven't got their bag yet!  It's so annoying cause it's estimated date was for tomorrow and I have got it on time every other month.  Sucks.  I actually got my BB early this month though.  Go figure.


 i finally got my bag today...stupid usps had my bag in my city then sent it 75 minutes away only for it to come back today two days after my projected delivery date -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!  I have been on the search for so long now for the "perfect" mascara for me.  I think I may have found it.  I love dramatic lashes and this added tons of volume and lengthened too, all without clumping or causing spider lashes.  I kept looking at my eyes in my rear view mirror today while driving and thinking, "Man, those eyelashes are awesome!", lol.


 LOLOL, I DO THIS TOO


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 15, 2012)

Loove my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got set 3, and the lip bomb 9 (surprisingly opaque for a nude/pink gloss).

*Just curious, is anyone signing up for that Mirenesse 'instant lash transplant' thing?* Is it just a lengthening mascara + primer thing? I'm always a little iffy about signing up for deals, especially from small companies I've never heard of. Very tempted, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone who ordered a (second) bag towards not get a shipping notif yet? I put in an order a few hours before they closed signups for this month and i know xiehan did too, but she has a notif for her second box and I haven't gotten one yet even though we both did it around the same time. Anyone else in the same boat?


 I actually got my 2nd one today, my first/original MG bag isn't due until tomorrow.


----------



## NajaB (Oct 15, 2012)

I received Lip bomb #4, I would really love #2. If anyone would like to trade, please PM me. I'd be willing to throw in the CS palette Set 2 I received also. I already have tons of pink glosses and tons of eyeshadow. I haven't opened either item and I will only accept an unopened gloss. Thanks!


----------



## RaeDobbins (Oct 15, 2012)

I got my bags the other day. Both had eyeshadow set #2 and the lip bomb in #4. I would love to trade both #4 shades for either other shade, if anyone is interested. I have red hair and fair skin, and the pink is clashing with my particular shade of red pretty badly. But I was soo so happy with everything else! It was a great pick me up after opening my "goopy" birchbox. 






I actually enjoyed the larger, marker type applicator of the eyeliner. It has greatly improved my fine line control. JMHO. Pm if interested in a swap on the lip colors.


----------



## merkington (Oct 15, 2012)

I would really like to trade my lipbomb 9 for either 2 or 4, I'm not picky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> PM me if you're interested!! I'd be happy to throw in an extra!


----------



## Max88 (Oct 15, 2012)

Would anyone be interested in trading their Be A Bombshell Eyeliner for my Lip bomb No. 4? PM if so. I can only use natural lip products. 

ETA: Traded.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 15, 2012)

I got set #6 and lippie #9... the lip color is not what I expected. way too opaque! to the trade list it goes!


----------



## spwest (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey I got the "mirror me" lip balm and Im afraid it will be a bit too light for me, if anyone wants to trade I'd love one of the darker shades!  Please PM me-I'm new so only two PMs a day for me!!


----------



## skiddles (Oct 15, 2012)

If anyone wants to trade their LB#9 for my LB#2, I opened it to swatch only, thinking I might be able to make it work, but it's way too dark for me. PM me if interested, or reply to this post as I am only allowed to PM two times per day



Thanks!


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loove my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got set 3, and the lip bomb 9 (surprisingly opaque for a nude/pink gloss).
> 
> *Just curious, is anyone signing up for that Mirenesse 'instant lash transplant' thing?* Is it just a lengthening mascara + primer thing? I'm always a little iffy about signing up for deals, especially from small companies I've never heard of. Very tempted, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 It looked like it was a type of lottery with that Mirenesse lash product. It said in small print 500 people will win i think. I signed up, why not? It's a new product to try if i get it. And i think there's a slim chance i actually will win it, lol


----------



## Marshie (Oct 15, 2012)

Got my bag today. Loooove the red Lippie! I got Bomb 2 &amp; shadow set 5. I am on the fence with the shadows because the red is NAGL, at least not on me. But hey, I cannot complain. Ill gladly try everything.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 15, 2012)

I tried the liner and mascara today, and I love the control I have with the liner! Lancome makes my favorite fine liquid liner, but this one is great for drama! So easy to use and black black black! The mascara is very nice, but I love my Clinique High Impact and my Urban Decay Curling mascaras best.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 15, 2012)

BTW - that Ipsy Mirenesse code is a generic code. My code and the code on my daughters boxes are the same.


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 15, 2012)

Hmm it looks like their equivalent of the Too Faced "Better Than False"--it has a separate tube with fibers and whatnot: http://www.mirenesse.com/mascara/234-instant-lash-transplant-volumising-kit.html

might as well sign up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> most people don't spam via mailing address anymore, at worst they'll sell your cell # or spam your email. I don't know what I signed up for that sold my cell, but I keep getting these annoying spam pre-recorded calls telling me I won some sort of cruise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.



> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looked like it was a type of lottery with that Mirenesse lash product. It said in small print 500 people will win i think. I signed up, why not? It's a new product to try if i get it. And i think there's a slim chance i actually will win it, lol


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 15, 2012)

My bag came along with two of my daughters' bags - the 4th bag for my 3rd daughter will be here tomorrow.

I got set 8, bomb 2 while they got set 4, bomb 9. Funny thing is they're complete opposites in coloring. The eldest would love bomb 4.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag, two days early to boot!
> 
> ...


 This is the same bag I got. I also have light skin, blue eyes and brown hair. I'm iffy on the lippie, but the eyeshadow will make your blue eyes pop!!  Give it a try!


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone who ordered a (second) bag towards not get a shipping notif yet? I put in an order a few hours before they closed signups for this month and i know xiehan did too, but she has a notif for her second box and I haven't gotten one yet even though we both did it around the same time. Anyone else in the same boat?


I am in the same boat. I signed up on the last day before they closed shipping for oct bag and no shipping notice yet. I figure I won't get it for a few days.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Oct 15, 2012)

Excellent, thank you very much for posting the pics and teaching me : ).


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 15, 2012)

I got exactly what I wanted..yay!! Bomb 2 (red) set 8 (costal scents)- the bomb and the shadow set definitely dont go together, if I wore them together I would look like the biggest clown...lol! In my profile I liked classic and sultry, blonde hair, green eyes, fair complexion. I have an iPad and I can't figure out how to post a pic- I'm so not a techy gal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spmblueeyez (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, both my bags were in the mailbox....and they're both the same! I guess the slightly different eye color doesnt matter!,lol anyway I got the Lip Bomb in 2-mirror me and coastal scents quad in 5- vibrant red, frosty taupe, vanilla sky, raisin berry. One quad I gave to my daughter and the other I'll keep, and we're keeping a lip bomb for halloween but I'd really like to trade the other. Just not my color lol I want something lighter. Edit*I got lip bomb 2, not 9. Still want something lighter.*


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 15, 2012)

I got lip bomb #9 and it's unopened. I would love to trade for an unopened lip bomb #2! PLLLLEEASE PM me!


----------



## lovepink (Oct 15, 2012)

I got the Lip bomb in Mirror Me aka #9 am looking for it in #4.  If anyone is interested in trading PM me!  Thank you!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 15, 2012)

I would like to PURCHASE lip balm #4 and #9. Name your price, but as a forewarning I'm a cheapo haha. Please include shipping in your proposal


----------



## probabyl (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey all, first time poster, long time lurker.  I got a bomb in #4 and after swatching it on my hand, it looks terrible on my skin tone!  I'd love to trade for a 2 or a 9, if anyone is interested.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 15, 2012)

For those looking to trade and if you're new on MUT please use the BEAUTY BOX OPEN TRADING LIST thread to post the items you have for trade. If you are able to create your own please use the For Sale Items - Buy Items - Swap Items (Buy, Sell, Trade) to post your own thread so you can earn trader feedback scores.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Oct 15, 2012)

I finally got my bag today, YAY! This was such a great bag! I got the Lip Bomb #4 and the eye quad set #2. I don't know how I feel about green and yellow eyeshadow but hey, Halloween is coming up, LOL! I absolutely LOVE the eyeliner and the mascara! Haven't tried the hair product yet but plan to. The bag is super cute too! Love this whole bag and hopefully there will be more great bags to follow!


----------



## makeupundlieder (Oct 15, 2012)

Guys. I am obsessed with this Pequi Oil Treatment stuff! I just used it after I got out of the shower and before I blow-dryed my hair! My hair is so soft and shiny! It is on Sephora's website (the size we got!) for $12 by the way. LOVE. 

(Also still looking for someone to trade the lip bomb with me! I got #4 and would love the #2 Red!)


----------



## yoru (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Annoyed--I seem to be one of the few people who haven't got their bag yet!  It's so annoying cause it's estimated date was for tomorrow and I have got it on time every other month.  Sucks.  I actually got my BB early this month though.  Go figure.


 You are not alone. I don't have my bag yet. It's supposed to be here today - well it is never on time, always 1-2 days late ever since they change their shipping lcoation. It's becoming a torture since the bag is getting more awesome and I have to look at everyone getting their bags without my bag since Friday...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## artemis76 (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree about the lip bomb #9, I tried it and it looks TERRIBLE on me. Seriously debating sending to my grandmother as she loves pink lipsticks, heaven knows I'll never wear this, even though the formula and coverage is great. Funny how the last two months I got SUPER NEON PINK lip gloss that I never would have picked out but actually looks pretty good on me, then this month I get this super pale ballet pink that I thought might actually work (since I like nudes) but it's awful and makes me look sickly

you win some, you lose some!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 16, 2012)

I would like to trade my eyeliner for the mascara.  Please visit my trade thread in my signature.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 16, 2012)

Scheduled to get bag today but seeing as it hasn't moved at all since Friday I doubt it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   So freakin annoyed with the postal system.  There's no reason it shouldn't at least have moved!


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bomb 4 or 2 looks so much better than 9! 9 is so opaque and for my skin tone, its not something I can use.


Hi Glammy! Instagram friend!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 16, 2012)

Am I the only person who finds the #9 lip bomb to show up as a peachy nude instead of pink? On me, it's definitely peachy/coral and not pink.


----------



## skiddles (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spwest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey I got the "mirror me" lip balm and Im afraid it will be a bit too light for me, if anyone wants to trade I'd love one of the darker shades!  Please PM me-I'm new so only two PMs a day for me!!


I got your PM and haven't been able to reply (2 a day limit)



If you are able to send me the address info. I am not sure if we are allowed to post our addresses on here, guess I got lots to learn!!!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only person who finds the #9 lip bomb to show up as a peachy nude instead of pink? On me, it's definitely peachy/coral and not pink.


 nope. it's straight up coral on me. was really surprised because I thought it looked totally different in the bottle.

I put it on and my husband was like... um... it looks okay... from far away... lol. That's never a good sign!


----------



## skiddles (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupundlieder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys. I am obsessed with this Pequi Oil Treatment stuff! I just used it after I got out of the shower and before I blow-dryed my hair! My hair is so soft and shiny! It is on Sephora's website (the size we got!) for $12 by the way. LOVE.
> 
> (Also still looking for someone to trade the lip bomb with me! I got #4 and would love the #2 Red!)


I am also loving it! It makes my hair super soft! This product alone is well worth the $10 I spent. This bag has been the best one so far since I signed up! LOVE it! The mascara and eyeliner are both also awesome!


----------



## Squidling (Oct 16, 2012)

So, any ideas on how to wear the red shadow w/o looking like you have pink eye? I was super curious about it and glad that I got it, but now...how the heck do I actually wear it? Any ideas?


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 16, 2012)

If anyone wants to trade their Lip Bomb #2 (red) for any of the items (or multiple items) on my trade list let me know! I have lots of full size products I'll trade for it.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hi Glammy! Instagram friend!


 Lol! Hi Jazbot!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only person who finds the #9 lip bomb to show up as a peachy nude instead of pink? On me, it's definitely peachy/coral and not pink.


 Do you find that its really opaque though, for me its so opaque it looks like paintit on my lips. It might work better for fair complexions, but my tan skin doesnt.


----------



## artemis76 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nope. it's straight up coral on me. was really surprised because I thought it looked totally different in the bottle.
> 
> I put it on and my husband was like... um... it looks okay... from far away... lol. That's never a good sign!


  LOL my hubby had much of the same reaction, though on me it's very very pale pink/peach. It's also very opaque, where if it had been sheer it may have looked better with my coloring.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat. I signed up on the last day before they closed shipping for oct bag and no shipping notice yet. I figure I won't get it for a few days.


I finally got a reply from CS and they just sent me the tracking email for the bag. It's already arrived in the location  So I just didn't get an email, but they sent it out. Expect it when you do I guess.


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 16, 2012)

Just got the bag! Pretty pleased - I got the eyeshadow in Set 3, which I might try to trade, and the lip bomb in the pink color (I forgot the number/name), which I also sort of want to trade for a different color or anything else, really. ...but if these items don't trade, I'll still probably use them, so overall, great bag...I'll use everything!

Edit: So I'm pretty sure it's bomb 9, as it seems like a lighter pink. But I am terrible at telling these things.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you find that its really opaque though, for me its so opaque it looks like paintit on my lips. It might work better for fair complexions, but my tan skin doesnt.


 Oh, definitely. It goes on super solid and creamy. No shearness or glossiness to it. But I'm wicked pale so it looks decent on me I think.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got the bag! Pretty pleased - I got the eyeshadow in Set 3, which I might try to trade, and the lip bomb in the pink color (I forgot the number/name), which I also sort of want to trade for a different color or anything else, really. ...but if these items don't trade, I'll still probably use them, so overall, great bag...I'll use everything!
> 
> Edit: So I'm pretty sure it's bomb 9, as it seems like a lighter pink. But I am terrible at telling these things.


 Should be a number on the bottom of the tube inside a bomb.


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Should be a number on the bottom of the tube inside a bomb.


Ahh, it's 9. Thanks for the help!

So, I just put a little on my finger and test applied it, and it's not actually half bad. I didn't think it'd work with my light/medium skintone, but if you apply lightly, it gives a nice, neutral, peachy/pink look. (Especially when I added Smashbox lip gloss over it.) I think I'll still keep it up for trade just because it's not going to be my GO TO gloss, but if no one is interested in a week or so, I'll probs keep it. Could be good for when I want to keep the lips subtle.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Oct 16, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE the eyeliner marker! I haven't worn eyeliner in quite some time but today I decided to apply it and wing it out. It looks great... and it lasts! I can't believe how great this bag is and how happy I am with everything! Usually there's at least one thing that's like, "eh... this kinda sucks"... but I love this whole bag! YAY!


----------



## randerso (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the same bag I got. I also have light skin, blue eyes and brown hair. I'm iffy on the lippie, but the eyeshadow will make your blue eyes pop!!  Give it a try!


 Yup! I traded out the lip bomb, but I am really liking the colors on the eye shadow quad. Despite the bright red I would call it a cool-toned palette. I don't have a ton of burgandy/maroon shades but they look really nice as a definer with blue eyes.


----------



## Marshie (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay, I tried my eyeliner, my lip bomb (2 red) &amp; my shadows (set 5 with the red) &amp; OMG! I am in love with everything. Can I just say the red shadow was the thing I was most iffy about &amp; now its the best part of the bag? I love my quad so much that I will def be re buying the colors. The Lip Bomb is crazy pigmented! You just need a tiny bit &amp; BAM, red lips galore! The liner is something else I would buy. It didn't smudge &amp; it lasted all day. The only downside is that the tip is a bit chubby.



Good job Ipsy!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *artemis76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL my hubby had much of the same reaction, though on me it's very very pale pink/peach. It's also very opaque, where if it had been sheer it may have looked better with my coloring.


Agreed... if it were actually a true gloss and sheerer, I would probably be super thrilled. It's definitely peachy on me. I don't like how opaque it is at all, but I tend to only use liner and gloss and rarely lipsticks.


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 16, 2012)

I got my bag today!  I got Bomb #4 and set #2.  I love the set colors but am not too sure about the bomb yet?


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 16, 2012)

The eyeliner is not as good as the Eyeko liner... but Ill still use it. 

On the other hand I REALLY like the mascara. I mean I REALLY like it. I have tried lots of them lately (at least 10 brands) and this one is so much better than those. I may actually need to purchase the full size. 

Also used the oil before i blow dried my hair yesterday and I noticed its softer and tamer today. I am currently trying to trade for another.


----------



## maeiland (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag today!  I got Bomb #4 and set #2.  I love the set colors but am not too sure about the bomb yet?


 
I got this exact bag today as well. I'm disappointed in the colors I got for both the eyeshadow &amp; bomb


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag today!  I got Bomb #4 and set #2.  I love the set colors but am not too sure about the bomb yet?


 I've got two of this same bag, looking to trade the lip bomb and eyeshadow for different colors, will trade the hair oil and mascara for something else as well!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone else still waiting on their box?  Mine has been "in transit" since Friday!  Was scheduled to be here today and it's not.  God, I hate the post office!


----------



## TinaMarina (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else still waiting on their box?  Mine has been "in transit" since Friday!  Was scheduled to be here today and it's not.  God, I hate the post office!


 Mine was supposed to arrive yesterday and it's still not here. It was transferred to the post office 4 days ago and no update since. The same thing is happening with my birchbox.


----------



## fireflyy (Oct 16, 2012)

Omgoodness, I absolutely LOVED the lipbomb. It applied great, and was super vibrant and glossy. My only issue is that that sent me a deep red, which I really can't/don't often wear. I'm considering buying one of the nude versions on Mirenesse's site. My jaw dropped at the $30 price tag though. Hopefully they have some on sale later?


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 16, 2012)

might as well sign up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> most people don't spam via mailing address anymore, at worst they'll sell your cell # or spam your email. I don't know what I signed up for that sold my cell, but I keep getting these annoying spam pre-recorded calls telling me I won some sort of cruise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.
HAHAHA my boyfriend gets calls like that on his new work cell phone it goes "This is your captain calling" for a cruise, omg so funny.


----------



## MissAprosexia (Oct 16, 2012)

Huh, so I got bomb 4, and it's not very bright in the tube, but when I put it on it turns hot pink.  I'm used to lipsticks looking stronger pink on me than they do in the tubes but this was such a big change.  If I hold the bomb up to my lips after applying it, it doesn't look even remotely like the same color.


----------



## ColorMeLucky (Oct 16, 2012)

I got BOMB#9 and have no idea how to wear it. I just tried the color on my hand and I KNOW i'll look dead wearing it hahah. Anyone have tips on how to where such a light lip color?


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 16, 2012)

I got bomb 4 and it's bright but I love it! I put the Buxom in Leslie right in the middle for extra shine and it mutes it a little and has a nice look.

I'm madly in love with the eyeliner pen!!!!! I haven't used the mascara but plan on in the morning. I got the coastal scents with the yellow, beige, olive green, and a brighter green. I really like them a lot! I can't wait to use the hair oil.

I feel bad for MG/Ipsy because there's no way they can top this bag. I've been here through the good and bad and have no intention of canceling anytime soon! Hope they can keep it up!


----------



## Wida (Oct 16, 2012)

I saw a couple of comments on their facebook page that November's bag is even better than this month and Decembers bag will be huge since it's their one year anniversary.  I hope they live up to those comments! I can't wait.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a couple of comments on their facebook page that November's bag is even better than this month and Decembers bag will be huge since it's their one year anniversary.  I hope they live up to those comments! I can't wait.


 Oooh that's exciting. If that's the case, maybe I'll keep both of my subs then. More worthwhile than BB


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got bomb 4 and it's bright but I love it! I put the Buxom in Leslie right in the middle for extra shine and it mutes it a little and has a nice look.
> 
> ...


 hey! we got the same bag :] i definitely agree with you.. this bag was AWWWWESOME!


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 16, 2012)

that's the SAME one I've been getting! since it's not a robot, it takes me a couple seconds to realize it's spam.

"Hi, this is--" (hmm who could this be?) "--YOUR CAPTAIN SPEAKING"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> nooo trolled again.



> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHAHA my boyfriend gets calls like that on his new work cell phone it goes "This is your captain calling" for a cruise, omg so funny.


----------



## ColorMeLucky (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got bomb 4 and it's bright but I love it! I put the Buxom in Leslie right in the middle for extra shine and it mutes it a little and has a nice look.
> 
> ...


 The mascara is AMAZING!!!! Take it from someone that has BALD lids -____- 

I might try to mix the bright pink with the myglam gloss from a bag ago =] and the eyeliner is God sent. What I love most about this bag??? Is that I ran out of mascara.....don't have green shadow....ran out of eyeliner and never bought a light pink gloss/ stain. =D


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 17, 2012)

So, Coastal Scents put their 252 palette up for sale tonight for $19.95. The pot sizes are the same size as what Ipsy sent out and out of the 252 colors in it 11 are ones Ipsy sent out. Full size the pan are 1" and the ones in the 252 palette and what Ipsy sent out are 0.6". If a person were to buy those 11 full size it would cost $21.89 so the 252 for $19.95 is a steal. The promo code for 20% off will not work with the current sale though.

Bold are the ones in the 252, italic are not in the 252.

*Candlelight (satin)*
*Caramel (shimmer)*
*Lemon Chiffon (satin)*
*Peach Puff (matte)*
*Raspberry Tart (shimmer)*
*Reef Blue (satin)*
*Thunderous (satin)*
*Vanilla Sky (satin)*
*Vibrant Blue (matte)*
*Vibrant Red (matte)*
*White Silver (metallic shimmer)*
_Antique Lilac (matte)_
_Bright Yellow (matte)_
_Cherry Chocolate (satin)_
_Cloud White (matte)_
_Dark Golden Olive (metallic shimmer)_
_Deep Eggplant (shimmer)_
_Elven Midnight (metallic shimmer)_
_Elven Silver (shimmer)_
_Flesh Tone (shimmer)_
_Frosty Taupe (shimmer)_
_Gunmetal (satin)_
_Gypsy Gold (satin)_
_Jewel Green (metallic)_
_Light Bronze (metallic shimmer)_
_Light Pink (metallic shimmer)_
_Maroon Berry (matte)_
_Nude (satin)_
_Paris Green (satin)_
_Raisin Berry (metallic shimmer)_
_Rosy Pink (matte)_
_Wisteria (satin)_


----------



## lauravee (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, Coastal Scents put their 252 palette up for sale tonight for $19.95. The pot sizes are the same size as what Ipsy sent out and out of the 252 colors in it 11 are ones Ipsy sent out. Full size the pan are 1" and the ones in the 252 palette and what Ipsy sent out are 0.6". If a person were to buy those 11 full size it would cost $21.89 so the 252 for $19.95 is a steal. The promo code for 20% off will not work with the current sale though.
> 
> ...


 Wow what a good deal! Does anyone know if these are easy to pop out and to put in something like a uniipallete?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted swatches of Coastal Scents set 4 and the Lip Bomb 9 in my blog review (see my signature for the link).
> 
> Here are some pics:


 do you like the eyshadow&gt;?  i love it!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow what a good deal! Does anyone know if these are easy to pop out and to put in something like a uniipallete?


 I don't own the 252 but I do own three of their 88 palettes. If the plastic palette is similar to the 88 then it would require some effort to remove the pans. The plastic insert in my 88 palettes is a softer plastic - if you a Lime Crime palette it's the same type of rigid plastic. Pop that out and removing the pans should be a snap depending on if it's glue to the plastic. HOWEVER, if the 252 palette trays are a hard plastic such as in the 120 palettes then removing the pans will be much more difficult.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHAHA my boyfriend gets calls like that on his new work cell phone it goes "This is your captain calling" for a cruise, omg so funny.


 I get the same call every week, normally thursdays!


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks for the heads up--a bunch of their other palettes are like 40% off too, I'm tempted lol. do you know how long the promotion lasts?



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, Coastal Scents put their 252 palette up for sale tonight for $19.95. The pot sizes are the same size as what Ipsy sent out and out of the 252 colors in it 11 are ones Ipsy sent out.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 17, 2012)

48 hours so through Thursday.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 17, 2012)

Bag is still "ready for post office entry" and "shipment info" was received.  Hasn't moved since the 12th.  I'm so freaking annoyed!!!!  And of course, it's a good bag too.  Ipsy CS got back to my email about it and said contact them immediately if it doesn't arrive by next week.  Grrrrrrr.  How long do I have to wait for this bag!?  The post office actually told me to contact them Friday if it doesn't show movement.  Looks like, unfortunately, I will have to do that.

I seriously detest Mail Innovations (that seems to be where the hold up is)


----------



## lauravee (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't own the 252 but I do own three of their 88 palettes. If the plastic palette is similar to the 88 then it would require some effort to remove the pans. The plastic insert in my 88 palettes is a softer plastic - if you a Lime Crime palette it's the same type of rigid plastic. Pop that out and removing the pans should be a snap depending on if it's glue to the plastic. HOWEVER, if the 252 palette trays are a hard plastic such as in the 120 palettes then removing the pans will be much more difficult.


 Thank you, this is such a great deal but I'd probably only use 1/3 of those colors. Decisions decisions.....


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a couple of comments on their facebook page that November's bag is even better than this month and Decembers bag will be huge since it's their one year anniversary.  I hope they live up to those comments! I can't wait.


 How exciting!! I'm glad I stuck it out with them.


----------



## annieha10 (Oct 17, 2012)

I LOVE the lip bombs. I received #4

I went ahead and purchased 2 more using the coupon.

red #1 and pink #6 

I also purchased a VIP membership for the discounts since I plan on purchasing more soon.  

They also seem to have a monthly box subscription service for $25/monthly as well. 

Think purchasing the VIP gets you automatically set up for that.

Love receiving packages so I am looking forward to it. 

I think this is the first product that I LOVE LOVE LOVE since I started all my subs back in June of this year.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 17, 2012)

A miracle has happened and my bag (after not updating for 5 days) is out for delivery.


----------



## kdomsmom (Oct 17, 2012)

mine has been "out for delivery" since monday...still waiting...


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 17, 2012)

I love this month's bag! I got lip bomb #4 and it is an absolutely gorgeous pinkish red shade on my lips!

I'm also really happy that I got set 2 of the eyeshadow (bright yellow, jewel green, gypsy gold, and dark olive green). It is seriously perfect for my eye color (hazel)

Also, I've been in need of a good black eyeliner, so I'm really happy with the one we got in this month's bag!


----------



## denise89 (Oct 17, 2012)

Can we still sign up for a October bag?


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can we still sign up for a October bag?


 No, they sold out last week. =(


----------



## eoosthoek84 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have the lip gloss in #4- anyone want to trade for #9? I think 4 is too bright for me as I hardly wear anything on my lips.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdomsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> mine has been "out for delivery" since monday...still waiting...


 yea, I spoke too soon.  It was out for delivery today since 9 in the morning, but I didn't get it.  Oh, but I got my Julep trick or treat box when that only shipped monday.  The post office is so inconsistent it pisses me off.  Better come tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yoru (Oct 17, 2012)

Mine hasn't move a bit since the 13th either. It's supposed to be here on Monday. Still no glambag and I am very disappointed at my local post office. Instead I got a $353.1 bill from the fire department because 2 months ago I passed out from heat stroke during an outdoor event and someone called 911! I didn't know they charge for calling 911. Now I have the worst day ever.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 17, 2012)

Dispute the bill since you didn't call for help.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine hasn't move a bit since the 13th either. It's supposed to be here on Monday. Still no glambag and I am very disappointed at my local post office. Instead I got a $353.1 bill from the fire department because 2 months ago I passed out from heat stroke during an outdoor event and someone called 911! I didn't know they charge for calling 911. Now I have the worst day ever.





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dispute the bill since you didn't call for help.


 That's easier said than in practice. I'm sorry to hear you passed out, but did they end up helping you? (AKA did the fire department take you to the emergency room or did paramedics aid you? Or did they just show up and you were fine?) Because if that's the case, you technically did use their service. You could argue that "well I didn't want it" but you were passed out... how did anyone know you didn't need the medical help? For example, if someone got taken to the emergency room because they were unconscious from a car accident but was not severely injured and then got stuff with a $3000 bill -- which totally sucks by the way -- they can be like, well maybe I didn't want to be taken to the emergency room it's like... you still used the services. : Sorry I just have a lot of public health feelings.

I hope you can sort it out. Maybe you can work out a situation in which you donate a bit to the local fire department instead of footing the bill? Call them and see.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm saying dispute it because if she has insurance then the insurance can cover it. I'm glad I live in an area where 911 help is free.


----------



## maeiland (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree, if they ended up helping you chances are they are going to make you pay. I was in a car accident &amp; they made me take an ambulance to the hospital because my car was smashed &amp; totaled (I was ok just really pissed off). It happened pretty close to the hospital and the bill was about $6,000. Luckily, for me and the third guy involved, the insurance of the person who caused the accident payed for it.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm saying dispute it because if she has insurance then the insurance can cover it. I'm glad I live in an area where 911 help is free.


 Insurance is weird and quirky. I once got a chest x-ray which I thought was going to cost either like $20 or be covered by my insurance, and like 2 months into a trip to Europe, I get this collection agency blowing up US phone number. Apparently my insurance company didn't cover my x-ray and I owed the hospital $200, and they wouldn't let my parents pay on my behalf even though I was out of the country.

Best of luck ):


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 18, 2012)

Received my shipping notification today. My bag will be here Monday!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Oct 18, 2012)

I also got Lip Bomb #4, if anyone wants to trade PM me. I'll take any other color.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is what I got and how I used it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The colors they sent me were spot-on, everything is so "me"!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 18, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## yoru (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they show up when I became conscious. They measure my blood sugar and heart rate and ask if I want to go to the hospital. I refused because I do not have insurance. My sister had almost the same thing once but she woke up in the emergency room, 2 weeks later she received a $12XX bill.

I am going to call them tomorrow and see if we can sort things out.. I cannot pay off that bill at all, it's just too much for me.

Thanks for the ideas ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now if I get my glambag in the mail I will be happier lol


----------



## yoru (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what I got and how I used it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The colors they sent me were spot-on, everything is so "me"!


I have been wondering what skintone can pull off that neutral pink. The look perfect on you!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 18, 2012)

The ghostly pale one, apparently!

And thank you both for the compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have been wondering what skintone can pull off that neutral pink. The look perfect on you!

 


> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous!


----------



## Marshie (Oct 18, 2012)

Whoa! Absolutely perfect for you! You are so presh BTW. And you are def rocking that lip bomb. I loooove the shadow quad! The lippie + shadow set combo is on point. So jelly!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what I got and how I used it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The colors they sent me were spot-on, everything is so "me"!


----------



## JNiccolai (Oct 18, 2012)

I didn't get the red gloss which i'm dying to try, so if anyone doesn't want theirs, PM me and maybe we can work some sort of trade?  i have lots of references even though i'm new here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Jenn


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yea, my package was out for delivery yesterday and this morning it says "delivery status not updated" wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loliki (Oct 18, 2012)

I got the lip bomb in 9 and the eyeshadow set 3. I'd love to swap the lip bomb 9 for a 4 or 2! I'd be happy to send first since I'm new and I can send along my mua and reddit usernames as references.

On the fence about the eyeshadow too but at least one person was able to work it.


----------



## anita68 (Oct 18, 2012)

I received the lip bomb #9 but it really doesn't go well with my tan skin :/ I wish it were a darker color. I'm willing to trade for any other color?


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 18, 2012)

Can someone please help me?  Have you ever had a package say "out for delivery" and then later that night or next morning say "delivery status not updated"?  What does this mean?  I called post office and they say they don't know what it means.  Yea, they actually said they have no clue.  WTF

My glam bag is the package in question and I;m getting really pissed off!


----------



## PAsh (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone please help me?  Have you ever had a package say "out for delivery" and then later that night or next morning say "delivery status not updated"?  What does this mean?  I called post office and they say they don't know what it means.  Yea, they actually said they have no clue.  WTF
> 
> My glam bag is the package in question and I;m getting really pissed off!


 

oh wow...similar issue w/ me, checked the tracking and the item is supposed to be out for delivery, asked the mailman if i have a pkg, he said no, so i thought may be tmr. i checked the tracking again later that night, only to find the pkg had been marked as "delivered" at 5:26pm! either he really did not know it's supposed to come to me, and delivered it to someone else, or something else is going on. i don't know, either way, i contact Ipsy and they said they will send out a replacement for  me, although i think they don't really like to do that if they don't think it's their fault that you did not get your package. all i'm saying is, may be try and contact Ipsy?


----------



## dawallewein (Oct 18, 2012)

Good morning!  I finally received my Birchbox last night, and it felt like I was holding a balloon with the air leaking out.  That's the best description I can give for my excitement level in opening my box, and from looking over what others have gotten this month, I think mine was one of the better ones (for once).  I got the one with the teeeeny tiiiiny lip butter, the ittttty bitttty Mary Loumanizer (how in the heck are we supposed to fit a face brush over that itsy bitsy pan to even use it??!!), and of course, my personal favorites:  the FOIL PACKETS.  UGH!  Anyway, I used up my points yesterday and cancelled this morning.   I will put the cancellation e-mail I sent them in a spoiler below, if you want to read it.  I just feel for me, personally, I'm not getting a good value for my money.  It wasn't easy breaking up with my first sample subscription love, but alas, it was necessary. 

 I've enjoyed my sample subscription for the surprise factor, but I haven't been thrilled with the sample sizes and so many foil packets.  It doesn't really give me enough of the products to determine whether or not I would commit to buying the full-sized products.  I placed an order yesterday for a full-sized product, but it was for something I already knew I would like from sampling/buying somewhere else.  When I compare the value that I get from Birchbox to my IPSY bag, there's no comparison whatsoever.  Even though some of the products in the Ipsy bag might not be as high-end as those in the Birchboxes, there is enough of the product in the Ipsy bag samples to determine if I want to repurchase.  I've also decided to sign up with the Look Bag, and received my first one last week. WOW!  I was VERY impressed, and for only a couple of dollars more a month, I feel I received three times the value of what I get in my Birchboxes.  I was on the fence about cancelling my Birchbox until I received my box yesterday.  I wanted to give it one more chance, and compared to what I was seeing others were getting this month, I thought I was getting a pretty good one.  Then I opened it, and the samples were ITTY BITTY.  SOOOOO tiny.  I had to put reading glasses on to read the writing on the Mary Loumanizer.  Not joking.  It was that small. 

I also wanted to mention that I was having some issues ordering from your site online yesterday, so I called to place my order.  It rang and rang and finally went to a voicemail.  I left a message but never heard back, and I eventually was able to resolve the issue on my own.  It seems strange to me that there would just be a voicemail system as opposed to a live body when trying to place an order.  I've never run across that with a company before.  

I appreciate Birchbox for being the first sampling program I was introduced to.  I will keep an eye out on the threads on my makeup blogs to see if Birchbox improves its sample sizes.  If so, I will consider coming back.  But for now, I'd rather spend my $10.00 a month on something I feel I'm getting a good value for. 

Thank you.


----------



## juraseka (Oct 18, 2012)

I just wanted to say a huge THANK YOU to all of you lovely ladies for getting me hooked on Ipsy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have only received the October box so far but oh. my. gosh. I LOVE IT! I am all about trying new makeup and mixing up my routine. So thank you everyone for the advice that pushed me into trying it, I think this is going to be one of my favorite subs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.  yea I emailed them two days ago because at first it hadn't moved since the 12th.  They got back to me and said if I don't get it by next week let them know and then I was thrilled when it said out for delivery only to find it had not been delivered.  I wish I was home when the mailman comes, but I don't get home from work til close to 5.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Emailed myglam back and hopefully I'll get a response.  I did call the post office, but the guy I talked to didn't know what the update meant and didn't know what happened to my bag.  They are "looking into it".  I seriously hate usps.  Makes me not wanna get stuff in the mail cause of this crap.


----------



## dawallewein (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dawallewein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good morning!  I finally received my Birchbox last night, and it felt like I was holding a balloon with the air leaking out.  That's the best description I can give for my excitement level in opening my box, and from looking over what others have gotten this month, I think mine was one of the better ones (for once).  I got the one with the teeeeny tiiiiny lip butter, the ittttty bitttty Mary Loumanizer (how in the heck are we supposed to fit a face brush over that itsy bitsy pan to even use it??!!), and of course, my personal favorites:  the FOIL PACKETS.  UGH!  Anyway, I used up my points yesterday and cancelled this morning.   I will put the cancellation e-mail I sent them in a spoiler below, if you want to read it.  I just feel for me, personally, I'm not getting a good value for my money.  It wasn't easy breaking up with my first sample subscription love, but alas, it was necessary.
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you like the eyshadow&gt;?  i love it!


 I'm not a big eyeshadow user. I think I'll try these out, but I have small eyelids so I usually just stick to liner.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not a big eyeshadow user. I think I'll try these out, but I have small eyelids so I usually just stick to liner.


This is a weird comment, but most Asian girls with double eyelids (me for one) have pretty small eyelids. If that's the issue, you can try searching youtube for "Asian eye makeup tutorial"!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks.  yea I emailed them two days ago because at first it hadn't moved since the 12th.  They got back to me and said if I don't get it by next week let them know and then I was thrilled when it said out for delivery only to find it had not been delivered.  I wish I was home when the mailman comes, but I don't get home from work til close to 5.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Emailed myglam back and hopefully I'll get a response.  I did call the post office, but the guy I talked to didn't know what the update meant and didn't know what happened to my bag.  They are "looking into it".  I seriously hate usps.  Makes me not wanna get stuff in the mail cause of this crap.


Update: Called my local post office and they seemed to be more helpful.  They said it is in fact still out for delivery.  The package was marked "outfor delivery" after the trucks left for the day.  That makes sense.  OH PLEAASSSSEEEE LET ME GET MY BAG TODAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is a weird comment, but most Asian girls with double eyelids (me for one) have pretty small eyelids. If that's the issue, you can try searching youtube for "Asian eye makeup tutorial"!


 I've been told my eyelids look Asian, though I am not, but that's a really good idea. I've just given up hope of ever using eye shadow or anything because of how small they are. I will check it out though, thanks!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been told my eyelids look Asian, though I am not, but that's a really good idea. I've just given up hope of ever using eye shadow or anything because of how small they are. I will check it out though, thanks!


 Usually I line my eyelids completely with eyeliner, and then put it on top of my eyes uh.... i don't know what the espace is called. Not so much, but about 0.5-1.5 cm worth of eyeshadow. So you won't be able to get really dramatic colors and effects, but it still works! I still have lots of fun playing around with colors...when I do... like when I'm not at work...


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 18, 2012)

I was able to get the remaining sets from Coastal Scents in the mail today. I've posted what each mini sample set looks like and will have swatches later this afternoon.

*Swatched: Coastal Scents - the 8 sets from Ipsy's October bag*


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 18, 2012)

It's a miracle. Usps has delivered my bag. finally. I got the lip bomb in 4, which is kinda a pink berry, deeper than i thought...pretty. And coastal scents in 7,


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 18, 2012)

I just got around to trying my set #5 for the first time. I LOVE these colors and they are surprisingly wearable for me being so pale


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got around to trying my set #5 for the first time. I LOVE these colors and they are surprisingly wearable for me being so pale


 Gorgeous! Which Lip Bomb did you get?


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dawallewein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOPS!  Sorry ladies!!  I meant to post this to the Birchbox forum, but since I mention in my Birchbox cancellation why I LOVE Ipsy, I guess it's ok I messed up.  LOL!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I laughed at your line about the deflating balloon opening BB because that's exactly how I felt and eventually canceled. Ipsy blew it out of the water this month. So happy with this month's bag!


----------



## eoosthoek84 (Oct 18, 2012)

I will trade you! I got the #4, which is too dark for me. Let me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 18, 2012)

All 32 colors are now up in the thread I started in the swatches forum.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129763/swatched-coastal-scents-the-8-sets-from-ipsys-october-bag/0_100​  ​ Thank you Coastal Scents for sending me the remaining six sets that I did not have so that I could do these swatches.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got around to trying my set #5 for the first time. I LOVE these colors and they are surprisingly wearable for me being so pale


 Why are you SO pretty? 

Can you come do my makeup please?


----------



## dawallewein (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I laughed at your line about the deflating balloon opening BB because that's exactly how I felt and eventually canceled. Ipsy blew it out of the water this month. So happy with this month's bag!


 LOL!  Guess we're kindred spirits then!!


----------



## dawallewein (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why are you SO pretty?
> 
> Can you come do my makeup please?


 I agree!!  Are you taking reservations for makeup tutorials???  Very pretty!


----------



## page5 (Oct 18, 2012)

This is one of the best sub boxes I have ever received! Generous sizes on the samples so I can try them several times (and 2 are full size), more than one brand I have been wanting to try, and a great mix of products. There is not a single item I am not interested in trying, especially the mascara, eyeshadows, and hair oil. Ipsy hit a home run with this one


----------



## lorizav (Oct 18, 2012)

DonÂ´t know if its ok to post this here but the birchbox trade thread is full and I donÂ´t see a new one yet

I received the lip bomb in 9 and would like to swap for 10 or maybe another

I also have the eyeliner in Onyx and the Balm mascara for trade

All items are brand new

PM me, I will look at all trade lists

Thanks


----------



## lovepink (Oct 18, 2012)

New trade thread is here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129604/beauty-box-open-trading-list/60#post_1953494



> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DonÂ´t know if its ok to post this here but the birchbox trade thread is full and I donÂ´t see a new one yet
> 
> ...


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 18, 2012)

> Gorgeous! Which Lip Bomb did you get?


 Thank you!! I received #4, but I haven't used it yet......hoping to trade for #2. In this photo I used a Revlon balm stain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Why are you SO pretty?Â  Can you come do my makeup please?Â


 Aww thank you!! Your seriously so sweet. I wish I had an ounce of skill at applying makeup on others hahaha


----------



## KatieK (Oct 18, 2012)

Just signed up for ipsy.  The bags look awesome!  Question- does everyone get the same bag with variations in color based on our profiles?  Or do we get different products?  Just wondering based on how birchbox is... tons of variations in boxes.

Hopefully the November bag is great too because it looks like i'm too late for october!  The lip bomb looks fab..


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just signed up for ipsy.  The bags look awesome!  Question- does everyone get the same bag with variations in color based on our profiles?  Or do we get different products?  Just wondering based on how birchbox is... tons of variations in boxes.
> 
> Hopefully the November bag is great too because it looks like i'm too late for october!  The lip bomb looks fab..


Usually everyone gets the same thing but in different colors. There have been a few bags that had ONE either/or item. Like one month is was Murad liquid bronzer or 3Lab face cleanser or Josie Moran Lipstain or Buxon Lipgloss. It doesn't happen every month, but when it does the items are pretty close unlike BB.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what I got and how I used it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The colors they sent me were spot-on, everything is so "me"!


You're so pretty! I love the way you used the eye makeup especially!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is a weird comment, but most Asian girls with double eyelids (me for one) have pretty small eyelids. If that's the issue, you can try searching youtube for "Asian eye makeup tutorial"!


I have the same issue with the small eyelids and I also have a large expanse between my crease and brow... so I usually have to use only neutral colors, or it looks kind of cuckoo. I have learned to extend the dark color up past the crease, and that kind of gives the illusion of more depth without being deep-set, if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## emilyd (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm starting to think that Mail Innovations is low priority for USPS. I live just north of Indianapolis, and my bag has been stuck in a post office there since Monday night. The tracking info hasn't changed. This is my first bag, and I can't wait to get it....that is, if I ever get it.

Anyone else still waiting for her bag?


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 19, 2012)

Can someone post a picture of the Mirenesse #2 (red) being worn? I want to see what it looks like on lips since I know my #9 looks completely different in the tube vs on my lips.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm starting to think that Mail Innovations is low priority for USPS. I live just north of Indianapolis, and my bag has been stuck in a post office there since Monday night. The tracking info hasn't changed. This is my first bag, and I can't wait to get it....that is, if I ever get it.
> 
> Anyone else still waiting for her bag?


Yea, I agree.  It's hit or miss.  Some months I get certain subs "on time" and others seem to be hanging out at the post office or mail innovations for a few days longer.  I dunno.  When my bag was out for delivery and I didn't get it, I called my local post office and inquired about it.  It was more successful than just calling the 800 number.  If you know which post office delivers to your house I'd try giving them a call.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 19, 2012)

I think that there is some confusion with the name of the Lib Bombs, I've seen a bunch of people say they received their's in "Mirror Me", but I think they all say that. I got #9 and it says "Mirror Me" and someone else got #4 and it says the same thing. I think the only way to distinguish them is by the number on the bottom.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Oct 19, 2012)

My goodies! There interesting colors for my olive skin but I'm gonna try them out anyways!





More pics on my blog...


----------



## maeiland (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that there is some confusion with the name of the Lib Bombs, I've seen a bunch of people say they received their's in "Mirror Me", but I think they all say that. I got #9 and it says "Mirror Me" and someone else got #4 and it says the same thing. I think the only way to distinguish them is by the number on the bottom.


 Yes people are confused. If you go to the Mirenesse website Mirror Me is the product name of this particular gloss while the color is labeled by numbers.


----------



## yoru (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm starting to think that Mail Innovations is low priority for USPS. I live just north of Indianapolis, and my bag has been stuck in a post office there since Monday night. The tracking info hasn't changed. This is my first bag, and I can't wait to get it....that is, if I ever get it.
> 
> Anyone else still waiting for her bag?


I am still waiting for my bag, and mu situation is the same as you. I am going to call later.


----------



## Squidling (Oct 19, 2012)

Has anyone put in for the freebie they had listed o their packaging for the mascara? I signed up via Facebook and haven't heard anything. Just curious to see if any one else has.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone put in for the freebie they had listed o their packaging for the mascara? I signed up via Facebook and haven't heard anything. Just curious to see if any one else has.


 It said you won't be notified if you're a winner until...December! haha


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 19, 2012)

I absolutely loved my bag this month except for the eyeliner. I tried it today, and it was hard to use. I don't like the tip on it. I like the, Marbella liner much better. I'm not mad, I know I'll find someone who will love it!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I absolutely loved my bag this month except for the eyeliner. I tried it today, and it was hard to use. I don't like the tip on it. I like the, Marbella liner much better. I'm not mad, I know I'll find someone who will love it!


The application is a little weird, but it lasts FOREVER and doesn't smudge at all. I wear it from like 9am-midnight (when I'm finally not so lazy to take off my bed) and everything else is like either smudged on my face or has already come off, but the eyeliner looks immaculate. I'm definitely super happy about this brand, and I'd get others...if only the had more colors...


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I absolutely loved my bag this month except for the eyeliner. I tried it today, and it was hard to use. I don't like the tip on it. I like the, Marbella liner much better. I'm not mad, I know I'll find someone who will love it!


OMG! I actually really like this eyeliner and my lines are wayy better..Pls pls pick me!


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am absolutely thrilled with this month's bag! While the liner is not as good as the Eyeko liners (imo) I will still use it as I was out of black liner! I looove the lip bomb also! Nice vibrant color that has some shine but is not too glossy! I'm so glad I got off the wait list last month...


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 19, 2012)

I love the eyeliner! I would so trade a pequi oil for it!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 19, 2012)

I have the eyeliner and eyeshadow set 4 up on my trade list if anyone is interested. I would loooooove to trade multiple items for the Lip Bomb in #2!


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The application is a little weird, but it lasts FOREVER and doesn't smudge at all. I wear it from like 9am-midnight (when I'm finally not so lazy to take off my bed) and everything else is like either smudged on my face or has already come off, but the eyeliner looks immaculate. I'm definitely super happy about this brand, and I'd get others...if only the had more colors...





> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the eyeliner! I would so trade a pequi oil for it!





> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG! I actually really like this eyeliner and my lines are wayy better..Pls pls pick me!


 Sorry ladies, My neice came and grabbed that sucker right up!


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies, My neice came and grabbed that sucker right up!


 I hope she likes it! I love it because its like a giant marker and yet still precise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plus I just ran out of my gel liner so this came just in time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mimosette (Oct 19, 2012)

I wish Miranesse had just given the lip bombs_ names_ instead of numbers. Imagine being lucky enough to own the whole collection, but trying to remember the damn numbers of each one.






Anyway, I have the *MEDIUM*   color (#4) to trade, as I have an extra. I'd love to get the *PALEST* color.(9?)

Ipsy really impressed me. One of my eye shadows was crumbled. I emailed them, and within 3 days I had a replacement in my mail box.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope she likes it! I love it because its like a giant marker and yet still precise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plus I just ran out of my gel liner so this came just in time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I like that it is a marker. I think the tip was just too big or something. I felt like I had no control over it.  (That's what she said! lol)


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG! I actually really like this eyeliner and my lines are wayy better..Pls pls pick me!


I'm in this boat! I like it much more than the Mirabella and I really liked the Mirabella. It's so easy to use!


----------



## denise89 (Oct 19, 2012)

I've been wanting to register for Ipsy but I signed up for the wait list a while ago when it was Myglam never got a an email saying it was my turn. How do we know if we are still on the waiting list? I've been waiting for almost 4 months!


----------



## xiehan (Oct 19, 2012)

> I've been wanting to register for Ipsy but I signed up for the wait list a while ago when it was Myglam never got a an email saying it was my turn. How do we know if we are still on the waiting list? I've been waiting for almost 4 months!


 They got rid of the waitlist when they switched to ipsy and launched their new site. Several of us managed to make 2nd accounts earlier this month and didn't have to wait.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in this boat! I like it much more than the Mirabella and I really liked the Mirabella. It's so easy to use!


 Now, see, I like the tip on the Mirabella much better. I think it's easier to use. I couldn't get a nice line with the Bombshell. I do like how pigmented it is. I just can't get past the tip


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2012)

Wasn't the Mirabella liner the one you can flip the tip?


----------



## maeiland (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like that it is a marker. I think the tip was just too big or something. I felt like I had no control over it.  (That's what she said! lol)


 I really like it too but I think it's not going to last very long. I feel that the marker will dry out quickly although I hope that i'm wrong because I really do like how easy it goes on.


----------



## nkjm (Oct 19, 2012)

Got mine a couple of days ago and got the lip boom in #4 which I was really sad about bc I wanted...basically any other color not #4. But then I tried it on and it was more like a berry-pink on my lips and I LOVE IT SO MUCH NOW! Hehe. Definitely gonna pick up more of them. I put on a thin layer and went out drinking last night and it stayed on pretty well for a solid 2 1/2 hours which is...significantly longer than any gloss I've ever tried.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wasn't the Mirabella liner the one you can flip the tip?


 No, it is a, thin tipped marker.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2012)

Was it the Eyeko one that flips over then? Too many eyeliners to keep straight! LOL


----------



## lovepink (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes the Marbella is the one that flips.  I just pulled mine out to check, although I never understood how it "flips."  Eyeko is defintely attached (looked at that one too)  I have a bit of any eyeliner habit! and eyeshadow and mascara...



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was it the Eyeko one that flips over then? Too many eyeliners to keep straight! LOL


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm starting to think that Mail Innovations is low priority for USPS. I live just north of Indianapolis, and my bag has been stuck in a post office there since Monday night. The tracking info hasn't changed. This is my first bag, and I can't wait to get it....that is, if I ever get it.
> 
> Anyone else still waiting for her bag?


I am still waiting for mine but I didn't sign up until the last day for the October bag so I am not worried about it......yet.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes the Marbella is the one that flips.  I just pulled mine out to check, although I never understood how it "flips."  Eyeko is defintely attached (looked at that one too)  I have a bit of any eyeliner habit! and eyeshadow and mascara...


 Wait...it flips??? How???


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait...it flips??? How???


You pull out the tip and flip it over and stick it back in! I was so scared I was going to break it but it did work!


----------



## lovepink (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks!  I am going to have to try that!  Is there a difference between "ends?"



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You pull out the tip and flip it over and stick it back in! I was so scared I was going to break it but it did work!


----------



## denise89 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They got rid of the waitlist when they switched to ipsy and launched their new site.
> 
> Several of us managed to make 2nd accounts earlier this month and didn't have to wait.


 How do you make the account? there is no place to see my billing info, their new site is so confusing. I just want to be signed up for the next bag!


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You pull out the tip and flip it over and stick it back in! I was so scared I was going to break it but it did work!


 Thanks! I'll have to try that!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only person who finds the #9 lip bomb to show up as a peachy nude instead of pink? On me, it's definitely peachy/coral and not pink.


This happened to me last month with the Glossybox pink lipstick.  On me it was definitely super peachy/coral.  Then, this month I was excited to see that for some of the ladies here, their # 4 lip bombs changed to hot pink on their lips.  Not for me.  Just stayed the same color.  I also have a #9, and I am afraid to try it, because I am afraid it will pull too warm. 

I would love to know the science of why certain shades look amazing and certain shades look horrid with various skin and hair and eye colors.  If anyone can point me in a direction to read about this, I would appreciate it.


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 20, 2012)

I like the big marker type eyeliner because I do a really think line on my upper eye line, and my eyeshadow doesn't rub off on the tip no matter how much I put on. My Marbella dried out in like a day so I never really got to try that one, I'm not too fond of marker-type liners but I love the one we got this month!


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 20, 2012)

I never realized that felt tip products could be reversed after use! When i got the mirabella i saw there was a little picture on the actual eyeliner itself demonstrating with arrows that it could be flipped. I tried it on some lip products i had, like lip stain markers and it worked too! It gave some of my older lipstains a whole new life!! Lol


----------



## lorizav (Oct 20, 2012)

Would love to trade my #9 lip bomb for a #10 (did anyone even get #10) or maybe #4

Any takers?


----------



## maeiland (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would love to trade my #9 lip bomb for a #10 (did anyone even get #10) or maybe #4
> 
> Any takers?


 
The only colors that were sent out were 2, 4, &amp; 9.

I have #4 and will trade for your #9. I swatched it once on my clean hand.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 20, 2012)

It is taking a while to get used to the big marker eyeliner.  I have been using gel liner for to do a cat eye, but it is soo much easier to be back to a pen.  I think formulas have improved over the years!


----------



## kdomsmom (Oct 20, 2012)

> I'm starting to think that Mail Innovations is low priority for USPS. I live just north of Indianapolis, and my bag has been stuck in a post office there since Monday night. The tracking info hasn't changed. This is my first bag, and I can't wait to get it....that is, if I ever get it. Anyone else still waiting for her bag?


 mine was out for delivery since 10/15 but now all of a sudden it has been rerouted to NC as per today's tracking!!! so frustrating.


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 20, 2012)

I finally opened my lip bomb (I got #4), but right when I opened it, it exploded on me! It's like someone has already opened it before because it was a mess and it stained my shorts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It literally was a bomb -_____- I swatched it though! I think I might try to mix it with one of my OCC Lip Tars to see how it looks when it's mixed.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wasn't the Mirabella liner the one you can flip the tip?


 you can flip the tip you have to pull it out and it comes out easliy then flip and put back in. I've done it. (it's messy on your fingers thou lol)


----------



## amandak88 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm not sure if it is just me, but my Mirenesse lip bomb has a strong chemical, almost paint like, smell to it. I can tell that it has a hint of a mint smell underneath of it, but I'm not really sure what it is supposed to smell like. I'm a little put off by it, so I haven't used it on my lips yet. Is this normal?


----------



## calexxia (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would love to know the science of why certain shades look amazing and certain shades look horrid with various skin and hair and eye colors.  If anyone can point me in a direction to read about this, I would appreciate it.


 http://www.skininc.com/treatments/cosmetics/19070719.html

http://www.youbeauty.com/face/columns/color-theory/color-wheel-makeup

http://makeupanarchist.com/color-theory-and-your-makeup/


----------



## denise89 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally opened my lip bomb (I got #4), but right when I opened it, it exploded on me! It's like someone has already opened it before because it was a mess and it stained my shorts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It literally was a bomb -_____- I swatched it though! I think I might try to mix it with one of my OCC Lip Tars to see how it looks when it's mixed.


 Aw sorry that happened but on a good note the color looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw sorry that happened but on a good note the color looks gorgeous on you!


Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &amp; you're from the Bay Area too!


----------



## denise89 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &amp; you're from the Bay Area too!


 Nice, you are too? Thanks for checking out my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 20, 2012)

I would love it if you ladies would post reviews of the Mirenesse lip bombs.



​ Lip Bomb 2​ 

​ Lip Bomb 4​ 

​ Lip Bomb 9​


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love it if you ladies would post reviews of the Mirenesse lip bombs.
> 
> ...


 Wait...my Lip Bomb is that awful light pink but it says 9 on the bottom.  Or maybe I read it wrong...either way.  I like the formula of the bomb...it has great staying power and just pretty well rocks all around, but that ballet pink doesn't belong on my face.  LOL


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 20, 2012)

Oops, wrong order. I've updated my post. Thanks for pointing it out to me.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 20, 2012)

I got the red one and its awesome. I love it.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love it if you ladies would post reviews of the Mirenesse lip bombs.
> 
> ...


----------



## juraseka (Oct 20, 2012)

I got #9 which is really annoying because I have "tan" skin and it definately doesn't go with m skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am a dark red type of girl! I am so glad for the trading here because I have already found some great ladies to trade it to!


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love it if you ladies would post reviews of the Mirenesse lip bombs.
> 
> ...


Going to review it on my blog tomorrow -- or the day after if I don't finish all my essays by tomorrow night!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 21, 2012)

Received my bag today. It was scheduled to be here Monday so getting it today was a nice surprise.

I got #4 in the Lip Balm which I am going to have to practice with because it feathers outside my lip line. (I did not use lip liner first.) It is a hot pink on my lips and is out of my color comfort zone but I am going rock it anyways.

I forget which # it is but my eyeshadow is the one with the red pan. Boy, are those pans tiny. Sooo cute. I am going to have to experiment with the red because it's kind of scary looking right now. The rest of the colors in the set I think will be fine.

I played with the eyeliner for a bit and I think I am going to like it. I have never used a marker-type eyeliner before. The Balm mascara will be on hold for a bit because I already have 4 mascaras in rotation right now and I don't want to open a new one until it's time to pitch the others. Excited to try the hair oil because my hair is really dry on the ends and could use an intervention.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2012)

I have Lip Bomb 4, the bright pink one, and it is crazy pigmented. I like it! It's a bit too bold for daily wear for me (I am more of a bright eyes and subtle lips person), but the color is beautiful. 

It's super long lasting for me...nothing usually lasts on me longer than an hour (I'm a chronic lip licker and biter), and this lasted for several hours on me. This (messy) pic is after wearing it for about an hour.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my bag today. It was scheduled to be here Monday so getting it today was a nice surprise.
> 
> ...


 I had that issue too (as you can see in the pic I posted) but I've found I have better results if I just dab it in the middle of my lip and then spread it with my finger...it's a bit more subtle that way, too.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 21, 2012)

I love the color and the way it looks on you!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have Lip Bomb 4, the bright pink one, and it is crazy pigmented. I like it! It's a bit too bold for daily wear for me (I am more of a bright eyes and subtle lips person), but the color is beautiful.
> 
> It's super long lasting for me...nothing usually lasts on me longer than an hour (I'm a chronic lip licker and biter), and this lasted for several hours on me. This (messy) pic is after wearing it for about an hour.


----------



## Kittables (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got around to trying my set #5 for the first time. I LOVE these colors and they are surprisingly wearable for me being so pale


                                Those are surprisingly pigmented colors. I'd always wanted to try Coastal Scents. Now I want more. lol. 

                               Are you wearing the liner from this month's bag? I'm too nervous to use mine for now. lol. I'm not very good at applying liner in the first place and that stuff lasts for a while. I did a swatch on my hand and even after washing them vigorously (and showering), the line STILL remained. I felt like if I used it on my lid and messed up, I'd be doomed to walk around with the evidence for a few days.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had that issue too (as you can see in the pic I posted) but I've found I have better results if I just dab it in the middle of my lip and then spread it with my finger...it's a bit more subtle that way, too.


 i also have lip bomb #4  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i put some product in the middle of my lips and then use a lip brush.. if i need more, then i will dab a little bit more and such!


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wasn't the Mirabella liner the one you can flip the tip?


How do you do that? I am still trying to figure that out?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 21, 2012)

Well with one of my marker type liners the tip fell out on it's own which is how I discovered it had a flip tip. I could have sworn it was one from Ipsy but now I'm not sure. LOL I'll have to find the liners to look.


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How do you do that? I am still trying to figure that out?


I pulled it out and it was double ended lol


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have Lip Bomb 4, the bright pink one, and it is crazy pigmented. I like it! It's a bit too bold for daily wear for me (I am more of a bright eyes and subtle lips person), but the color is beautiful.
> 
> It's super long lasting for me...nothing usually lasts on me longer than an hour (I'm a chronic lip licker and biter), and this lasted for several hours on me. This (messy) pic is after wearing it for about an hour.


 Did you happen to get the Buxom lip gloss in Leslie (light pink ) a while back? I put it in the middle of #4 and it tones it down for a daytime look. Very nice!


----------



## katelynbby (Oct 21, 2012)

I got the Lip Bomb 4.  It's hard to say WHAT color it is... it looks different in the tube (nude, purple-ly berry), on the applicator (dark, almost like a dark red), and on the lips (I dunno, I'm bad at describing shades)!  It went on easily, and despite being supah glossy and pigmented did not feather or create white shiny lines around the outer edges of my lips, even without a liner.  The gloss and color felt truly blended, like a lacquer, and not like a gloss atop a color, if that makes any sense.  Still, there was something heavy about it on the lips, literally and visually.  A tad too close to the look of acrylic paint, in that the product settled into the wrinkles on my lips, making them appear the opposite of smooth. It certainly did not feel sticky, just kinda goopy.  However, one blot on a napkin and it instantly turned into a gorgeous, non-drying and long lasting matte stain!


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 21, 2012)

Fairest of all:  Those colors look BEAUTIFUL on you! I LOVE your eyeliner! Is that the Be a bombshell liner? I am usually pretty good with liner but the be a bombshell is not working for me. I am more used to a thinner eyeliner. The fat tip is just all around smudgy for me and it looks bad! Lol


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Those are surprisingly pigmented colors. I'd always wanted to try Coastal Scents. Now I want more. lol.
> ...


I found the fat container made it really easy to apply the liner, but everyone's different in what they're used to using. It is very dramatic. If you're looking for a subtle liquid line, I'd recommend something like Lancome's ArtLiner or another with a skinny tip. The good thing about the Be a Bombshell is that the tip isn't very flexible... so it feels like you have more control, like a regular old marker.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 22, 2012)

Lip Bomb #9 is in the nude category, but it's definitely bright creamy peach. Looks much different in the tube than when applied. Goes on like paint, very opaque and not that glossy on me. Very thick and sets into and highlights any lines/cracks in your lips so unless you have perfectly smooth lips it doesn't work. The photos of #4 pink look much more sheer than my results with #9. Not sticky at all. Loved the way it looked with my complexion. There are a few pictures in my review on my blog in my signature.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lip Bomb #9 is in the nude category, but it's definitely bright creamy peach. Looks much different in the tube than when applied. Goes on like paint, very opaque and not that glossy on me. Very thick and sets into and highlights any lines/cracks in your lips so unless you have perfectly smooth lips it doesn't work. The photos of #4 pink look much more sheer than my results with #9. Not sticky at all. Loved the way it looked with my complexion. There are a few pictures in my review on my blog in my signature.


 #4 actually isn't sheer at all, it's completely opaque until I blot it quite a bit and get it more to the "stain" phase. I'd love to see pictures of #9 being worn, it's the one I was hoping for!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> #4 actually isn't sheer at all, it's completely opaque until I blot it quite a bit and get it more to the "stain" phase. I'd love to see pictures of #9 being worn, it's the one I was hoping for!


 I guess what I meant was it looked like it had more shine to it than #9 which was very flat. But it could have just been the pictures I've seen. I have a picture of #9 being worn on my blog. I posted it earlier in this thread too I think.


----------



## katelynbby (Oct 22, 2012)

I liked the eyeliner, since I have long, thick lashes it was actually easy to control, because I just held it at an angle and it fit nice and neatly behind my lashes (whereas angled brushes dipped in cream or gel liner, and drippy liquid liners do not), and the angle gave it a thinner line and helped lessen the drag, because it wasn't just the very tip going along my lid.  I do think you have to use it very slowly, though, it's not meant to just "glide" on.  Going slow was better for me anyway, since I'm not super skilled and I have very.... demensional eyes... I have to apply a differently shaped/angled line on the outside of the eye than what I put on the lid, or it won't match up (so I can't do continuous looking liner with long, broad strokes).    It's rather like a pencil liner shape, but the look of it is a dark, stain like ink.  Also, there were moments where the marker... acted like a marker on dry erase board, and 'pushed' the product around instead of leaving a perfectly opaque line. 
 

Should we have a thread for reviews/our looks made with our bags this month, since with lots of make-up we can actually do (multiple) looks with what we got, and it would be cool to see how the 'customization' of the colors panned out for everyone.  So many colors, I wanna see what they look like on faces, not swatched!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juraseka (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lip Bomb #9 is in the nude category, but it's definitely bright creamy peach. Looks much different in the tube than when applied. Goes on like paint, very opaque and not that glossy on me. Very thick and sets into and highlights any lines/cracks in your lips so unless you have perfectly smooth lips it doesn't work. The photos of #4 pink look much more sheer than my results with #9. Not sticky at all. Loved the way it looked with my complexion. There are a few pictures in my review on my blog in my signature.


 I completed agree. While I did not actually try #9 on, I was immediately turned off by how thick it was. I am definately more of a "sheer" and "light" type of girl when it comes to lip products. I really like the premise of the Bomb and I know i might work for some, but I personally am in the process of trading mine away for a gloss I will be more likely to use! But I do appreciate Ipsy a lot for giving us a great full size product, it just didn't work out for me! (Not to mention this one product, in my opinion, was so much better than some subs' whole boxes!)


----------



## yoru (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I liked the eyeliner, since I have long, thick lashes it was actually easy to control, because I just held it at an angle and it fit nice and neatly behind my lashes (whereas angled brushes dipped in cream or gel liner, and drippy liquid liners do not), and the angle gave it a thinner line and helped lessen the drag, because it wasn't just the very tip going along my lid.  I do think you have to use it very slowly, though, it's not meant to just "glide" on.  Going slow was better for me anyway, since I'm not super skilled and I have very.... demensional eyes... I have to apply a differently shaped/angled line on the outside of the eye than what I put on the lid, or it won't match up (so I can't do continuous looking liner with long, broad strokes).    It's rather like a pencil liner shape, but the look of it is a dark, stain like ink.  Also, there were moments where the marker... acted like a marker on dry erase board, and 'pushed' the product around instead of leaving a perfectly opaque line.
> 
> Should we have a thread for reviews/our looks made with our bags this month, since with lots of make-up we can actually do (multiple) looks with what we got, and it would be cool to see how the 'customization' of the colors panned out for everyone.  So many colors, I wanna see what they look like on faces, not swatched!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I prefer liquid eyeliner pen too! I actually just bought NYX's new The Curve eyeliner and hope it helps with my shaky hands lol


----------



## yoru (Oct 22, 2012)

I finally got my glambag (shipped 10/9 received 10/22, well played ipsy), but I got set 1 which I do not want, since I have a ton of teal eye shadows, additionally it's crushed....I wonder if I can get a replacement?

But I got lip bomb 4 which is what I am looking for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still want to try out the other 2 colors. I may look at eBay.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ah, I went and looked on your blog...that color looks really lovely on you! But yeah, it does seem like #4 is glossier/shinier...when I first put it on it is very glossy.


 Thank you! Definitely loved the pink on you, you have very swatch-worthy lips! haha


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my glambag (shipped 10/9 received 10/22, well played ipsy), but I got set 1 which I do not want, since I have a ton of teal eye shadows, additionally it's crushed....I wonder if I can get a replacement?
> 
> But I got lip bomb 4 which is what I am looking for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still want to try out the other 2 colors. I may look at eBay.


 you can definetly get a replacement. I was sent this message when one of my bags had a crushed eyeshadow:

Thanks so much for your support, just wait for November! We are so sorry to hear that you had a problem with your Glam Bag. We are happy to send you a replacement Coastal Scents Eye Shadow. Please note that weâ€™ve recently updated our policy regarding replacement items. You can read all about it here: http://help.ipsy.com/customer/portal/articles/429184-i-have-a-damaged-or-missing-item-what-should-i-do-We batch all of our accommodation orders before sending them to our warehouse, so it could take 1 to 2 weeks to receive your replacement item. Your tracking number will be emailed to you once your package ships. We appreciate your understanding, and thank you for your continued support of ipsy!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Should we have a thread for reviews/our looks made with our bags this month, since with lots of make-up we can actually do (multiple) looks with what we got, and it would be cool to see how the 'customization' of the colors panned out for everyone.  So many colors, I wanna see what they look like on faces, not swatched!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree, I'd love to see how the colors look on faces!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would love to know the science of why certain shades look amazing and certain shades look horrid with various skin and hair and eye colors.  If anyone can point me in a direction to read about this, I would appreciate it.





> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.skininc.com/treatments/cosmetics/19070719.html
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much, calexxia!   That was so kind of you!


----------



## calexxia (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, calexxia!   That was so kind of you!


 No problem; it's an interesting field, and there was no sense in me re-hashing what other people had written far more eloquently than I ever could  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Honicakes (Oct 24, 2012)

I have lip bomb 9 and looking to trade for something brighter/darker etc.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 24, 2012)

Slightly off topic, but I'm not sure where this goes, really--

I just got an email that the first 1000 new subscribers get They're Real mascara in their next bag.  It said:



> You told us in the ipsy Beauty Quiz that you wanted Benefit, and we listened! Be one of the first *1000* new Glam Bag subscribers, and you are guaranteed to get *Benefit They're Real beyond mascara* in your November Glam Bag.


 
Although it's sort of a kick in the pants to send that to me who has been with them for most of this year (pretty much right from when things went pretty far south for them).  Thanks for reminding me that being a loyal subscriber doesn't get me anything.  Feh.  In the meantime, maybe one of you guys reading this can benefit...from Befit.  Hah....


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 24, 2012)

I got the e-mail too, but it only said this.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the e-mail too, but it only said this.


 how can i tell if i'm getting the benefit or not? i am currently subscribed and if i don't get it in my november bag i will be pissed. i have bee fighting temptation to get this at ulta, lol. i caved in and bought bad gal plum last week


----------



## mermuse (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm hoping we all get it or it's an either or thing.  Just sending it out to 1000 new people would probably be difficult to do or might just tick off a bunch of people.  Just guessing.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2012)

November Ipsy discussion:   https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129941/ipsy-myglam-november-2012/0_100


----------



## Wynter (Oct 25, 2012)

I just tried the mascara yesterday, and OMG...I actually have lashes!  Ipsy may have found my HG mascara...


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wynter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried the mascara yesterday, and OMG...I actually have lashes!  Ipsy may have found my HG mascara...


I really like the mascara also and it is partly due to the brush. Does anyone know if the brush is the same size on the full size product? I feel like the smaller brushes really coat ALL of your lashes - even the itty bitty ones.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 25, 2012)

I really like the mascara as well for performance, but I haven't worn it for long enough to see if it's viable for smudgy, oily eyes.  It has a great appearance, though.  I am indeed impressed.

The lip bomb is really great except that it's so pigmented and seems to bunch up on the want that application can get a little intimidating, but it does last a really long time!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 25, 2012)

I just received my second glambag, does anyone want to trade lip bombs? I got #9 and I want 4 or maybe even 2.

It has never been opened.


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello ladies!! I have lip bomb 4 and I'm looking to trade for 2


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 27, 2012)

So I wore a OCC LipTar on my top lip and the Mirenesse on the bottom and they are really very similar! Even in smell, and wear. I used a lip brush for both, because the wand definitely puts too much.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how can i tell if i'm getting the benefit or not? i am currently subscribed and if i don't get it in my november bag i will be pissed. i have bee fighting temptation to get this at ulta, lol. i caved in and bought bad gal plum last week


 
I know the main part of this (why send this out and give the impression that this is a bonus *only* for new subscribers?  Answer:  It's not.  It's just a poorly-worded/handled email) has been addressed, but i wanted to throw this out there:  I received a similar email in October -- but it listed everything that was in the October bag (which was why I decided to not subscribe at that time:  The surprise was ruined, and the surprise factor is actually one of the main things I'm looking forward to in this bag!).  When I received the email, I thought it was a special bag for new subscribers, and only the new subscribers would be getting the eyeliner since that was the featured item in the subject line of the email.  

I'm thinking they realized that revealing the entire bag (as they did in October) is a bad move and that this is a new marketing strategy:  Highlight one "big" item in the bag to new subscribers, and have that highlighted item be a spoiler for existing subscribers, and that item may or may not be an either/or item depending on what they're doing that month.

(And since I'm a new subscriber who joined before that mascara email went out, I'm not sure whether I'll be getting it -- but if I do, it's going up for swap *immediately*, so there will be at least one out there up for grabs.)


----------



## italiablu (Oct 28, 2012)

I just wish my October bag would get to me already.


----------



## mellee (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, if I'm not wrong, I think they did reveal just the mascara last month, and then shortly thereafter revealed the entire contents.  But I don't think you were in the majority, and therefore they saw people didn't subscribe after the surprise was ruined and changed their strategy.  I rejoined _because _of seeing the contents, and I'm guessing there are many others like each of us!  *Shrug*


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 28, 2012)

I have Lip Bomb #4 and am looking to trade for anything more neutral. Thanks everyone!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 28, 2012)

It's too bad it ruined the surprise for you, but it's actually what convinced me to get a second bag to give away for the holidays |D A $10 bag with $50+ worth of stuff? Worth it IMO even if I didn't get the joy of finding out what was in the bag the first time by myself. I know I'm not the only one, so they probably made up some business by the people who didn't subscribe because the surprise ruined to people who were on the fence and like knowing and the people who picked up a second sub.

I guess it just depends on what you care about in a beauty/subscription bag. Personally I'm more about the value / usability of what's in the bag rather than the surprise element, since you really only get to stay surprised for 2-3 weeks at most and I always look at spoilers on the website anyway. I'd rather have the items than get the surprise.  I don't necessarily think it's a bad strategy to reveal what's in the bags, but it might need to be more targeted and screened... for example, like an announcement on their FB that links to the contents on their website rather than shooting out a blast email to non-subscribers with who've opened an account on the site.


----------



## mellee (Oct 28, 2012)

Quote: But I don't think you were in the majority, and therefore they saw people didn't subscribe after the surprise was ruined and changed their strategy

"I'm saying I didn't subscribe once the surprise was ruined.  You seem to be saying that they saw that people did exactly what I did, which does not seem to me to mean that I am not in the majority.  Anyway.  This email -- revealing the entire contents of the October bag, and this was the only email I received as a potential subscriber, so I did not receive any email mentioning just the mascara (that was the spoiler for the upcoming November bag) -- is what I received on October 4th trying to convince me to sign up:"

*Chuckle*  No - I intended my "don't" to be for my whole sentence rather than just what came before the comma.  I *don't* think you can assume you were in the majority - I expect at least as many actually _did_ join because of it as _didn't_ - and therefore* I don't* believe they changed their strategy because they saw people weren't subscribing.  Like if I said, "I don't think Mary was baking cookies, and therefore bought eggs."  Not saying I believe she bought eggs because she wasn't baking cookies.  Saying I don't believe that baking cookies was her reason for buying eggs.  =)  Sorry I was confusing!


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's too bad it ruined the surprise for you, but it's actually what convinced me to get a second bag to give away for the holidays |D A $10 bag with $50+ worth of stuff? Worth it IMO even if I didn't get the joy of finding out what was in the bag the first time by myself. I know I'm not the only one, so they probably made up some business by the people who didn't subscribe because the surprise ruined to people who were on the fence and like knowing and the people who picked up a second sub.
> 
> I guess it just depends on what you care about in a beauty/subscription bag. Personally I'm more about the value / usability of what's in the bag rather than the surprise element, since you really only get to stay surprised for 2-3 weeks at most and I always look at spoilers on the website anyway. I'd rather have the items than get the surprise.  I don't necessarily think it's a bad strategy to reveal what's in the bags, but it might need to be more targeted and screened... for example, like an announcement on their FB that links to the contents on their website rather than shooting out a blast email to non-subscribers with who've opened an account on the site.


 Seeing the contents also convinced me to rejoin.  And seeing the little sneak peak of the Benefit They're Real! will keep me another month.  I'm thinking of hanging in there thru ~Feb.  I'm guessing they'll get some "Christmas" subs and make January pretty good.

Frankly, I still don't trust ipsy.  I joined in January last year and liked Jan/Feb (if I recall) and then...IMO, it got bad.  I bailed pretty quick and watched from the sidelines.  While they're bags improved, they still weren't amazing enough for me to want to rejoin until the October bag.  I actually was turned off by the _multiple_ Circus nail polish for instance.

But, I did miss their silly little bags of all things.  (Go. Figure.)  And last month was worth my $10 (and then some!) even if I'm only meh on the eyeliner (it was great for my Lucille Ball as Charlie Chaplin Halloween costume and I'll prob use it still).

For $10, they've been providing a lot of value.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2012)

What is it about Ipsy that you don't trust?


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 28, 2012)

Trust might not be the right word... I know I'll get my bag for instance.

But the products in the past made me a tad leery of their business model: the multiple Guthy Renker products early on, the nail stickers and lashes, the multiple Circus polishes, the sea minerals packets, the Maribella website (sp?) seemed a little shady, and the brushes seemed like a cop out while they improved things.  

It does seem that they're building better connections with some bigger brands (a la Benefit and Living Proof) and finding some unique quality global brands.  Mirenesse was a brand I had never heard of but I'm pleased with the product from the latest bag.  

I guess I still have a bad taste and their last 3 months do not warrant that.  I _will _say: they got me to resub!  And that's a huge accomplishment.  

I guess some of their products are a lower standard than I expect considering that darn original first bag.  It really set an expectation for me that I haven't totally let go of.  It was so amazing and since then they had some real doozies...but I do think they're working hard and there are _huge_ improvements made in the last year.  I don't see that in some of the other sub companies.  Other subs seem a little complacent and riding on their coat tails...


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2012)

So what would it take for you to not be leery of them?


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Oct 28, 2012)

I was out of town since the 16th, so when I returned today to my BB, Ipsy, Julep, and Beauty Army boxes it was like Christmas!

I received Lip Bomb no. 4 and LOVE it!  It's great for my coloring, and am thrilled just for that and the mascara.  Everything else I could take or leave.  Which, leads to my question....

I've noticed most high-end cosmetics and skin care products are made in the US, Western Europe, Japan, and Korea, which all have been traditional beauty powerhouses.  However, the Bombshell eyeliner is 1) a brand I've never heard of (which is fine, just unusual since I'm pretty into beauty products) and 2) an Arkansas-based company that makes their makeup in China.  Is that the norm?  I never really thought about cosmetics being outsourced in that manner.


----------



## bluelion (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So what would it take for you to not be leery of them?


 I know this wasn't directed at me, but for me consistency would be the most important thing. I would say Ipsy has been doing the best job in terms of improvement over any other company, but will it last? I sure hope so, but we'll just have to wait and see if it keeps going long term. I'm rooting for them. To their credit, they've been really good about taking consumer feedback and using it to get better.

Sample Society has been doing the best job in terms of consistency in my view. I mean, I haven't been impressed with every single item they've sent, but I haven't been disappointed either.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, if I'm not wrong, I think they did reveal just the mascara last month, and then shortly thereafter revealed the entire contents.  But I don't think you were in the majority, and therefore they saw people didn't subscribe after the surprise was ruined and changed their strateg*y.  I rejoined because of seeing the contents, *and I'm guessing there are many others like each of us!  *Shrug*


I did, too. But I'm a mascara fiend.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was out of town since the 16th, so when I returned today to my BB, Ipsy, Julep, and Beauty Army boxes it was like Christmas!
> 
> ...


 IDK if that is the norm ... as an Arkansan, I was excited to see another makeup company in the Little Rock area ... until I saw that they do not make their product here.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That was kind of a bummer.


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So what would it take for you to not be leery of them?


 A little more time... I'm not sure I'd expect them to be as awesome as last month every time at $10 price point - but I'd like to see another 2-3 months of bags with a good assortment of different brands.  I guess I'm still a tad afraid of a possible bait and switch...

It stinks how first impressions take a looonnnngggggg time to overcome.


----------



## italiablu (Nov 7, 2012)

I love this bag but I got #9 (the light lip balm) and tried it - it looks terrible on me.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *italiablu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this bag but I got #9 (the light lip balm) and tried it - it looks terrible on me.


I got #4 (the deep pink tone) color. If you would like to trade - PM me!


----------



## Cathie (Nov 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if Ipsy has started shipping yet or are they behind too? Are there any spoilers to see whats in this months bag?


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if Ipsy has started shipping yet or are they behind too? Are there any spoilers to see whats in this months bag?


 Check the November Ipsy thread. It's full of spoilers and the bags have shipped!


----------

